# Schwinnster's Stuff (mostly all scratchbuilt)



## Schwinnster

Been checking out a couple of the threads with ongoing different projects, and thinking that's a cool idea, I figured I'd start my own 

I have tried-- honestly, I've really tried to build a model car straight OOB, but *I just caint do it!* I gotta do _something_ to them, and I'll show some of 'em here later. 

Gonna start off here with a scratcher I started almost 5 years ago now, "Granny's Trannies" parts chaser. I had found a bunch of balsa wood blocks in a house my son bought, and I started cutting one of 'em on the bandsaw and got inspired to do an all wood car 'model'. Plans changed later, and I've added stryrene and store bought bolts, but so far it's pretty much all scratchin' 








Not sure what 'scale' it is, really not important to me, but you can see just how big it is by the size of my pretty normal hand there.








I just love imagineering these suspension systems. Have to bolt those trailing arms to the leaf, and fab up a couple air shocks....








This front end was a most enjoyable time, might even make it so the steering wheel will 'steer' the front wheels.








Just got back to it the other day, and designed another body idea for Granny. I plan on it being a kind of cartoony build, and am bound and determined to try something new-- I'm gonna make this body out of paper mache. 

Got a ton of WIP pics of this in me Fotki, here: http://public.fotki.com/V866/grannys-trannys-par/

I'll update as soon as I get some progress made, as well as adding some of my other scratchings-- maybe by posting pics of 'em, I'll get some of 'em done


----------



## Pete McKay

Granny's Trannies....I think I have that movie. :X

I love wooden...anything! I have a nice Billings Boat collection on display at a local hobby shop, I've also built a few from plans. So anything wood just gets me going. Looking through the pics, man you got a nice workshop too. I had a good one but nothing like yours. I definitely want to see more.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Pete:wave: Nice to meet ya! Hope your finger is all better (I read about your little 'accident')
Always wanted to build a ship model-- plank by plank, but just way too many other interests, and doubt I'll ever get to that. Did build a little rowboat in the plank by plank method for a little diorama I made for my Mom years ago. She still has it in her curio case. After I got married the first time, I used to do a ton of wood working, making knick-knack sorta things, and Christmas presents. Loved turning cherry on the lathe

I'm living in the big old house where I grew up. Been back here since '03 after the second wife had me PFA'd out of her apt and the marriage-- one of the best things to happen to me! (I say that now.....-- wasn't much fun then tho...) So, anyhow, since I'm the only one here and there's, like, 5 or 6 good sized EMPTY bedrooms, and a couple big EMPTY living rooms (well, there are a bunch of bikes in there LOL)...... yeah, just about anywhere in the place I can use for a workshop. Did redo Mom & Dad's old walk-in closet and set up my model workbench in there, with a nice little heater so I can be cozy comfy in the winter....

I also did a few of the balsa wood airplanes, but only flew a couple of them. Got me a 1/16 scale- Guillows-- Fw 190 balsa builder a few years ago, but it's still on the shelf.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey, welcome aboard once again Schwinnster, Looking forward to seeing some cool builds from you out here in are section, THIS ONE IS VERY NICE, once again Thinking Out side the box on this build, AS I STATED BEFORE, you seem to be one of those guys that will FIT RIGHT IN my friend, So welcome, and if there is anyway I can help with out here, IN'S AND OUTS, just Let me know...No worries




*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Scwinnster, the Billings is the 1/32nd scale PT-109, twin 540 class motors, nearly 4 1/2' long. Right now it's upside down in the ceiling of the hobby shop. The best one I built was a 1/72 scale Great Lakes container ship, 6' 6" long, 9" wide, draft of about 6". Runs off a motorcycle battery using a windshield wiper motor turning a single 5 blade 4" cast brass screw. The prop alone weighs over a lb., the whole ship loaded with over 300 mock containers, battery and ballast weighs 66 lbs. I'll see if I can dig up a few pictures.


----------



## Schwinnster

Ian Anderson said:


> Hey, welcome aboard once again Schwinnster, Looking forward to seeing some cool builds from you out here in are section, THIS ONE IS VERY NICE, once again Thinking Out side the box on this build, AS I STATED BEFORE, you seem to be one of those guys that will FIT RIGHT IN my friend, So welcome, and if there is anyway I can help with out here, IN'S AND OUTS, just Let me know...No worries
> *
> Ian*


Thanks for the warm welcome Ian. And thanks for the compliment about my thinking outside the box, causing me to fit right in:lol: I'd much rather be *outside the box*-- fitting *in* with *my* kinda peeps than be stuck *inside* the box with so-called _'normal'_ peeps:freak:

Ever since I saw your name-- and I'm betting you been asked this before-- but you aint THE Ian Anderson, from Jethro Tull-- are ya? I loves Jethro Tull!
(I gotta go hit submit now--get this _'outside this box'_:lol


----------



## Ian Anderson

.....lol....No,..... I FEEKEN WISH my friend, "WITH HIS MONEY" !!! but as you can tell, He's defiantly one of my favorite musician of all time, and I can tell you Much about the Man, and his life "TO DATE" as well, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, but then again, I have so many favorites, so Its hard to put One above the next in my book as well here, OR ANYWAY for that mater,.

As well as, He's much older now, OLDER THEN MY SELF !! and I need to live up to My own reputation and years, And let him Enjoy his with The Massive Amount of respect I hold for Ian....And besides If I where him my good friend, 
"HOW COULD I TELL YOU" I would have Not one second of peace,.........But I'm not dude,..lol..lol...And Its NOT EVEN MY REAL NAME,.....So "ROCK ON MAN", and keep enjoying this site with us out here, We do have some fun, From time to time !, So hang on and have fun with us if you will....We can Always use one more OFF THE HOOK dude out here........






*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> Scwinnster, the Billings is the 1/32nd scale PT-109, twin 540 class motors, nearly 4 1/2' long. Right now it's upside down in the ceiling of the hobby shop. The best one I built was a 1/72 scale Great Lakes container ship, 6' 6" long, 9" wide, draft of about 6". Runs off a motorcycle battery using a windshield wiper motor turning a single 5 blade 4" cast brass screw. The prop alone weighs over a lb., the whole ship loaded with over 300 mock containers, battery and ballast weighs 66 lbs. I'll see if I can dig up a few pictures.


Pete, you're gonna ruin me!  I can't *just* read about all this stuff-- 4-6' long model boats-- and *not* build at least *ONE *of 'em! :lol::lol: Yeah, I'd love to see that PT-109. That container ship sounds awesome as well. I suppose you saw the dude who built a 1/72 scale aircraft carrier? Had to add on to his house coz it was so big. He had a whole bunch of 1/72 aircraft models on it as well. I remember reading a magazine years ago, mostly about ship models IIRC, and it had a couple destroyers, maybe 18-23' long with the operator inside the superstructure. But the wildest was the 6-8' destroyer models that had pellet guns in their gun turrets, and they had contests-- shooting each other until one of 'em sunk. You had to let 'em sink or you got DQ'd :lol: Said they were putting scale 6' dia holes in the fiberglass hulls trying to sink 'em


----------



## 440 dakota

welcome Schwinnster just looked through your albumn nice work love the stance on it,guess you are or were into vintage Schwinn bikes ? I did that for about a decade along with vintage BMX stuff and kinda of glad to be out of it,man that was space and time consuming,at first I wondered that about Ian myself(fess up bro LOL) but figured the real Ian has better things to do than hang with us


----------



## Pete McKay

Schwinn, I've seen several 1/72nd scale Nimitz Class r/c carriers, at the San Diego Flotilla a few years ago there was one...and it SANK. At least the bow did, it came apart and the guy didn't have enough compartment flotation. I flood every compartment not used for electronics or mechanics with expanding insulation foam, I've only lost one boat in 25 years. The container ship's containers are actually a vacuformed shell that resembles stacked units, there's no weight above the free board on it at all. The guy who owns it now refitted it as a LNG tanker using a volleyball for the mold for the tank shells. Now you can buy hulls made of fiberglass or ABS, the old days of wooden hulls like that are long gone I think. You probably remember the old American Scout kit, I built 3 or 4 of those, up until a year ago I still had one in the box. I sold it on for ten times from what I bought it for in 1984....after I made sure I copied the plans.


----------



## Schwinnster

That LNG tanker, with the volleyball formed tank shells sounds really cool Pete. Sorry, I don't know the American Scout. I know what you're saying about the 'good old days' of wooden hulls, wings, and fuselages. Too weird sometimes, especially some of the foamy RC airplanes. Guess that's why there's some of us old farts scratchbuilding stuff out of *REAL FREAKIN' WOOD!*

Well, I am truly enjoying spending some sit down time at the bench, working on Granny's Trannies parts chaser. Spent a couple sessions getting the rear end suspension parts bolted together....








...after bolting the trailing arm to the end of the leaf spring, saw that the bolt was swimming around inside the opening, so I looked thru my tubing stash, and cut a couple blue bushings to fit....








Much better!








Not beating on my own horn button here, but....... I do so enjoy being able to put parts together on 'models' like this-- test fit, if you will, and then un-bolt them, if, and as needed. I had to remove the leaf spring hanger here so I could drill up thru the frame for bolt holes for the yet to be fabbed upper shock mounting tab plate.








Loosening the spring hanger enough allowed me to swing the spring/arms unit out of the way of the drill.








Here you can see the holes drilled up thru the bottom of the frame, and the fabbed up upper shock mounting tab plate bolted on.








LOL! Oh yeah, decided it might be nice to know just what 'scale' this beast is, so I went with the idea of it having 15" wheels on it, and went from there-- that means these hex nuts are 1/10th scale 2" across the flats. It *is* a truck after all!








Nice rear end ya got there Granny! LOL! Now I gotta fab up a couple air shocks for it.


----------



## Schwinnster

Alrighty then, got to work fabbing up some air shocks for the old girl....








...just a couple different sized styrene tubers.








Finally! A good use for the custom headlight lenses outa the '37 Chevy








And they 'welded' up pretty good.








Probably won't sell too many air shocks like this-- that air (bellows-LOL) line block probably get in the way on a lot of vehickles, but Granny got a good price on 'em:thumbsup:








Gonna have to head to the LHS for some more bolts 'n nuts. Hope I can resist temptation while I'm there


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good air shocks theres something I havn't thought about in years,do they still sell em ? don't fight the temptation go toward the kits


----------



## Ian Anderson

Awesome work, No doubt it,....This thing is "TRICK"





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

*"don't fight the temptation-- go toward the kits...."*

Yes Master-- I go towards the kits....

:lol::lol::woohoo:

Really don't know if they sell air shocks anymore-- like they did back in the early 70's anyway. I suppose some cars have 'em as a leveling option, that you run from the dash. I'm gonna give Granny that option 

Reminds me of when I was pumping gas-- into other peoples cars!-- from '69 to '73 at an Amoco station. Kid came in with his 64 LeMans-- had air shocks on the rear end-- _and I kid you not_-- I'm 5'7'' and his back bumper was higher than my belly button! Talk about 'stance'-- LOL! 

I loved that job-- wish it could have lasted....


----------



## 440 dakota

probably shouldn't type this kinda embarrassing,(was young and didn't know better ) had a full size Cherokee in the 80s really wanted to put 36s on it so off to the parts store and air shocks went on front and rear man that thing rode harsh and I was always looking for high psi compressors to air up otherwise the tire rub was incredible


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Ron, we _all_ was young 'n didn't know much better. Nice that we can laugh about it now. Sounds like a cool Cherokee. 

I used to see some real dumbies doing really dumb things to their cars when I was working at the Amoco station. I think Bull took the cake though-- real nice guy, he just got back from 'Nam (and not messed up thank God) and was looking for work, and using his sister's '67 Firebird. He was taking care of it for her, but he really didn't know a whole lot about cars. He kept complaining about water leaking into the trunk and asking for help in finding the leak, how to fix it, etc. 

He finally came in one day, with a huge smile all over his face. He said he 'fixed' that leak in sis's trunk-- you probly won't believe this, but -- *he drilled holes thru the floor of the trunk--* not knowing he was drilling thru the top of the gas tank as well! _Feel better now?_ :lol:


----------



## Schwinnster

Aint gonna be going to the LHS any time soon for those little bolts for Granny's Trannies air shocks, so I moved 'er off the bench and got started on a rebuild.








Got this shoebox in a trade a few years ago. Just for kicks I did this little mockup with the donkers from the '63 Impy donk kit (nice stock version of the 63 that I'll have to build someday). Was really gonna do this, cut the fenders open so they'd fit, but I got talked out of it. Was helping another buddy on another forum find some full moon discs for his 30ish salt racer, and got to thinkin' of making this here shoebox a salt flats racer.








Did a lot of looking on the 'Net and thought about a '130 Club' build, where the racer gotta be street legal. But after seeing some of the chopped and highly modified Studes running Hemi's and such, I figured I'd take the shoebox in _that_ direction. So I figured I'd do a bare frame up build up, and cut the floor pan off/out.








I spent a good bit of time finding just the right wheels 'n tires for it, and did a little test fitting. To get those slicks inside the shoebox, I'm gonna have to narrow the rear of the frame a bit. I'm hoping to keep it somewhere in the 1960's era, thus the wheel tire choices. They're all gonna have homemade aluminum discs on 'em anyhow.








After getting the frame/wheels mocked up, I started cutting on the body, and this here's pretty close to what I hope to do with it. Probably going to widen the roof a bit to mate it to the sides. May incorporate a roof hatch as well. Not much else going to be done to the roof, other than placing it back some-- about where it is now, since I'm planning on putting a tricked up flattie in it-- set back a bit also.








Finally have a reason to build up the trailer from the 53 Ford pu kit, and will also have to build up a tow/push truck for it.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thats Trick my friend, Very nice indeed....I just cant see this build being ANYTHING BUT GREAT,...no doubt about it....Who made the body then, ???? You ?...



*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Buddy. We shall see bout it being GREAT-- looks great so far,* in my mind*-- hopefuellie it'll turn out thataway Some guy from another forum a few years ago built it as a street rod. I bought a bunch of his rat rod builds-- _Woo Hoo!, Parts!!_ -- and he gave me this'un and a severely chopped Ranchero as a bonus


----------



## DOM-19

Schwinnster, great workmanship, i,m new at this but could see great work !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Took a lot of work to convert that over! Great job so far. Can't wait to see more progress.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice will be looking forward to seeing this completed


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys Did some frame and running gear work the other day...








Using the front axle/spring assembly from the '37 Ford panel truck, so I cut the stock crossmember out of the front of the frame. Going to fab up a new one to hang the dropped axle on. Also, using the quick change rear end from the 40 Willy's kit.








Had to narrow the rear frame section a good bit, so the slicks would fit between the frame rails and inside the fenders. All cut and 'welded' and it's been in this makeshift jig for a couple days now......... hope it aint warped


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster....s.moe,here.....Wow, man...What you got so far looks awesome....Love the stance and that quick change rear is a nice touch....I only have one question for you, How in the world,(with such a drastic top chop) are you going to do the front and back glass????Have often thought about doing top chops like this,but couldn't figure out how I'd do the windshield and rear glass,with them being curved......any hints would be much appreciated....Looking forward to your updates on this ride.............s.moe...........out.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey S.moe, thanks. Yeah, top chops aint easy-- think this is my third or fourth one. And yeah, the glass is probably the hardest part-- sometimes, depending on the shape and such. Sometimes you can get away with just 'chopping' the glass-- usually the windshield in my limited experience anyway. Rear windows can be a lot tougher. Couple of chops ago, I did a '51 Chevy Belair. I wound up making both the windshield and rear window from some clear plastic that a diecast box was wrapped with.








Here's the rear window I made from that clear plastic.








Here's how it started-- first I gently fit a piece of brown grocery bag paper in the opening and traced the outline, then cut it out and taped it, the template, to the clear plastic. Then, holding the cut out plastic well above a lit candle to warm the plastic I kind of eyeballed where I should bend the ends and bent them-- not too much, so it would be a little 'springy' when I put it in place. I've learned a good way to judge how high above the candle to hold plastic is to put my hand way above it, and slowly bring it down closer to the flame. When you get just to the point where you can feel the heat, and are able to keep your hand there for more than a few seconds-- that seems to be the 'sweet spot'-- any closer and the heat will melt the plastic before you can react. You could also use hot water or a heat gun, etc.








Here I'm test fitting it in the rear window area of the chopped roof. Once I was happy with the fit, making sure it was contacting the opening edges all around, I carefully applied superglue and it flowed in between the 'glass' and the roof, etc. Just held it in place for awhile until I figured the glue had set. 
Didn't turn out too badly, but I wish I had put some trim on when I did the chop...








She's my little piggie. Hope that helps.
More WIP pics here: http://images17.fotki.com/v1621/photos/6/1349716/8983116/LavenderLouise2-vi.jpg


----------



## DOM-19

Schwin, again great job, thanks for data on spray booth !


----------



## Ian Anderson

Damn thats a nice job Schwinnster, I mean Custom ALL THE WAY DUDE,..."you are a master,.....No doubt about that....





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks fellas Got some more done on the salt flats shoebox, and will be posting pics once I get them uploaded in my Fotki....... but I may be getting Granny's Trannies build back on the bench shortly. Just did some roadie work with my son-- we ran sound for 'The Great Race' (a foot race, 5k and 10k) in Pittsburgh this morning-- and I made an extra *$100* :woohoo::woohoo: So I'll be heading to the LHS tomorrow and *probably spend it all!* Main purchase, _if_ I can control myself, will be more of those wee little bolts for Granny's suspension, air shocks, and such...... _but_ I seriously doubt I can pass all those boxes with pictures of cars on them without buying a couple, or *7*-- LOL!


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.....s.moe,here.....Hey man,Thanks for posting the pic's and the insite on how you do your glass for those radical top chops...I think even I might be able to give one a try now.....Oh,by the way,Really love your little (piggie) pic's......thanks again and I'll keep watching the progress on your shoebox build.......s.moe.......out.


----------



## Schwinnster

Well, I went to Hobby Express, got the bolts 'n nuts for Granny, and *almost *bought myself the Double Dragster & Fiat kit. Was looking at the tin, and seeing the front mounted blower on the dragster, and the cool spoked wheels....... I was _really tempted _to get it, but figured I'd try and scratchbuild a front mount blower for on the Salt Flats Shoebox, so I just got all my bolts 'n nuts, grabbed a Frankenstein kit, and booked Going to wait a bit before wrenching on Granny's frame-- decided to work on the shoebox a bit.....








.... still some cutting to do, removed the inner fenders, as I'll be fabbing up new sheet metal for a new engine compartment, and 'interior'.








Also, opened up the front wheel backing plates to get them to sit inside the front fenders a little more.








Beefed up the rear frame section a bit....








...and fabbed up a new crossmember to hang the front axle.








Getting closer. Going to remove the stock front axle radius rods and replace them with wishbones, to make room for engine mounts, etc. The tricked out flattie I'm going to use is going to be sitting back there.








Next up-- more roof work.......


----------



## DOM-19

Schwinnster, you are a great builder, repeating myself, i am a great builder also but of "new homes"=dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

...You know, Dom is right on those one as well dude, I mean look at all that "OLD SCHOOL WORK", I mean I need a Dremal my self, With a New age CABLE DRIVE, a fancy Sander Floor control, and All kinds of "CRAP" to do anything at all in my builds, that doesn't amount to a hill of beans to that kind of hand work there SW, it is a True sine of a True Mater by that, "WITH OUT A DOUBT",....

No argument to be had on that one as well,..I Love to watch your work my self,..I truly do, WE ALL DO,.....And I'm Not just blowing smoke at you on that one dude,....."NONE OF US ARE", where all in AWE of the skilled hand work we all see from these builds of yours, So "KEEP THEM UP", to be sure...........lol...


...lol...lol...And you use the work "BOOKED OUT OF THERE",..lol. HA, HA,....Your showing your age my friend,.....lol...No doubt....BUT WE ALL ARE I'M AFRADE,..lol......Now I'm going to Book out of here on that note...lol....lol....lol





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Schwinn...order the Revell Parts Pack 1957 Chevy 283 V8, it comes with a Potvin crank mounted blower and is only $5 from most suppliers. 










Plus that engine is CHROME....and chrome is good.


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good


----------



## Pete McKay

...pic of the Revell PP blown 283 Chevy...


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys-- you're all alright in my _'book'_-- LOL! Thanks for the info and pic of the 283 with the Potvin, Pete. Sure seems like I saw that model somewhere a long time ago, but like... uh........what's his name? *Ian?* said about my showing my....... showing _something_--- aw *CRAP*-- I forgot what I was going to say

:lol::lol:


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster......s.moe,here....Hey man, just checking in on your shoebox, looking good, so far......Doing it old school, Hey ain't nothing wrong with that, If thats what works.....I'll check back later on it's progress.........s.moe.....out.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, that shoebox is RIGHTEOUS, Brother !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey John, how about a front view of that '51 Shiv ?


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Mo & S.moe-- thanks. Yep, gotta go old skool. Don't know if you saw, but I almost _donked_ the shoebox:freak: and luckily (or not) no *USA 1* or *BIGFOOT* chassis showed up on my doorstep to put underneath the 'box Was almost going to do a lead sled build on the shoebox, but since I just did the '51 Chebby not too long ago.....








Stock 6 (out of the '37 Chevy)-- how oldskool is that? LOL








So there ya go Mo! My little piggie-- *'Lavender Louise'* 








Maybe I will drag a Ford around by it's tail, some future build. I like to build these like I believe I would've built a 1:1, back in the day. Make it look cool and maybe, fast looking. Never had the big bucks to do a whole lot else. Had a '57 Chevy 4 door, 3 on the tree, and the straight 6-- 235 cid. Great engine! Got it up to 90mph one night, dropped into 2cd gear, wound it out to 95 and put it back in 3rd. I learned so much about cars with my '57-- it being my first. Learned most of it by making mistakes-- like tightening down the rocker arms until they quit tapping-- and burnt the valves up! :hat: LOL!
Good thing the 283 I got bolted right up to the same mounts.....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That '51 is a cool ride !


----------



## Ian Anderson

"No Mo", your mistaken here,.... That's not a model build where seeing at all here dude,..its a *"FEEKIN SHOW PEACE",..*lol..What The Hell SW,..Now all are life's are "POINTLESS OUT HERE",..lol....lol...I'm Rapping it up now and moving to a Third world country, Just so I can shine at SOMETHING, no point in building anything anymore in this one,..lol...lol....."WOW" is all I can say........

_"Anyone have a White Flag ?????.".._




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.....s.moe,man......yeah,ol' louise sure does look sweet....I could see her crusin' by the old burger joint now, lake pipes rumblin', and the tunes a playing.....Kool daddy'o.....And what you said about, learning by making mistakes with your cars.....I think everyone's done that, for sure....I know one lesson that I learned early on was, After driving for only two minutes, and a speed bump tears the muffler off, You Don't grab it with your BARE HANDS......Or how about this one for sure, When the light on the dash comes on, IT'S Probably too late for your engine....Ie Thats why I don't like IDIOT lights....I GOT to have them gauges,man......EVEN with our hobby, I'm learnin'.......When the top of the SUPER GLUE is stuck,,YA DON'T open it with your MOUTH......especially when you have a big ol MUSTACHE.......YEAH, I here all you guy's chuckling out there....... LIKE THAT HASN'T HAPPENED TO YOU, TOO.......Anyway,,Loved the pic's of Louise,and the story...........s.moe..........out


----------



## Schwinnster

LOL! What's that S.moe? I see your mustache movin'.... but I can't make out what you're trying to say....... *'Somtins ot'?* HUH? *LOL! * Yeah, I've done both of them same things-- only _ONCE_ as far as I can remember. Love the fact that your muffler was _that_ low:thumbsup: Aaaay!

Put that hanky away Ian-- LOL- _'Shine on, you crazy diamond'_-- right here where you is, Dude. We'd all go _crazier_ if you go bookin' on us:freak: I had me some good help with Louise, being that *she's 100% GM product*, is more than half the battle-- LOL!

Well fellas, enough fun and games-- gotta get back to fixing this old _'found on road....'_ LOL!








Before I cut this 49r roof, I set it in place.... and with the help of some vibrant red arrows... got an idea of how much I have to spread it.








Made the cut, taped the two halves to the body, and measured the gap.








Cut some 'ribs' from good old Car 54 (MPC 49 Merk snapper) as those *VRA*'s are showing.








Glued roofs to ribs, close to those pencil marks, and set it on the body. Satisfied with the roof width, I see I gotta do some sheet metal work on the body as well.








Filled in those spaces temporarily, with some 'FOR SALE' sign styrene, so I can see where to cut, for around the windshield and rear window.


More pics of the gory details of this roof 'surgery' here in my Fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/V866/big-wheeled-shoebox/page2.html


----------



## 71 Charger 500

What are you going to do about matching the "C" pillars up?


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.....moe,again.....Hey that old (found on road) as you called it is looking mighty good so far and I think everythings matching up very well......Got one question, What thickness sheet styrene do you usually use to fill-in your flat panels?......s.moe......out.


----------



## DOM-19

Schwinnster, you also do great work , its not actually work its suppose to be fun, & relaxation, with me it takes my mind off everyday %$#@^===dom==& also enjoy a hobby =slot cars 1st, rc cars 2nd, now models !


----------



## Schwinnster

Mo, by 'C' pillars, I'm assuming those are the rear posts of the doors? I never learned those different terms. Again, assuming that's what you're asking about, I'm going to lineup the rear post of the door (in the rooftop part) with the rear of the door on the body. When I attach the roof to the body, I'll put a little backing strip of styrene behind those door posts and the body as some reinforcement for the post, then putty them up and sand them smooth.

The roof is going to be in the position it's showing in the last pic in my previous post. It will not be lengthened to bring the windshield posts up to the original position. I'll be filling in the spaces in front of the windshield, and behind the rear window, with 'sheet metal'. 

That brings us to your question S.moe.... Right now I have those areas 'filled in' temporarily with pieces of a plastic (styrene?) "FOR SALE" sign. It's pretty nice stuff for building up a sheet metal interior walls, and doing quick mockups or making patterns. Cuts real nice with a pair of scissors. Does need a little sanding to get the shine off so you can mark it. Regular old model cement works well on it. It's kind of thin, so I don't use it in certain places. 

For filling in those spaces in front of, and behind, the roof, I'll be using Evergreen .030" thick (0.75mm) sheet styrene. I probably use this thickness more than any other. It's just a little thicker than the 'FOR SALE' sign stuff, and just 'feels' better. IMO, it can take a bit of a bending and hold it better than the thinner stuff, plus being a little thicker means I can sand a little more on it without going thru too quickly. Last time I got it, there were two sheets, 6" x 10.5" in the package, for $3.50. I've also used the next thickness up-- .060"(1.5mm) mostly for parts needing a beefier construction, say like a long frame rail that you wouldn't want to twist or warp. The thicker .060" styrene helps with that. It came just one sheet 6"x10.5" in the package for the same $3.50. 

I've also used stuff like plastic silverware drawer compartments, which can be even thicker than the .060" Evergreen. Think I got some Rubbermaid stuff and it worked great. Basically, you _know_ what the plastic that our models are made of-- what it looks like, what it feels like-- so if you see something that looks, and feels, _like_ the model plastic........ it just might be the same stuff. And in my experience, it's usually only a few bucks-- for a lot of 'styrene'. 

All of this is the fun stuff Dom:thumbsup: Just always being open to new ideas, some way to use something/anything in our model building. One guy I know used a Cricket type ciggie lighter for a oval shaped gas tank on his 'T' bodied rod. You got it right about it taking your mind off all the everyday crap we all have to deal with. God only knows what we'd do if we didn't have our plastic to _'play'_ with, eh? :freak:


----------



## Schwinnster

Here's the widened roof in position, with some of the "FOR SALE" sign styrene filling in the spaces front and rear. I've drawn pencil lines for where I plan for the bottom edge of the windows will be.








Here, with the roof removed, you can see a little better how I'll be shaping those filler pieces. The "FOR SALE" styrene pieces are just taped in place now, so I can make a pattern which I will transfer to the thicker .030" Evergreen styrene sheet. More on that later.

Here's where the thinner "FOR SALE" styrene really shines....








... I'm using it to cover up the open areas of the frame, to 'box' the frame, as parts of it may be visible later. I just cut it with scissors a little bigger, wider than the frame rail, glue and clamp it down, then trim the excess afterwards.








Added a couple gussets using the same stuff to beef up the rear of the frame, where the push bar from the 40 Willy's kit will be 'welded' on.








All clamped together! I usually leave them clamped up, at least overnight, sometimes longer.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Mo, by 'C' pillars, I'm assuming those are the rear posts of the doors? I never learned those different terms.


John, 

The "C" pillar is the back supports of the roof where they meet the top of the rear quarter/trunk area. The post at the windshield is the "A" pillar and the door post is the "B". 

Looks like you will have to add some material to the bottom of the rear window area and the leading edge of the dutchman panel (the area between the trunk and bottom edge of the rear window) in order to make that have a correct shape.

Like I said, I'm new to this custom stuff, never tried it before but I am wanting to do one!

Thanks, Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Mo, now I know my *ABC*s Guess I just never paid much attention to that terminology. At least now I'll know what other guys are talking about.

Well, if you want to do a custom, you *are* going to wind up dealing with some situations like I'm having here with this shoebox. Although I'm going to be 'welding' the roof-- all the pillars-- solidly to the body, and smoothing the joints, etc, I'm not too concerned with the _'correct'_ shape of the windshield and rear window. All the glass will be replaced by plexiglass bolted to the trim area, as I've seen it done on most salt flats racers. That means that I can, and will, form a frame for the plexiglass pieces for the 2 front halves of the windshield, and one for the rear window. I won't be able to form those frames until I have that dutchman panel, and cowling(?) in place. If you're _very_ careful with some of the more custom chops, you can actually save the trim around the window and patch it up. As said, on this race car, that won't be a problem.

I'm forseeing not much of a rear window at all.......








.... because I'm thinking that when I fill/extend that dutchman panel area, the slope of the trunk area is going to really cut down on the window height. Again, I won't find that out until I get those panels properly in place and just about ready for primer. Then I can start 'welding' the pillars to the body and smooth them all out.'

One thing I'm finding out about this kind of custom work, is that the cutting is the easy part........ goes* real* quick-- until you get to a point like this, where you really start slowing down, and thinking a lot more before making another move. Kind of an excuse for why I aint doing anything to it right at the moment  but also a good bit of truth there too.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm really diggin' this car.


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.......moe,again.....Thanks for letting me know about the styrene thickness, I'll look for it next time I'm in the hobby shop......I too didn't know the correct body terminology to the question that 71 Charger 500, was talking about....glad he filled us in on it........ABC's......I guess a four door would be an, ABBC ???......Oh well, keep up the good work............s.moe........out.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Moe, we're _all_ learning here, aint we? LOL! Maybe MO knows how they'd 'letter' a 4door-- *MO?* _Quit playing with that Hudson and pay attention!_ LOL!

I'm hoping to spend some quality time at the bench today, with the Shoebox, hoping to get those dutchman panel and cowling pieces fitted up anyways. I'll be starting by cutting, fitting, and glueing a strip of styrene underneath the existing edges front and rear-- to give those new panels some added glueing surfaces. Probably get them glued and clamped and let them set up real good before glueing the panel pieces in.

Here's a '37 Ford pu I need to finish. Doing this kind of a 'rat rod' with the welds exposed, but painted. 








Just about done with it, but had some problem with glueing the windshield in, then life happened...... and I just haven't gotten back to it yet. Anyhow, here's the WIP pics, with some of the chopping of the roof: http://public.fotki.com/V866/37-ford-pu-of-sorts/


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Schwinnster.......moe,again.....Thanks for letting me know about the styrene thickness, I'll look for it next time I'm in the hobby shop......I too didn't know the correct body terminology to the question that 71 Charger 500, was talking about....glad he filled us in on it........ABC's......I guess a four door would be an, ABBC ???......Oh well, keep up the good work............s.moe........out.


Even on the four doors, it's still A, B, and C pillar. In the case of a four door, the B pillar or post if you will, runs from the roof to the rocker panel. If the car is a hardtop, it doesn't actually have a B pillar, just the A and the C, a Coupe will have a B pillar that will run from the top to the top edge of the quarter panel. Here is a Roadrunner Hardtop, http://image.moparmusclemagazine.co...r-hardtop-with-the-exterior-decor-package.jpg, This is a 69 1/2 A12 Roadrunner Coupe, http://losangeles.ebayclassifieds.c...unner-1969-1-2-m-code-440-6-pack/?ad=11255306


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Just as an aside, the A12 I mentioned in the above post is simply the Chrysler designation for the 69 1/2 Plymouth Roadrunner and Dodge Super Bee that had the lift off fiberglass hoods, (no hood hinges at all) plain black wheels and 440 6BBL or 440 6 Pack engines, simply a factory race car.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*YOUR A PRO*, you know that *Mo*,...lol....lol..Not only do you, TALK THE TALK, but you walk the walk, as well........Your a Great addition to this site in Every way,...It Wouldn't be the same with out you here my friend,..




*Ian.*


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500......s.moe,here......Thanks for the lesson...I really learned alot that I didn't know before.......Even an old dog CAN learn new tricks.....Hey, loved the pic's you posted also..........s.moe......out.


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster........moe,again.......LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT, That '37 ford pick-up is a build I'd love to try,man.......I just looked at the pic's of how you built it and you do great custom work........I keep dreamin' I'll try one one day, But I guess I need to start with something a little less challenging and work up to it........s.moe......out.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> *YOUR A PRO*, you know that *Mo*,...lol....lol..Not only do you, TALK THE TALK, but you walk the walk, as well........Your a Great addition to this site in Every way,...It Wouldn't be the same with out you here my friend,..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian.*


Well, thank you, Ian, I enjoy this forum alot. I've looked at alot of different types of models that normally I don't look at and I've seen stuff here that I didn't even know was out there, like the Moebius figures and Space models and Monster Models. I knew the Monster models were out there years ago because my older brother built them back in the late 60's. Frankenstien, Creature From The Black Lagoon, Phantom of the Opera and I think Dracula and maybe the Wolfman too. They had glow in the dark faces and hands and scared the crap out of me!

Sharing knowledge and asking questions and passing along tips and shortcuts that we older guys have learned along the way is what keeps this hobby alive. Without that, it won't take long for it to die. 

I'm 52 and still learning tricks of the trade. I've learned some things that I'm going to try on my Hudson Hornet model right here on this forum. I've never done a custom before but because of Schwinnsters '49 Ford and Mango's '41 Plymouth, I'm finally gonna try that custom job.

Thanks again for the compliments.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Who you calling an 'old' guy Mo? *LOL!* Yeah, I'm an _'older guy'_ and really glad to be doing like you say, sharing and learning anything to keep this great hobby going:thumbsup: *Great bunch of guys* to be doing it with here, by the way.

S.moe, I suggest that if you want to try a chopped roof, try it first on a square type roof, with the pillars as straight up as possible. That way, when you cut those 'inches' out, all the pillars line up a lot closer. Good way to get some experience. Also, if you got any junker kits-- cut them suckers up! I hate those old sayings-- but since I've become one of those 'older guys'- LOL!-- I have to admit that they're true, so...... *"PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT"* or *"CHOP, CHOP, CHOP........and CHOP again"*  Practice the laying out the cut, the cutting, the putting it back together, and strengthening the skinny posts by backing them up with skinny strips of styrene, and puttying them up, etc. The more you do, the better you get-- just got to start:thumbsup:

Well, speaking of old people Granny's been on me to get some work done on her ride. I did get some hardware to install her airshocks at the LHS the other day....








... and I got the one bolted up. Found some cool little "O" rings to put on them, to replicate the rubber bushings.








Now try and imagine-- that hex head bolt is only 3/8" long! Not very easy to work with at times, and *real* easy to lose the little parts.....
















... luckily the bolt & nut makers also make a cool little socket wrench for them (on the right). The tweezers are for soldering, and *do* work good-- as long as I get that little nut fully in the jaws. If it's not, *ZING!* it flies right out of there like a bullet-- _gone forever!_ 

Yeah, I know, "PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT"-- LOL!


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.......moe,again.......Thanks for the encouragement, and I'm going to give it a try as soon as I can get me a work space set up.....Use to build them on the kitchen table, But was a pain 'cause had to remove it all before we ate meals....I did do one chop job a while back,,sort of,, I scratch built a roll-back wrecker and the kit I used to make it, had a Super Cab that I cut down to a standard Cab......All I did was put a piece of 1/2" masking tape on it and cut out each side of the tape...Then glued the back of the cab back on....I didn't have to do much filling or sanding what so ever.....BUT the chop jobs you're doing is WAY different,,and I'm going to give one a try..........Thanks again, I'll keep checking in on your posts..........s.moe.........out.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey S.moe, there you go, you got some chopping experience. Might actually be called 'vertical sectioning'- what you did on that roll-back wrecker cab-- but we're not going to get too anal here-- LOL! Yeah, cutting a cab back off like that, those body panels lining up like that, that's a nice sweet 'chop'-- kind of like I was saying about the square bodied roof chops. But then, you just naturally, *are* going to want to chop a 'sled' eventually

I've been busy patching up the roof on the Shoebox....








... cutting some 'patches' out of another old 49 Merc body because it had an arch to it similar to this roof.








Fitting, and sanding, fitting, and sanding-- a little bit at a time....








... then glued and clamped-- or taped, as here.








After getting the roof 'patched' up, I started cutting and fitting a piece to fit under the cowling, and dutch panel, edges, to create a lip for glueing the filler panels in at those areas.








Here you can see the lip piece (white) glued and clamped at the dutch panel location. I'll let these set up for a couple days, so they're good and solid, and then trim them down some and fit up the new 'sheet metal' filler panels.

More roof patching WIP pics here:http://public.fotki.com/V866/big-wheeled-shoebox/page3.html


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster......MOE,again.....I just checked out your WIP pic's again, I like them, You make it look so easy,Man......Yeah, I'm going to try an easy build first, Then maybe work up from there........Is that a early '60s Ford that you got for 40 bucks +??? ....I'll check back later, Looking good so far........s.moe.......


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey MOE, glad you like the pics. Funny, I can't imagine working on a model without taking WIP pics anymore. I've actually seen mistakes-- later-- in the pics! So, it's all good, and if they help a buddy out-- all the better! I know I've been helped by seeing other guys WIP pics over the years

Nope, that resin '62 Ford longbed was one that I looked at on the 'Bay, and think the $40 was the Buy it Now price + shipping, etc. I put it in my Fotki so I could show it to another buddy on another forum, who offered me an AMT annual of the '62 F-100, already built up. He wanted more than I wanted to pay, so........ I'm still looking, and really not sure just what I want now. Idea was to keep the whole Shoebox, trailer, and tow/push vehicle in the '60s, but having so much trouble finding anything-- and then for a 'reasonable' price....... I'm just not worrying about it for now-- just work on the 'Box and trailer.









Here's the roof patched up, and with the window trim removed, front and rear. I'll be building new window frames for the plexiglass windows,and gluing those frames to the inside of the roof at those areas. You can also see the 'lips' (white) that I glued in to give the new 'sheet metal' filler panels a lot more glueing surface and support.








Here's the filler panels glued in position and taped up. I'll let them set up for a couple days.








From underneath.








*'Bandages'* will be coming off soon-- LOL (I'll have to take care of Frankie too I guess)


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey SW, ..You grew up in the 60's wave didn't you dude !!,...lol...I caught that train in the 70's & 80's my self,..lol..You know what I'm talking about,..lol...Anyway Looking good man,..
"Love your style"...Keep it up...nice touch Like I said,..You don't disapoint..





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I've got a glue bomb '49 out in the garage, I'm gonna give this a shot before I go hacking up my Hudson Hornet. I'm also building one of the Hornets box stock first, just so I know how everything goes together and to get a sense of how to change things up. Thanks for the WIP here John, this thing is cool and will be quite helpful, I'm sure. That top looks really good too. Looks really smooth. 

Question for you though. Why did you cut the "C" pillar at the very bottom instead of in the middle? Is that just the way you like to do it or was it because there was going to be so much material removed or what? Just curious. Thanks

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Mo, and everyone else, that you all appreciate the WIP pics. 

About your question about why I cut the "C" pillar where I did..... LOL! Because *I'm an idiot!* :hat: I need to _'practice what I preach'_ more often--LOL! But, seriously, when I put the saw to it, I think I _did_ have in mind that I was going to do a radical chop, not a 'custom' thing, but thinking _salt flats speed thing_-- I just wanted to get the roof as low as I could, so I just whacked it off as a unit. I'm kind of glad-- in that respect-- that I did it that way. Not so glad that I didn't leave more of the "B" posts tho.... 

I think I was thinking-- at the same time-- that the engine was going to be set well back, and leaving the roof in 'one' piece would allow me to move it back to accomodate the engine placement. I also liked the idea of a longer trunk area behind the rear window. Did this mockup the other day:








Didn't realize just how *big* that old "Y" flattie, from the '28 Lincoln, actually is-- it's almost as big as the 'Box! And with the Potvin front mounted blower that Pete gave me, going up front-- who knows _where_ the driver is going to wind up-- LOL! 

Thanks Ian....... I'm still working on the 'growing up' thing-- LOL!--- and fighting it tooth and nail. "Who" said that-- hope I die before I get old?


----------



## Pete McKay

That's the problem I saw with the Potvin, you'd almost have to do something with the radiator like a relocation with an electric fan.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

> "Who" said that-- hope I die before I get old?


Groooooaaannnn!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yeah Pete, looks like he may have to move the radiator to the trunk area.


----------



## Pete McKay

Maybe not the trunk, but how about above the blower, horizontal, electric fan pulling air through louvers on the hood. The drawn air can then be ducted directly into the intake for the blower.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I would think you would want the air to be as cool as possible wouldn't you? I don't know anything about Salt Flat racers so I don't have a clue how they do things on their cars.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Pete, Mo...... I've been doing a lot of surfing for pics and info on plumbing that Potvin, and hooking it up to that "Y" flattie. Seems it used an updraft carb that a reservoir fed fuel to by gravity. But all that's out the window with the Potvin. I'm feeling like I'm doing kind of what the real guys might have done back in the '60s on this model. Along that line of thinking is, _I might just blow this thing up!_ *LOL! * But we're gonna go for it!:thumbsup:

Probably going to have to scratchbuild (machine) a custom fit manifold for the Potvin to hook up to-- just like my thinking the real guys (with a very generous owner/sponsor) would do. We're trying for a land speed record here after all, right? LOL!

In my reading, Pete, you got the idea right about the radiator, as that's how some guys *did* do it-- laying it horizontal. I'm just wondering about the electric fans though-- in the era I would like to keep this-- the early, to mid 60's, I wonder if those were around. 

In the looking I've done so far, I've seen more Potvin equipped dragsters than salt racers. Since the dragsters only do the quarter mile run-- no rads. But the salts racers do 3-5 mile runs, and I'm reading it's also brutal hot. As of this moment, I'm planning on using a radiator (or two) with no fan, just ducting fresh air (at 140+mph) to it, as well as the Potvin intake.

I've discovered that I really enjoy doing the research almost as much as the building, so I'll be continuing to research just how to plumb this 'Box. One thing I read about these Potvins, was that if you didn't set the flow of fuel/air up right, it could be disasterous-- something about the piping from the blower to the manifold being too long, and the 'front' cylinders getting more of the mixture than the 'rear' cylinders. Sounds like some of them went *BOOM!* All part of the game, tho


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Yeah Pete, looks like he may have to move the radiator to the trunk area.


Maybe *that's* why I made the 'trunk' area bigger! 

Actually, the one Studebaker LSR that really inspired me to do the chop, etc, has a pair of openings cut right behind the rear window, ducting air (probably 'dirty' air-- turbulence) down, into and thru the trunk area. Looks to have been more of an aerodynamic thing, but may also been for cooling the brakes, differential, etc. 

I'll have to see if I can find it again, see if it had a radiator, etc. They put a Hemi in it, _way_ back in the interior, and it had *8* tailpips hanging under the rear bumper


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.......moe, here......Just a crazy thought,,But could you use the openings for the headlights for your fresh air ducting to the engine and to cool the radiator.....There's two big holes...Right up front, plenty of clean, cool air.....I'm just throwing that out there as a suggestion..........s.moe....


----------



## Schwinnster

s.moe said:


> Schwinnster.......moe, here......Just a crazy thought,,But could you use the openings for the headlights for your fresh air ducting to the engine and to cool the radiator.....There's two big holes...Right up front, plenty of clean, cool air.....I'm just throwing that out there as a suggestion..........s.moe....


Hey Moe, I _was_ kind of thinking of racing the Shoebox at _night_, and if I do what you suggest-- _how am I gonna see where I'm going?_ *LOL! *

Yeah, I've been thinking of that too--using the headlight openings-- maybe using part of those flexible drinking straws for ductwork from the opening to the rad, the blower, etc....


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster......moe, again.....With your talent, and scratchbuilding skills, I know it'll turn out looking great.....Of course it was just a thought on my part.....Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.......check back on your progress,later..............s.moe.....


----------



## Schwinnster

Well, since last time, I got those filler panels 'welded' in.....








...and did a little cleaning up on them, getting them kind of on the same plane.








Lined up a ruler against the windshield opening to determine how much to trim off the filler panel....








...did the same to the rear panel, and trimmed 'em out.








Slopped some putty on and set it up on a donky drying rack:jest::lol:


----------



## Ian Anderson

NICE BUILD MAN,.......And I just have to tell you SW, ......How Cool Are Those's * Red Arrows,..* again,..lol....lol..lol....Don't tell a soul how you do that my friend, Keep it to your self as a trade mark,......
I mean Your the, ONLY ONE THAT DOES IT OUT HERE,...I like that Idea,..






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I have the other part of the Double Dragster kit, the Fiat, that I plan to do a salt flat car with. Watching this one is giving me good ideas.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking great, John!


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster......MOE......The shoebox is looking good, man....Just looked at the 4 new pic's and I see it's getting closer everyday.......Hey man thanks for the nice compliments you posted on mine,,,,You can hangout anytime my friend,,,,,Not a lot to look at now though....I keep going back and checking out all of your W.I.P. shot on this one though....Really do like'em.............What do You use to fill your gap's with,,I see what looks like squadron green putty,,in your last pic with the shoebox up on the matchbox wheels................MOE..


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys. 

Yeah, mums the word on the red arrows Ian-- a crazy red-head with red arrow trademark...... LOL! 

You start chopping on that 49 yet Mo? Don't be afraid-- LOL!

Ooo Pete-- me like the Fiat salt flat build idea. I might even do an open wheel salt flatter myself. Been seeing some really cool looking salt roadsters in my research. Getting some real good pics for plumbing that Potvin to that old Lincoln flathead too. Picked up a '60 Starliner at flea market on Sunday, and thought about putting the 360 from it in the Shoebox, but I'm going to stick with the old Lincoln...... blow it up, and *then* maybe put the 360 in-- LOL!

Ya know Moe, sometimes I wonder how we get anything done at the bench, when we're always looking at somebody else's cool build or WIP pics-- LOL!
Yep, good eye Bro-- that is, indeed, the Squadron Green putty. I've used it before, with no problems. I just put it on in thin coats, let it dry a couple days, usually. Can be kind of a long process, but I don't trust myself with the other types-- that you gotta mix. I read a whole 3 page thread about the _'best putty'_ over on Model Car Magazine forum before I went and got the Green stuff. One guy had a Thunderbolt with a lot of the Squadron White putty on it-- and supposedly, now, 11 years later, it still looked like it did when he finished the model. Works for him-- works for me


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.....Ha,Ha,Ha,,,Yeah I know what you mean, I'm finding myself running to the computer to check Everyone's Threads almost every chance I get........It's almost addicting.....My wife say's "She's starting to get worried, She'll have to put me in Rehab!" Ha,Ha,Ha, But, the reason I asked about the putty, was I'm working on a mid '80's Thunderbird Dragster body and trying to make it into an mid '80's stockcar body...The putty I'm useing now( not going to mention the name of this crap),Just ain't cutting it.......Well I just let the cat out of the bag ...Didn't I ......Don't no one read this, But Schwinnster.....OK ???..........I'm taken some W.I.P. pic's,,don't worry...........I'm going to (try) not ot post so many reply's, 'Cause I sure don't want to Slow a working man down.......I'm talking 'bout You and me both........Just can't get anything done,lately.............MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> You start chopping on that 49 yet Mo? Don't be afraid-- LOL!


Nope, still working on the showroom stock version of my Hudson Hornet. I want to complete if first to get an idea of how things go together on it. I'm still painting parts on it as well. I probably won't have the body completely painted until sometime next week. My Grandma passed away and I have her funeral coming up so I won't be working on anything for the next couple of days I expect. 

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

_My Condolences On Your Loss There Mo_, .....I lost my grandfather as well as Both my Grandmothers in the last two years as well,..The last one three mounts ago, The one (Related to Daniel Boone) that is...So I know how you must feels about now,...The first grandfather died in the Ozark Mountains Running Shine, Out running Feds, and Drooping Oil Out the back of his old Chevy Coup and hit a tree MANY YEARS AGO, be for I was even born,..lol....The one related to the Hayfields that is,..But there all gone now,..Even my father 7 years ago Yesterday now, so I'm the last in the line of The Hayfields I guess in that line it seems.......No wonder I'm crazy, Cant blame me really for it with that back ground,....lol...lol..


*BUT I FEEL FOR YOUR LOSS MY FRIEND,.......*





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> My Condolences On You Loss There Mo,


Thank you Ian.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

Now if i would just catch ALL MY FREEKIN SPELLING ERRORS on time, i would be doing better,...


... *"YOUR LOSS"* ,..not ....... *"You lose"* ,.......lol...lol...lol...
Now if you would just fix your Re-post of my Bad post there Mo, thing would be better still,....lol...lol..*PLEASE*...
I know, You new what I meant,.. *"NOT GOOD ENOUGH"*







*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

Mo, I am sorry to hear of your loss. The passing of a grandparent can be practically as devastating as the passing of a parent, depending on how close your family is. You're in the prayers of both my wife and I.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> Now if i would just catch ALL MY FREEKIN SPELLING ERRORS on time, i would be doing better,...
> 
> 
> ... *"YOUR LOSS"* ,..not ....... *"You lose"* ,.......lol...lol...lol...
> Now if you would just fix your Re-post of my Bad post there Mo, thing would be better still,....lol...lol..*PLEASE*...
> I know, You new what I meant,.. *"NOT GOOD ENOUGH"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian*


Done and done my friend!:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Mo, I am sorry to hear of your loss. The passing of a grandparent can be practically as devastating as the passing of a parent, depending on how close your family is. You're in the prayers of both my wife and I.


Thank you Scott and Kat, I appreciate it.

Mo


----------



## harristotle

71 Charger 500 said:


> Nope, still working on the showroom stock version of my Hudson Hornet. I want to complete if first to get an idea of how things go together on it. I'm still painting parts on it as well. I probably won't have the body completely painted until sometime next week. My Grandma passed away and I have her funeral coming up so I won't be working on anything for the next couple of days I expect.
> 
> Mo


Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## 71 Charger 500

harristotle said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss


Thanks, I appreciate that. 

Mo

John, I didn't mean to hijack your thread buddy, sorry about that.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that.
> 
> Mo
> 
> John, I didn't mean to hijack your thread buddy, sorry about that.


Absolutely no problem Mo, or anyone else. My garage is your garage-- just glad us buddies have a place to hang together. Life can really suck at times. Hope all went well with your Grandma's viewing Mo.

I haven't even been near the bench since Wednesday. My son called to tell me that one of his soccer team-mates, from back in the '90s shot and killed a local cop, then died himself in the shootout. I used to coach, and play soccer with his Dad......... I can't even begin to imagine how he must be feeling. Still no word of a funeral. Not a real big town, but a close knit community, and the police officer was a local boy as well, started the K-9 unit and an 18 year veteran. Whole community basically still in shock over it all....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Viewing was okay. Funeral itself was very nice.

Sorry to hear about your sons friend and the cop.

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Mo, may she rest in peace everyone has a number on them ???


----------



## 71 Charger 500

DOM-19 said:


> Mo, may she rest in peace everyone has a number on them ???


She was three weeks shy of her 93rd birthday. She was tired and ready to go home to meet her Lord. She died peacefully in her sleep in realatively good health for her age.


----------



## Schwinnster

Been thinking of getting the roof on the Shoebox that I've been working on, and thought of making some bare inner door 'panels' to glue to the inside of the body and A & B pillars of the roof to give it more support, as well as provide a framing for the plexiglass windows. I remembered I had this somewhere.... a July 1948 Popular Science....








....and went looking for it, hoping I was remembering right, that there was an exploded view of it (gotta admit --I _do_ love a good exploded Ford pic).... Sorry, so anyhow.... check these out, from inside

















I oughta fill this out, send a check, see if they have any for my '06 Grand Caravan-- LOL!









Gee-- gotta spend almost this much, or more, for a junk bike at WalterMarts-- without the engine!









Still a cool tool-- never needed fixed:thumbsup:

Hope to get out of this funk soon, and get to fabbing up some 'sheet metal' inside the Shoebox and get the roof 'welded' on.....


----------



## DOM-19

Bring,s back some memories, you must be very close to having a machine shop at home ,because you do some fantastic work =dom


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.......Thanks for sharing those pic's from the old P.S. Mag.,,,,Like the '48 Whizzer ad--Grandfather to the Moped,,You might say....And what about that ad for the X-acto?? Still using my 40+ year old X-acto,,Only one I've ever had,,Pop in a new blade- Good to go again..............MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

good stuff grandpa used to have a stack of those in the basement from about the same era and I was always looking at them as a teenager,wish I would have grabbed them after he passed and the house was cleaned out 

I would love to have amazing acceleration for only $19 for the package LOl


----------



## s.moe

Hey, Schwinnster.....I do belive that 440 dakota was talking about," Popular Science" mag's........Right??.............lol....................................bad,MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

he he he - nice, moe


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol..Yeah I believe the going price for that is, JUST A LITTLE HIGHER THERE MOE,.....lol...lol...Better stick to magaziens,...lol..lol...lol..





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

LOL maaaybeee so,maaaaybeee not


----------



## s.moe

You guy's know that Schwinnster posted the magazine and the pic's of the ads, To keep us occupied,While he works on the Shoebox...Don't ya..........Keeping us,"out of his hair" so to speak......Right??....................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, we all do that, Ian with his home life, me with my weird racers....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yur freakin' KILLIN' me Moe !


----------



## s.moe

Just haveing a little fun,, till the Schwinnster get back on here with new pic's of his shoebox....Guy's............................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey guys-- thanks for keeping the place going while I was gone-- had me a really bad week. Starting to feel much better now, should be getting back on the Shoebox shortly. 

I did get the first sanding of the first layer of putty done.....








... and I thought I'd see what it would look like with a scoop on it.








I really aint got a problem with it looking ugly......... but, _bad _ugly just don't cut it, so......








... most likely we won't scoop it. 

I'll be working on getting some sheet metal inside the body, and then welding the roof back on-- just as soon as I get a bit caught up and back to the bench.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I agree, John, no scoop ! Looks way cool though, brother !


----------



## Pete McKay

John, you know what a NACA scoop is? 




























It's sort of a hood scoop in reverse. It won't upset the exterior lines of the car but will get inductive air to the supercharger.


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> John, you know what a NACA scoop is?


I do _now_ Pete! Thanks, I've always seen them, seems like usually on Mustang, or other Ford types. I'll have to work that into the back story on the 'Box. These guys could have used an old mold for making bicycle seats, for a hood scoop.... and they got drunk one night-- didn't know they put the scoop on the _underside_ of the hood....... LOL!

Hmmm....... maybe a stop sign for over the chute too...........


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Now that would look good on the hood of the Shoebox! And the good thing is, it can be easily scratched.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Now that would look good on the hood of the Shoebox! And the good thing is, it can be easily scratched.


Yeah Mo, I _already_ got the gears going, working the razor saw in my mind, cutting that hood ornament opening a little wider. Taking a cue from Pete's crazy/cool back stories, I'm going to have these guys fab up a sheet metal scoop like the NACA scoop-- but they didn't know they were 'inventing' it-- and didn't market it, didn't make a dime off it ....... LOL!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm sure they can handle the job.


----------



## Pete McKay

Short description on how a NACA duct works...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NACA_duct

It's used on a lot of LSR cars because it's a low drag alternative to inductive air.


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster.........I think your stump-puller that you posted pic's of on JERSEY's thread,,looks like it might be an interesting build......How come you never finished it ??...............MOE.


----------



## harristotle

Don't like the conventional hood scoop on this one, but I think the naca scoop could look very interesting.


----------



## Pete McKay

...all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Schwinnster

I hear ya Pete........ still up in the air, ever since I got a '60 Starliner kit with the 360 in it. Debating whether to use the 360, or stay with the old 'Y' flattie. The flattie has a weird/interesting setup where the exhaust ports are on the inside of the top of the heads. Probably will try plumbing the flattie something like the one shown here, or have the guys weld up the pipey looking thing on the 265, with the headers underneath. If that gets too nightmarish, I'll probably go with the 360 and the more 'conventional' setup. 

Lots of cool Potvin pics out there to work from-- already had that one in my folder


----------



## Pete McKay

I have noticed that most of those Potvin set ups use SCOT injectors instead of Hilborn or Weiland 4 ports.










I have to think that's because of where the SCOT injector runs the fuel, which laying on it's left side would be from the top, or right side if it were upright. the Weiland and Hilborn injectors usually shot from the back. This SCOT set up from SLIXX actually shows the metering module on the back, and that's different than I have seen on the majority of the real set ups.


----------



## Schwinnster

So far Pete, I have about 3 dozen pics of Potvin setups, and I think you're _'half'_ right-- yeah, seems most of them use the SCOT injector on top, but almost a third of the pics I have, the guys are running carbs! Some really wild lookng setups! 

That SLIXX set up looks kinda cool, but I think the round bodied ones look better. The 283 you sent has the 4 port injectors, so I'll probably scratchbuild the big fat 2 port-ers. Little easier to plumb, and probably look a lot meaner too. The blower housing actually looks like it might have been designed more for the two port-er. I'll probably be running ductwork/piping from hood scoop to some sort of scoop on the 2 injector stacks.


----------



## Schwinnster

s.moe said:


> Schwinnster.........I think your stump-puller that you posted pic's of on JERSEY's thread,,looks like it might be an interesting build......How come you never finished it ??...............MOE.


Hey MOE, I'm _*real*_ good at starting stuff .......... not very good at finishing tho... Used to let it stress me, but life's too short-- and I have actually gone back and finished a _few_ things. Not sure when I'll get back to the "Stump-Duster", but it's ready whenever I am.....

















Came up with a doozy of a back story for it as well....... LOL! 








Almost feel bad, because the Duster kit is one great looking, well detailed kit-- AMT/ERTL, AMT MUSCLE-- 1971 Plymouth Duster. Not too long after I got the Rommell's Rod, I just got the idea...... and started hacking away at it :drunk::freak:
Thought I had a picture of it climbing up over that Impy in the background, but......

Here's WIP pics so far....
http://public.fotki.com/V866/71-plymouth-stump-d/


----------



## DOM-19

Schwinnster only you can think of something like that, great work-dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

THATS GREAT SW,.....So, where did you get the trax for the back end of that thing at anyway dude???, In that scale as well, .....Because The Only one I know of is the Rommel's Ride Kit, Besides this kit Posted in the picture,..Or do they make a tank model that scale as well that I just don't know of... ????, you don't have to tell us if is a secret or anything my friend, Just wondering is all....NO REAL BIG DEAL, But it Sure is cool dude, NO DOUBT..Great work,.....


So,..."*WHAT WOULD YOU TRADE FOR THIS PUPPY BY THE WAY MY FRIEND* ????, ...lol.....Not easy to get your hands on I can tell you,.....I have Two motors that go with it as well, New in the box,..Just for this kit, It's Complete and like new it's self as well,..Trax are Rubber, and It Moves on its own power when completed,...COOL KIT for usre..."AND IT IS A KIT BY THE WAY"... *1/24 Scale Datsun Pickup Truck 4WD Catapila Road Buster*

This was the Cheapest one I could find, And there *STILL BIDDING*, ...lol...lol........ http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AOSHIMA-DATSUN-4WD-CATAPILA-TRUCK-ROAD-BUSTER-1-24-/180688525917











*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Yeah, the running gear, tracks and all, are from the Rommel's Rod...








...with the frame shortened so it would 'fit' the Duster.








Used the headlight buckets from the Rommel and a piece of big fat styrene tubing to make this here heavy duty rear axle housing to wrap chain around it and any tree stump we want to remove. When I bash a kit, I don't mess around...:freak:

That Datsun is _some_ kind of kit, but don't think I'd even trade your sister for it-- _if I had her of course_, but then again, _maybe_ if I did, I would 
*LOL!*


----------



## DOM-19

Schwinnster, are you using a spray booth or outside spray? If a booth whats the name , & where, i made my own & have it in my 3 car garage its not vented, noticed today my wife,s lexus had overspray on it & she keeps it all the way at end of garage -whats going on i guess a new one vented outside ??? Dom -btw great work


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]*.




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I live in California, if I can't paint today I'm sure I will be able to tomorrow. One of the things I am doing is that when I run out of a color in enamel I am replacing it with Testors Acrylic. I'm finding that the acrylic paint covers just as good, dries faster and is easier to clean up. I don't airbrush much because of the costs of blowing enamels and lacquers but once I make the switch I may airbrush a lot more.


----------



## Schwinnster

Cool tip on the Testor's Acrylic Pete-- no problem over 'regular' primers? I'll have to give it a try.

Dom, I don't do marriage well, (twice divorced) but getting overspray on the wife's Lexus don't sound like a good thing! 

I used to spray outside, but here in Pennsylvania, it isn't always good for that-- wind, rain, bugs, etc. I always made do, and even have just sprayed in one of the big empty rooms in this big old house--* but*-- I have sinus problems, and I've gotten some pretty nasty migraines from spraying in the house, and breathing all the fumes all night while sleeping, so I finally figured I'd better do some kind of booth and vent the fumes outside. 

I looked into building my own-- a vented one, to get those fumes outside, but the stories of a few guys having explosions because they used bathroom ventilators, or similar kinds of electrical motors, scared the heck out of me, so I figured for my health problems and peace of mind, I'd buy a good spray booth. I went to Paasche Airbrush website and ordered this one....








.... $325 or so, and this is how it looked when I opened the box. 








Easy, solid assembly, and that is a ducted fan on the back there. 

As I said, I have a lot of empty rooms in this big old house I live in, so I built a closet in one of them, and set the booth up in it, running drier vent pipe from the ducted fan out thru the outside wall.








You can see the piping at the back of the booth. The booth is big too: 22" wide by 16" high, and works great! As bad as the paint fumes get to me, when I have to use super glues, they're even worse....... so now I just do that kind of gluing in the booth as well. 

Yeah, it's kind of pricey, but for me and my health issues, I'm ok with that-- and the best part is that I can spray _ANYTIME!_


----------



## DOM-19

Schwinnster, thats what i was thinking, will look up there web site, i wonder what it will do if you vent it up into attic, attic will turn out -red-yellow-black-??? Or just disapear ??===dom


----------



## scottnkat

DOM-19 said:


> Schwinnster, are you using a spray booth or outside spray? If a booth whats the name , & where, i made my own & have it in my 3 car garage its not vented, noticed today my wife,s lexus had overspray on it & she keeps it all the way at end of garage -whats going on i guess a new one vented outside ??? Dom -btw great work


Before I got my spray booth, I used the garage - you should have seen the look on my wife's face when she realized there was overspray on her all black motorcycle (it wasn't quite all black any more)


----------



## scottnkat

Schwinnster, I have that exact same spray booth, and like you, I have mine vented outside as well - it works great. I think this was one of the best purchases I have made for spray painting - no more overspray on the wife's motorcycle


----------



## Pete McKay

In about a week I'm tarping over my back patio, when it does rain, both days this year, I'll be covered. This new apartment has stone tile in the dining room where my build area is, I do NOT want to drop any lacquer based anything on it. That's another reason I'm going to the acrylics.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Dom, just remember, especially if you spray or airbrush *any oil based paints, etc, that the vapors are potentially explosive*--_ if conditions are right_. Venting them into the great outdoors-- fresh air-- will 'dilute' them. Not sure if you 'vent' them up into the attic, that you can assume they will go up thru a ridge vent or vents on the ends of the attic. Might be ok-- but I wouldn't take that chance myself. Like I said, they _could be _potentially explosive, and all it takes is a spark-- light fixtures, fan, junction boxes, etc that are located above your ceilings in the attic space. I'm a little paranoid about such things, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

LOL Scott-- I've seen that look on my wive's faces -- aint pretty.

2 days Pete? *TWO days it rains there???* I think in the last 2 weeks here, it *hasn't* rained for 2 days....... LOL! Oh, and _now_ they're talking about snow possibly next week...


----------



## Pete McKay

John, we do have a rainy season, usually on a Friday or Saturday in late November. 

Seriously, last winter/spring we did have a really good few weeks of rain, from January until early March it rained every other week but that is very rare here.


----------



## Ian Anderson

"HECK"...Its RAINING HERE NOW, "Right Freeking now as well",....lol...lol....It even Rained on my Riding today,..But I dint mind, ..It wont last long,.....Kind of an Indian Summer Up here at 3000 feet right now as well,....
Looking good SO FAR, and I don't mind that as well, I'm ready for it, Woods all in, Works ALMOST DONE, so let it rain, I'm cool with it, SNOW IS THE REAL KILLER where I'm at anyway,...No more Riding then,...lol...Time for Alternative Transportation To Kick In...





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> John, we do have a rainy season, usually on a Friday or Saturday in late November.


*LOL! Bad weekend, eh?* 

My Mom's Dad lived in Seal Beach. I never made it out there to visit, and I've lived here in Pa, with all it's different seasons, for all of my 59 years, and I'm very used to it, and can't imagine living anywhere else. After one visit my Mom made to Grandad, she was telling me that a lot of people out there had orange trees in their yards, but they weren't eating/using the oranges. She thought that was odd, because when I was growing up here, we had 8 different kinds of apple trees in the yard, and she and Dad made as much use of all the dang worm-balls as they could-- we kids had to do all the picking, and picking up, of all them apples  but I aint complaining-- the applesauce, and Dad's apple pies were gooooooood eatin'

No snowmobile Ian? Ever cross-country ski? 








Last couple winters here, 15-30" of snow on the ground for a few weeks *= time at the bench!*:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I love snow! I have a snow thrower and that means I get to play some when it snows. Besides, my youngest and my grandbabies get a hill made in the front yard to sled down everytime it snows a few inches. I'm hoping for lots of it this winter.


----------



## bucwheat

You remind me of Lee "Gunn" you guys can build whatever you dream up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Here's what we do have a lot of...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1052868773994


----------



## Ian Anderson

THATS A NICE FLICK there Pete,,,,,But My dog is Now Hiding under the bed,.. just seeing that Video,...lol...lol...He Hates the stuff,..And when that happens up here, WE GET REAL NERVES, Way to much forest to catch fire here,..
AND IT DOES, all the time...



*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

We get Heat Lightning here in the summer, I live 10 miles from the beginning of the high country so it backs up against the Sierra's and we get this. It's so hot that it does rain but evaporates before it hits the ground. And Ian, I'm near the largest trees in the world, not the tallest but the biggest around and most weight, so we have forest close by. 

http://www.pickatrail.com/sun/k/america/photos/kings_canyon_national_park/general_grant_tree.html

...that's a 107' around the base...


----------



## 440 dakota

nice pic John wheres the snowthrower ? with a driveway that long you need one,kinda of dislike snow myself cause every time it does its my problem to deal with,plow a trucking termial that has an area thats 1/4 mile long and it has to be pushed all the way to the end


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Bucwheat:wave: Yep, life got so many things it throws at me that I _HAVE TO DO_ that I try and have a little fun doing some things I *WANT TO DO!* At least have some fun trying:thumbsup: Can't build some of these crazy things for real, and plastic is so readily available and fairly cheap.... LOL!


----------



## Schwinnster

Didn't mean to poke fun at your bad weather out there Pete. I can't imagine what it must be like with the heat (I remember you guys posting up about the trip digits for weeks on end.....) and especially those fires!-- that's some real bad nasties. 

The snow _can_ be a pain over here this side the Missi, at times, but I think we're all pretty used to it-- at least we think we are, and then we get clobbered. Yeah Ron, I'm gonna _have to_ get me a good snowblower one of these years. Good 150' of driveway, which I shoveled out, about 6-8 times last year. My '95 S-10 with posi, and 400 pouds of bricks in the bed just laughed at the 10-12" we used to get when I had it. Now, since I got the '06 Caravan, we get 20-30"........LOL-- aint no way it's gonna push thru that! I'm just a dumb old steelworker, think I'm still 35 years old--- *"I CAN HANDLE IT!"* LOL! --tell my back that!

I do love the snow myself-- for awhile. Love walking in it in the woods. Still remember falling asleep sitting against a tree while deer hunting one day. Woke up and it was snowing soooo pretty. 

Hey Ron-- first day of rifle season-- you know, _THE_ first day-- ever since I can remember, we _always_ hoped and prayed for snow on the first day......... and I'm pretty sure it *ALWAYS FREAKIN' RAINED*-- _every single_ first day. How does 'first day' go out your way?


----------



## 440 dakota

walking in the woods thats the only thing bout snow i like,has your rifle season already started ? this early we don't even have a rifle season,we have gun season which is slugs out of shotguns, muzzleloaders and Ibeleive large caliber handguns but I'm not good enough with a pistol to try that,gun season is 1 week long usually last week in Nov which is after peak rut then another weekend just before Christmas then a 4 day muzzle season in early Jan 

kinda of sucks so I mostly bow hunt cause I'm not going in the woods first couple days of gun season the guys out there are nuts,so I go out later in the week finally bought a ML so I'm planning on using that instaed of my old Savage bolt action shotgun that i use for slugs cause i've never thought shooting slugs through my good shotguns is a good idea worried about tearing out the choke threads 

the weather is typically decent but can be a little warm,we finally had our first frost last sat but now almost 70 today so who knows


----------



## Pete McKay

I used to hunt a place up in the mountains east of here, the month before deer season opened we'd clear out a lot of underbrush and ground cover. A few days before we'd go up and rake it, set decoys and then the morning of the hunt we'd be ready. In 10 years I got 8 bucks. I don't have the physical ability to do that now, my ex-hunting partner still continues the same practice. I used a 1943 Mauser 98 8mm bolt action, modernized and scoped. It was a very potent weapon and almost as good as my current Remmington 700.


----------



## Schwinnster

I think I'm like you Pete, maybe not physically able to drag one back, but I could probably whip myself into shape for that-- getting old and lazy. I haven't hunted for close to 10 years now, but every fall I get the urge to go bowhunting, but again, the old and lazy thing....... LOL! That Mauser sounds like a great gun. My buddy who got me into hunting back in the mid '80s gave me a Mossberg bolt action shotgun with no clip, basically a one shot deal. It had a poly-choke on it-- adjustable, it screwed in and out to adjust for different shot, birds, etc. I didn't know squat about guns then, it was my first, and I was terrified to shot a slug thru it, soooooo I built a wooden cradle for it, took it to the range, tied a long 50' piece of string to the trigger, loaded a slug in it, and got back as far as that string would let me get and shot it...... LOL! Made sure nobody else was around before I even took it all out of the truck mind you....LOL! No problem, the thing shot really well. The cheap Remington 'Sluggers' shot the best-- I could almost put 2 shots in the same hole, with open sights. That's when I could see also..... LOL!

Ron, the rifle season has always started the Monday after Thanksgiving. Should be a state 'holiday'. Like you say, all the nuts come out for it, and you're nuts to be out there with them. Only thing is, the nuts move a lot of deer. Like I said, I keep thinking, year after year, about bowhunting, but from the little I have heard, with all the other special seasons-- junior hunters, senior hunters, etc, all in the pre-rut bowhunting season, plus the antler restrictions....... just aint worth it to this old lazy dude anymore-- 'hunting' for, and getting the beef at the local grocery store is how I do it nowadays  It's 'good', but it'll never compare to venison.....

I did get a Winchester 1300 pump shotgun for turkey and deer: open sights (when I could still see......LOL) and a rifled choke tube for slugs. Worked pretty good, but those big bad turkey loads made me flinch. Wound up putting a scope on it, but never shot anything more than a big fat squirrel with it after that. Was towards the end of that time of hunting. Maybe next year?


----------



## 440 dakota

lol great story I can picture the whole scene I might even pay to see something like that lol you can't be that lazy you still shovel that drive so your good to go 

we are starting to get those special seasons here also,youth pheasant is early and so is youth deer not sure what happend to just taking your kids hunting with you cause from wht I've seen its mostly adults dragging along kids as an excuse to hunt themselves 

have a poly choke on my A-5 not sure I like it but it looks pretty cool plus finding a barrel for them is getting tough so it stays for now


----------



## Schwinnster

> ...lol you can't be that lazy you still shovel that drive so your good to go


 I _knew_ you were gonna say that Ron.......LOL..... and you're so right Brother-- been thinking about it all day-- maybe if I just quit _thinking _and do it-- the rewards could be very tasty


----------



## 440 dakota

mmmmmmmm backstrap mmmmmmmm roast mmmmmmm deer burgers mmmmmmmm jerky well you get the idea lol


----------



## Ian Anderson

You guys can have your Shovel Labor, I'm going to keep using my JOHN DEER for all the snow in my driveway,...Its gets over 4 foot here, Every Freekin heavy snow, ......I would have a Broken Back by now if I did it Manually,...lol.....lol.......lol..Bring on the Green Power,....Or I would NEVER GET OUT MY DRIVEWAY, ......

An I got ZIP this year on the Old Wagon Trail Guys,...And I hiked Hill and Dale for the Bastards,.....lol..."No luck",....lol... They got the best of me And all my buddies as well this year it seems,...
I think the Stupid things age getting smarter these days as well,...lol....lol...Looks like I will be having Last years Elk Burger, THIS YEAR NOW,.........Oh well, There's ALWAYS NEXT YEAR,..........
I can tell you One thing,...Not One of those suckers BETTER NOT peek in my window tell then,..I CAN TELL YOU THAT MUCH,...And they DO,......50 at a time as well...looks like it is the Three S's then......


A Ranger "ALWAYS GET HIS MAN",.....lol...Or Beast as it where...





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Just make sure you open one of those windows Ian, before you point that .44 at one of them big burgers.... LOL! 

Well, I'm _finally_ getting back to the Shoebox..... a bit. Getting the roof ready to attach it to the body, and finding out it needs a little more work yet before I can do that.....








I got the area, _shown by the big vibrant red arrow_,  removed from all the window areas-- as seen between the A & B pillars. Plan is, to cut inner door panels out of thin styrene-- the whole door-- and glue that to the inside of the body and roof, giving the roof a lot more support and some sort of interior shell. It will also serve as a 'frame' for the plexi-glass windows I'll be bolting in all around. I see I'm going to have to extend/fill in at the bottom of the B pillar before I attach the roof.

Hoping to get some of that done today. Spent an hour yesterday, looking thru all my stash for radius rods to put on the front end, so I could get the frame up on wheels..... to start figuring out motor mounts and such. Couldn't find any that would work, so....... guess I'll be scratchbuilding a pair.


----------



## s.moe

HEY, John,,, Glad to see that your feeling good enough to get back started on the shoebox, My Friend.......As you know I've missed 6 day's worth of everything thats been going on, So I'm just now getting caught-up.......I didn't know you were a Whitetail hunter,too.....YEAH, IAN,, I hear the wheel's a spinning there, Buddy....:lol:.......I,Too,,Hunt deer....Have since I was about 14,, I mainly hunt with my bow, a PSE Thunder-Flite with a 65 lb. draw,, using 2117 Easton SuperSlam XX78 arrows, Tipped with a 140 gr. BEAR Broadhead......Shoot consistant groups at 40 yds. from a highth of 20'.....My treestand highth.......Have taken some Nice Buck's with it,, But Haven't got that special one that I want to get mounted yet.......I already got 2 Mounted,, 1st one with my Winchester 30-06 bolt action rifle, It's got a 12x50mm scope and I use to be able to shoot groups in the lid of a 5 gal. bucket at 500 yds.,,When I was younger and could handle it's recoil better.......My 2nd one I took with my Blackpowder rifle at about 15 yds.,,, Yep, that's 15 yds...45 feet.....I always load the powder and lead when I get out of the truck,, Then put the cap on when I'm in the stand....I had just put the cap on the nipple, Look up and He's standing there broadside,, Looking back the way he'd come from......Picture Perfect,,,, Would have Loved to of had my bow that morning.......Anyway,, Maybe the hunting God's will let me have another chance like that again someday...............MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I just go out to you front yard now,... "Where they are Standing Half the time",....lol....And *HIT THEM WITH A BIG STICK*, ..Then drag there Back End's on the Back Porch and, CUT THEM UP for dinner with Chain Saw from there,.....lol...lol....lol.......
"*POP GOES THE WEASELS",...*lol.....lol......lo........Then it's in to the Oven From there,...lol....lol...


For real,.....But that's a great sorry There Moe,.....I have a few my self, ....like shooting Back up for _Charlton Heston_, the President of the* NRA *at the time on a ranch in California in the 80's, ...it was 3.2 thousand Acres large as well, ....but he Didn't miss much,... But as his Eyes got Older With him at a point, So It was harder for Chuck see the shot after that,..Then he STOOPED COMING in the later 80's...
I have a NRA hat that he took off His head, Put on my fathers Head, Then Mine from there,..Still has his Sweat on it........No signature, But ITS A KEEPER,.........



but *"I LIKE MY STICK NOW DAYS"* It's just Much Easier to use,.........lol...lol...









*Ian "Braking The Law" Anderson*


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Moe, yeah, I were a whitetail hunter....... maybe will be again, if Ron can keep talking me into it....


> mmmmmmmm backstrap mmmmmmmm roast mmmmmmm deer burgers mmmmmmmm


 LOL! He's pretty good at convincing me _*to do the right thing*_! :thumbsup: My first was a little Pa 8point that I put a Satellite Titan broadhead right thru the center of his heart from 7 yards away! He ran about 100 yards, looping around and fell over dead about 30 yards away. Like your blackpowder buck, I had just got up in my treestand, got an arrow on, and here he came 

You know what 'they' say Ian-- _pics or it's bull poops_...... when we see video of you beating on one of those elks.... LOL! I can't imagine being up in a treestand with one of them underneath me Better an elk than a bear tho.......

Very cool, your hanging with *Mr Heston*. Don't think I could ever call him 'Chuck' ....._Moses_, maybe...... LOL! but _not_ 'Chuck', unless he said it was ok. That's one _very_ cool memento, *Mr Heston's* hat, with both his and your Dad's sweat on it


----------



## Schwinnster

*Alrighty!* :thumbsup: Nice good day at the bench, working on the Shoebox today....








....got a push bar welded on the back of the frame. Came out of the AMT 40Willy's Coupe kit and I de-chromed it.








Also, figured I might as well just weld what's left of the roof on, and go from there, so I did.....








After waiting a few seconds... LOL!..... I tried the body on the frame, and didn't like how high the rear end sat, so I cut a couple slots to fit it down over the push pipe mounts. May go a little lower, but I'm thinking of fabbing up a box for a chute at the bottom/middle of the trunk lid....... and probably leave the height as is


----------



## scottnkat

wow - that's really coming along nicely. I, too, prefer the lowered rear end. This is gonna be so nice when you're done


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Scott. Got a bit more done, but gotta get up to the library to upload pics-- hopefully tomorrow. So far it's going good and I'm having fun


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, I say go a little lower yet on the rear end. Looks great though man!


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster..... Being a hunter,, You know days like that come few and far between..... Usually it's wait, wait, wait, And you don't see a darn thing... Or their too far out for a shot.......I don't know which I hate most.......I do know that on the days when I don't see anything,, The whole time I'm thinking about all the thing's I could have been doing instead........But you can't get one if you don't go..........
John the shoebox is really starting to take shape now.... Like the lowered stance you got there now....And the pushbar as well.......I'll keep looking in on your progress...............MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Schwin. Great build, you can start with nothing & create a great looking car, with a lot of putting together of parts & make it look good,great workmanship--dom


----------



## Schwinnster

> Being a hunter,, You know days like that come few and far between..... Usually it's wait, wait, wait, And you don't see a darn thing... Or their too far out for a shot...... The whole time I'm thinking about all the thing's I could have been doing instead........But you can't get one if you don't go..........


Boy, you got that _soooo_ right Moe. I had been hunting for 3 years before I got _'that'_ shot, and I remember telling myself that-- _'can't get one if you don't go'_-- that very day. Glad I did go


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys for all the support  Finally got some radius rods on the front end of this 'SALTBOX'....








First side done.....








.....and installing the second side.








Both sides done 

I couldn't find any radius rods in my stash that would work, so I made my own. Also, not finding any styrene thin enough, I had to stretch some.... details in next post


----------



## 440 dakota

come on John the Deer are scraping good and are pre rutting here probably about the same there 'can't get one if you don't go' if I could afford to hunt out of state I'd come by and drag you out Lol,I almost beacame a part time PA resident cosidered a job on a natural gas drilling rig as a mudlogger


----------



## 440 dakota

box is looking great and the Hubley in Ian's thread will be going his way shortly always thought they were cool kits but not quite my style plus I have more than a lifetimes worth


----------



## Schwinnster

*Stretching some sprue...*

Anybody ever stretch sprue? I can't remember when I discovered this, but I love it! I first stretched sprue when I was building a 1/72 airplane model, and figured I'd try it, see if I could get it stretched thin enough to use as radio antenna wire for the little airplane build. I needed some for the radius rods I wanted to make for the SALTBOX.

Here's what it looks like....








You can see, on the right side, the original thickness of the sprues, and the thinner- stretched- part on the left.








Here's the result of my sprue stretching session the other day. All you do is hold a length of 'clear' sprue (without any corners, tabs, etc, on it) over a flame or other heat source, just enough to heat it up so it's soft. Move it back and forth a bit so it doesn't melt and so you get a little bigger area softened up. Takes a bit of trying until you start to get 'the feel' for when to start 'stretching' it-- remove it from the heat source and start stretching it-- very easily at first..... because.....








This is what happens when you pull too hard, too fast......








and this is what you wind up with-- might be good for some air hose on the floor or something-- but not what I needed.








As I say-- this is a good one! Nice, pretty straight and thin, good enough for making my radius rods.

The trick is getting 'the feel', and that only comes with doing it a lot. Seems there's a certain point when everything is right--- the combination of just the right heat of the sprue, and the pulling it-- stretching it, nice and steady pull. It is possible to get it almost as thin as a human hair, but..... You'll know it when you reach that _'everything is right' _point because you're pulling and it just keeps getting thinner and longer, and then you feel it stiffening up, so you better stop! 

Just another part of modeling that I really enjoy. I suppose I could go to the LHS and get some thin styrene rod, but....... I also could use thin wire or similar stuff for things like these radius rods, but I have issues with CA glue fumes and such-- not so much with the 'regular' cement.


----------



## Schwinnster

440 dakota said:


> box is looking great and the Hubley in Ian's thread will be going his way shortly always thought they were cool kits but not quite my style plus I have more than a lifetimes worth


 _So now I gotta deal with Ian?_ *LOL!* I did build a Hubley Vicky for my Mom a few years ago. Maybe I'll get another one _someday_....... I got more than enough plastic to do for awhile now anyways.


----------



## Schwinnster

*One for Mo (and his cat)*

How about this? Seems me and Mo were _both_ thinking Shivvy with bullet holes at the same time..... LOL!








This '51 'PrimerLiner' is the first build I did a few years ago when I got back into the hobby.








I didn't think I was ready to plumb the engine, so it's a curbsider, but I did do some detailing...








Loved the 'rat' look, so after doing a lot of online research, drilled out the trim mounting holes, and.....








...put some valve stems in the red steelies, and painted some ratty widey whites on too 

WIP pics here: http://public.fotki.com/V866/51-chevy-rat-liner/


----------



## 440 dakota

Lol love the pics esp the first one kinda of like the Batman tv series POW WACK great stuff John, Ians easy to deal with just send him some more kits


----------



## Pete McKay

John I stretch sprue all the time for things like turn signal and tilt steering wheel stalks, I even do injector lines for blown motors from sprue. It is an art, to be sure, and I save as much of the old trees from kits I build as I can for things like that. I've done auto trans shifters, even the little pegs for the top of door locks on older cars, It's a very useful tip.


----------



## s.moe

John....I came across stretching spure totaly by accident.......Had a lamp on my desk, that I used to do my schoolwork by.....On night I set a model plane on top of the shade,, To make some more room for my homework......About an hour later, I looked over and saw it's melted wheel's and landing gear, hanging out from under the shade..........After that I started to play around with stretching it and bending it into shapes.....Soon figured out that I could make rod's,wire's,antenna's,radiator and heater hose's, etc... Later I even started to make my oun rollcages out of it using the leftover tree's, by heating them and bending to the shape I needed......It does take some trial and error,,,, Like you said,, To get the feel of how far you can stretch it, before it breaks........Give it a try, Guy's..You'll be surprised what you can do with it or make out of it ............................MOE


----------



## s.moe

Hey John the primered '51 chevy looks cool, you did a good job on it,,, I like the removed trim and emblem's and how you added their respected mounting hole's....The weathering look's great too......:thumbsup:......................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Love that '51, John. That looks really cool!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

Now this is some really good Reading here guys,...lol......(NICE WORK),.. "All the way around",..And I Love to watch your work as well SW,..((We all do))..And we all can, "AND DO",. 
learn form all of it so far as well,...And now I will have to say to you as well here my good friend, The CAPTIONS ARE A GREAT ADDITION to it all,..I mean,.."NICE TOUCH DUDE"......lol.......

Almost as cool as your red Arrows....lol..And Your the first one to do that out here, as far as I know anyway,......And Like I said, IT'S A TRADE SECRET THERE STILL, And it should stay that way,....
But Very nice touch, ((IN DEED my good Sir)),.....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK if you will, .."AND I KNOW YOU WILL".... Because IT SPEAK FOR ITS SELF.....Its doesn't really need me to say a word as well here....But yet I still do,...lol..lol.

And As well as I'm sure we can come to some kind of trade for that Hubley in the near future if you like, NO WORRIES on that my friend,...After all,..I cant HORDE THEM ALL you know, ...One of the main reasons for me Even collecting All these kits is to Share them with EVERYONE out here if I can,...Why else would I even wont them really, I CANT BUILD THEM ALL, ...I mean,...Not now,.... there Over talking me at this point as you can tell,..lol...lol..lol.....

And I will be kicking in to some Real building my self in a while here as well if your wondering, I'm REALLY BUSY at this time is all, with Some Advanced Music Stuff, as well as Family mater's, and Lots of other things in Life's journey,......But, There will be time for all this a well soon enough I'm sure....
After all, I'm not going anywhere soon you know,..Some great stuff to come out of me Yet...FOR SURE, So don't lose faith on that,............ 

Its just REAL NICE to watch persons LIKE YOUR SELF and all the others out here Taking up all the slack like this from the others,...You are a real Staple around here, You Must know that.....AND YOUR MORE THERN THAT as well,..A real Pro,.....And this place just would plain be Hurting with out you in it,...""BIG TIME""......."That's the Truth" ..Your ONE OF USE,..All the way around,....To that,..I HAVE NO DOUBT....

So Think you for your service my Good friend, and Kind Sir,..Its Not only Your enjoyment here you have been doing, Its ALL OF ARES AS WELL,..I'm sure Ron and Mo, as well as the Other Moe, ..lol.....and Pete and Dom as well As Chris's and The Professor CJ, and Scott and His famaly, Rondo,..Steve244,..harristotle,.. rkoenn as ALL THE OTHERS would agree with me on that.......If I don't add some one in there, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE,.......lol..........You don't need ME TELLING YOU AFTER ALL,......


Build On My Brothers,..."BUILD ON"




*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

> John....I came across stretching spure totaly by accident.......Had a lamp on my desk, that I used to do my schoolwork by.....On night I set a model plane on top of the shade,, To make some more room for my homework......About an hour later, I looked over and saw it's melted wheel's and landing gear, hanging out from under the shade...


*Oh Moe! LOL! LOL!* You're killing me Dude! *LOL!* My stomach is hurting from laughing so much!  *Great story!* _"...I looked over and saw it's melted wheel's and landing gear, hanging out from under the shade..."_ *LOL!* _Too_ much Moe-- _I love it! _ Whoever said 'truth is stranger than fiction'? *Can't make stuff like this up!* Thanks Moe:thumbsup:-- made my day! Best part is-- I've done the same kind of stuff-- so nice to know I'm among friends who understand. 

You say something Ian?  LOL!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*..lol...*...NOPE,... NOT A WORD,.......lol


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, John/ Guy's Glad you all got a kick out of that.....True story there....And I bet your stomach's aren't hurting nowhere near as bad as my backside was, When Mom found out and had to get a new lamp......I left out the part about the 500 lb. Bomb in the center rack..It melted on the bulb and ran down into the socket and caught on fire........WHOLE house was filled with what I call, ( DINGLE BERRIES ).......You know the black Soot that floates around when stryene BURN'S......And not to mention the smell,,,, You all get the picture..............MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

*LOL-LOL-LOL! *Please stop Moe....._ I can't take anymore_.....LOL! My mind is reeling out movies of --- _I can't evven frealkin' typew..._.... *LOL! * I'm seeing smo,ke puouring off that ligt bub.......LOL!


----------



## 440 dakota

Lol Moe thanks for the laugh with my morning coffee 

John the 51 looks great really like the trim delete and the grill


----------



## CJTORINO

That '51 Chevy looks cool.
when I bought my place here in Montana, their were two '51 Chevys that came with the place. One was a two door fleetline, one was a two door club coupe.
I wanted to shove a Big Block into the fleetline and head out to Bonneville.
Had my buddy come out and drag them to the highway with his tow truck, put "For Sale" signs on them and they disappeard quite quickly.


----------



## harristotle

Looking awesome, as always! And thank you for sharing that trick of stretching the sprues.


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry for the delayed response, Moe, but I melted a model once on my lamp as well. It was warped, so I figured if I put it near the light bulb, I would be able to bend it back into place. Well, I forgot about it until the smell wafted through the house. I don't remember what the model was, but it had totally melted onto the bulb and boy, was my dad ticked off! I was relegated to working on my models outside on the picnic bench after that.


----------



## Schwinnster

> ....thank you for sharing that trick of stretching the sprues.


Glad I did Mike-- we wouldn't have heard all these great stories if I hadn't... LOL! "*TIME OUT!* Scott, take that model *OUTSIDE*-- *right* NOW!-- Do you hear me?" LOL! I did my share of heating/melting stuff on light bulbs also. Tried to _'flatten'_ some slicks that way once-- didn't work



> I wanted to shove a Big Block into the fleetline and head out to Bonneville.


Hmmm.... Thanks CJ, I might have to do another salt flatster-- A Chebby to go with, race against, the Shoebox


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]*


----------



## Schwinnster

*Today's Tip*

Had to 'chop' the trunk lid on my Shoebox, and since those old Fords are so fragile..... LOL! ........








... I taped the body to a piece of 2x4. 








A lot easier to hold it in position, and sure helps eliminate _some_ of the shakiness......


----------



## Schwinnster

Been having a lot of fun working on this _*'SALTBOX'*_ Getting a lot of frame related stuff done....








... like this here ductwork/attachment piece for the chute...... LOL! Yeah, this group of 'guys' building this LSR can be pretty creative. 'They' even thought maybe 'we' should have an opened chute trailing behind it...... Oh boy......

Well, anyways, all that chute work has helped me get the body positioned-- the trunk lid butts up against the back plate of the chute mount-- plus I took the chance and kept cutting and sanding to bring the body down _lower...._








... and here it is-- pretty much the final stance. 









The rear is set now. _Next_ step is to fab up a tubular framing & sheet metal innards, and the front end _might_ come down a little bit...

Gotta admit that as much fun as I'm having, I'd like to, and I'm trying to, simplify things a bit and get it done!-- _at least in paint_:freak: Oh well....

More WIP pics here:
http://public.fotki.com/V866/big-wheeled-shoebox/page5.html


----------



## harristotle

Schwinnster said:


> Glad I did Mike-- we wouldn't have heard all these great stories if I hadn't... LOL! "*TIME OUT!* Scott, take that model *OUTSIDE*-- *right* NOW!-- Do you hear me?" LOL! I did my share of heating/melting stuff on light bulbs also. Tried to _'flatten'_ some slicks that way once-- didn't work
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... Thanks CJ, I might have to do another salt flatster-- A Chebby to go with, race against, the Shoebox


Haha! Makes me think of the time I was working on a custom hotwheel at the kitchen table... did you guys know if paint thinner soaks into the finish on a wood table it will eat it away? LOL Well, I didn't think about that till it was too late. My Mom helped me cover it up for like 2 years (kept a table cloth on the table and only changed it when my Dad was at work). It was funny when Dad finally found it, I ended up inheriting that table when I moved out.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, bringing that rear end down a little more really gave it the right look! It's looking super cool!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man this is some REAL model building here SW,..And it Shows your skill leave as well,...Definitely A PRO !!,.....Nice work man,...I mean,...This is "ALLOT OF FUN TO WATCH".

The posting on Forki.com is nice as well, Lots of GOOD SHOTS THERE to see the work, I love to document my work as well like this, "WHEN I DO ANY WORK THAT IS",....lol...lol.....but keep them in archive for later viewing,.......
You just Cant beat digital format, that's for sure !!.....That shows some dedication to the cause my man,..NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...



*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

I've gotta agree with everyone else here - not much else to say - it is looking great!


----------



## s.moe

John......Shoebox is looking better and better everytime you touch it......Love the lowered stance now and the Air brake out back.......Them feller's sure go'na need it to slow that mosheen down......For sure.....LOL.......Love the WIP pic's, too................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

John.....I seen over at my Garage, where you said it's a good thing that you don't eat or drink while in front of the computer, for busting out laughing.......Same goes for me, my friend.......There's also been more than once, That while reading everyone's post's late at night, I've woke up the family from Laughing out loud.....The Misses wasn't to pleased,, To say the least..........................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

*Vintage Monogram '32 Deuce*

Well, thanks fellas for all the kind words about the Shoebox. I got started fabbing up some tube framing to position the body-- got the first section in, and the body is sitting good on it. Need to take a break from it now, and seeing Moe's sweet highboy reminded me of my vintage Monogram '32 Deuce, so.....








... I took this down and put it on the bench. Got it off the 'net a year or so ago-- something I always wanted as a kid, but never got. Planned on building it like I think I would've done if I'd gotten it as a kid...... LOL! Good luck with that! LOL!

Supposedly it's a 1995 re-issue, but check this out...








 Looks like Monogram made the first ones in 1959, but as cool as that is, I'm wondering if the molds got worn out from all the kits that came out of them..... and then when they used them again for the '95 re-issue....








Seems most of the parts don't line up very well-- when the pins and holes are lined up. Aint a _big_ problem tho.....








I just set them on my trusty sanding board and followed the vibrant red arrows! LOL! No more pesky out of alignment pins 








Aint perfect, but the Merky engine halves _do_ line up a little better now


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm sure they've freshened their Copyright inscription, afterall, they wouldn't want someone stealing that crisp and concise mold there, John!:lol:


----------



## Schwinnster

I _really_ like the *"MADE IN U.S.A."* part of that inscription Mo 

Got that '68 R/T in the mail to ya Thursday morning btw-- nice PO lady said you should get it Saturday. Came home from getting the box to ship it to ya, and almost had to get a crowbar to get the Hubley Coupe you sent, out of my mailbox! LOL! Mail person _crammed_ the box and bunch of other junk mail in there..... Thanks-- nice to have a Hubley again  

Did a quick little mockup, but not really sure what I'll do with it...


----------



## CJTORINO

That 409 looks pretty good in there.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, that's a wild looking "A" now, brother! I received my Charger today. The mail dude was kind enough to sit mine on the front porch for me! Thanks for the trade man, I 'preciate it!

MoTradin'


----------



## Ian Anderson

*WHAT THE HECK IS THAT THING JOHN*,...lol...lol......I can see *NO REASON* why _"Wiley Coyote"_ should not be driving that thing to work every day, and chasing down the_* "Road Runner"*_ in the process,...lol....lol......

*No*, ..... for real *SW,* that is *ONE COOL RIDE DUDE,..*no doubt about it...lol......lol...
You Got to love those back tiers and wheels, that's for sure...





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Glad ya got your Charger Mo..... 

Yep, the "A" does look a little 'wild', with that big old bug suckin' 409 in it LOL! You guys might not know just how-- LOL!-- you all inspire me at times! CJ & Mo kinda confirmed I might be onto something with the big Chevy engine and big wheels/tires, but good old Ian's idea just made me snap! LOL! 

I worked on this drag VW pickup for a couple years, a couple years ago (that's where the big slicks on the "A" came from...) 








Well, I got a driver for the VW-- _Gunthar the Clown_-- but he needs a body. 
Ian's idea about Wiley Coyote chasing the Roadrunner got me thinking... LOL! and _now_ I got a plan! Some kinda creature driving the wild "A", racing Gunthar in his VW....... LOL! *Thanks guys!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang, Dude, that VeeDub is awesome!


----------



## scottnkat

heck, that reminds me of an old Weird-O's model that never was...:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

John....Glad to see you've started on your '32 Deuce....Still thinking of the "Bonehead" Decal's??? Think any of them would be cool, myself......Pic's of the mock-up Model 'A' look, Cool also.....The match-up with It and the VW, would be pretty neat, Too...........MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

lol some crazy but awesome stuff going on in here


----------



## Schwinnster

440 dakota said:


> lol some crazy but awesome stuff going on in here


Trying to keep it from spilling out into the _'real world'_ Ron, but.....



> heck, that reminds me of an old Weird-O's model that never was...


Don't think I could have put it any better than you have Scott-- _'reminds me of something that never was'_-- *EXACTLY* where _my_ mind is:freak:...... *LOL!*


----------



## Schwinnster

Having _way_ too much fun with this old Deuce-- I must be reliving my childhood, or else it's just my OCD 

I honestly tried to build this straight out of the box, like I probably would have as a young lad, but there's just some things that simply won't do....








Like those _'headers'_ in the background-- I just *had* to open them up!









Also couldn't accept those rear wheels until I opened them up. Thought about putting an air valve in (still may... ) but I gotta draw 'the line' somewhere, so......... _no lug nuts_......... *LOL!* 









Can't have trips without stacks here in _my_ garage , so after I stirred my coffee, I put the stirrer under the knife and stacked this flattie. Also just _had to_ drill out the magneto....... sigh...... but I _did_ put waxed thread sparkplug wires on a couple models when I was a kid, so it aint that much of a stretch.









At some point-- _after_ drilling out all 8 of those header pipes-- I realized that most flatties only run *3* zoomie pipes, so I whacked them apart....... and now... _I'm tired_......... *LOL!*

It's _great_ being a kid again :thumbsup:

WIP pics here: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/


----------



## harristotle

Looking awesome, I can't wait to see that flathead finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

ah, that's looking great. If I built that as I would have when I was a kid, I would pour glue all over it (being sure to get some fingerprints in the glue) and be done within an hour - then it would be taken outside to be blown up. I guess it's a good thing I'm not a kid anymore. You were obviously a better kid than I. :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

I Knew it,, I knew it, I knew it..:lol:...I knew when you posted that you were going to try to do the Deuce, the way you would have done it as a kid,, That the modeler in you now, would get the best of you.............Because I've tried to do the same thing, John......And I can't do it either....There is alway's something that if I don't tweek just a little, or Change just a hair,,,It'll drive me crazy..:drunk:....I look at it and think,,What the heck were the designer's of this kit, thinking when they come up with this ??.....Or why didn't they do it this way ??...
ANYWAY,,,, Since your such a great guy,, I think me and the other fellow's, can overlook you doing a little "Tweeking" here and there........Deuce is looking good, My Friend............MOE.


By the way you won, 10 Free Post over in my Garage, Anytime...........





Offer valid till 12-31-2020


----------



## Schwinnster

> pour glue all over it.... get some fingerprints in the glue.... be done within an hour.... then take outside to be blown up....


Well Scott, I kinda failed the first 3 steps, but I guess there's always hope that I can do step 4....... LOL! Nah, I wasn't any better, just didn't have access to explosives, so I used fire!:devil: Built the old Frankenstein monster, cut his hands off, glued skeleton forearms & hands on him, smeared cement all over him and lit him up! Just recreating the scene from the movie, mind you... *LOL!* Did create a nice effect tho..... 

I'm loving working on the flattie Mike. Stretched some sprue yesterday morning and made a fuel line and throttle linkage......... tweek, tweek..... LOL! (pics later) 

Yep, you are _soooooo_ right Moe....


> I Knew it,, I knew it, I knew it..... the modeler in you now, would get the best of you...


 Thanks for overlooking my tweeking Buddy  I got it up on wheels yesterday as well, and looks like they'll roll!:roll: I'm thinking I better make sure they *don't* roll-- so it won't roll off the shelf and get eaten by one of my cats!  *LOL!* Thanks for the free posts btw


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Those headers look excellent, John!


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Mo! Nice to have headers that look like headers instead of lengths of sprue! LOL! Oughta do a 1:1 version of the model-- use hunks of steel stock rod for the headers..... LOL! Nah........

I've been jonesin' to get back at the Deuce, but lots of life keeping me from it-- lets the glue set up good tho I guess  Here's where it's at at the moment...








Little bit of 'detailing'...... some kinda throttle linkage.....








.... gotta fab up a bit of a radiator....... yeah, yeah, I was supposed to build it like I was a kid.... just out the box.....LOL!








Think I've finally decided on a color scheme-- some kinda blue to go with the flame decals, and the 'BONEHEAD' decal on the grille insert, which might be silver..... I'm getting there 


More WIP pics here:
http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/page2.html


----------



## s.moe

John......Deuce is coming along nicely....And as alway's, Love your W.I.P. Pic's.....:thumbsup:..

Boy,,,Those dragracer's back in the day,, Sure must of had a hard time working the Pedal's.....What with those ONE Legged jump-suit's.........

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

John when you build you really build ,fantastic your workmanship is great--dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I wonder how many guys have put that car together without noticeing the mess up in the pipes? Looking good, John.


----------



## 440 dakota

looking great


----------



## scottnkat

Looking dang good there. I'm looking forward to seeing this thing all done up in the blue with the flames.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Ok John, *A.K.A.,* (*SW*),...lol... I seem to remember you asking me about this, *Model of the SJ Dusenberg 1/18th* scale Almost ALL Metal Model kit here, I Also remember Ron saying I could offer it to you if you Indeed wonted it here dude,_ "WELL ITS HERE NOW", _And I'm Offering it to you, As promised.

And I can Also tell you It's in KILLER SHAPE my friend, and Mostly all Metal pieces with some Plastic as well in the mix, The body is in about four or five of those piece's, _ALL FACTORY SEALED_ and *COMPLETE*, this kit looks like it was made Sirca 1960 and is Fully Documented with the Right paper work as well here my friend, She's a Cream Puff I tell you, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT,..lol..lol..lol..


So if you in deed _*STILL WONT IT *_dude, You had Better be thinking of What you will trade for the thing is all, because I will NOT BE BUILDING IT my self, Its just Way past my skill leave here man, and I'm Pretty sure the Trader of the kit,..(Ron) will not mind me offering it to you as well John, So HERE IS A quick and a picture of the Constance and the kit AS A HOLE, or the_ (BEST I CAN DO RIGHT NOW)......._
*SO WHAZ YOU GO TO TRADE MISTER,...*lol..lol.....And Don't be cheep on me here SW, ...lol....this kits is going for around $100 bucks On EVIL-BAY right now, I could EASILY set on it for 5 or 10 years AND MAKE BANK,...lol......And getting more and more Rare by the day as we;;..lol...lol....So make the trade a good one dude,..AND IT'S YOURS ALL THE WAY........No Sweat Of My Nose........you will do it Proud I'm sure...

So, Come On Down, and LETS MAKE A DEAL Monty,...lol...lol..


..... ....................................................... *""OFFER VOID ON MARS, AND ALL SURROUNDING PLANETS AND YOUR ANUS AS WELL"*






*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

nope don't mind at all thats right up John's alley anyway,in fact you could have made a deal for it before you got it and saved me some shipping,coulda just shipped it to him lol kinda of thought you'd offer it to him anyway


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well Like you said Ron, ONLY someone like John Could build this thing really,..It Was Way to tuff for me my friend,...lol....NO DOUBT, but DON'T EVEN THINK I don't appreciate it Ron,..because I do,...But like we both just said, 
IT'S JOHN all the way here my friend,.That's if HE EVEN WONTS THE TNING...lol...lol...

lets Hope So, I hate to see it Sold for A monetary value only, It needs to go to A REAL BUILDER....




*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys...... LOL! I don't know if I can reply properely right at......LOL! the moment....... I _*can't*_ stop laughing at Ian's planet wide offer, _including my anus_.......LOL!........ 

I'll have to get back to ya'll later....... maybe spend some time with the Deuce...... get back to earth a bit....... 

Oh man, I _gotta_ go....... LOL! 

Ian....... thanks Dude....... LOL! Think Big T...........LOL LOL LOL! I _really _goota go now...


----------



## s.moe

John........Got to agree with the rest of the Guy's on this one........That Duesenburg is callin' your name there, My Friend.................................................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Ok guys.... think I can type without laughing now.... _"he's a lumberjack, and he's OK!" _ LOL! I'll deal with _you_ later Dude.....

Thanks everyone for all the kind words. Nice to be with other great model builders here. 

Yeah Scott, hope I find just the right blue, and got a cool idea for the decals too. Only thing else I'll say is that the grille housing may be orange..... 

Dom, thanks..... I think it would be so cool to be a professional model builder-- to make the prototype model for a kit, etc--- but then it would be a freakin' *job!* and I retired 5 years ago-- never to work again! (I hope)

About the zoomies Mo-- yeah, I doubt most people building this just OOB would make that change. Part of my enjoyment of the hobby is doing research, and it's so cool to learn about a real vehicle from putting together an accurate model. 

LOL, yeah Moe, the one-legged jump suit... LOL! After I read that I thought how cool it would be if he and this Deuce were in a "TOY STORY" movie-- he would be hopping around all over the place.... LOL!

Ok, Ian, Ron....... thanks for the offer and pics of the Duesy-- looks awesome! I forgot about those cool stick-on whitewalls  I got this NIB 'Big T' (bags opened, but everything's there) about 4 years ago. It's a 2005 release. I always wanted the 'Big T', and I finally got one...... _but_....... I seriously doubt I'll ever build it-- just too big. Everytime I go to the LHS, I think about getting the 1/8 "Exterminator" kit too....:freak: Thanks for your compliment, saying I'm a REAL BUILDER. Think that made me think the same about this here 'Big T'-- it should go to someone who's gonna build it. If you want to swap the Deusy for the Big T-- let me know (and stay away from my anus)


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know John, I have *SO MANY KITS NOW MY FRIEND*, I really don't need more my self, I Doubt I will ever build the *Big "T" *kit as well, even know its a really nice kit,.._NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT FACT_.

But I tell you what I'm going to do here instead my friend, I won't you to Build Both The Big "T" and The Deusy here my self, so Drop me a quick* (I'M)* with your shipping address and I will send this Deusy Off to you *ASAP.*

Because Like I said, I'm not out to make anything thing here my friend, I mean if it where Real World Business,* I WOULD RUN YOU THOUGHT THE MILL*,......lol...lol....But it' *NOT*,....And like I just said, I like to just collect is all, ......and I was really kind of fool 'en on what I wonted for the thing, _AND I COLLECT EVERYTHING_, I can tell you,....lol.....lol..... *(I HAVE WAY TO MUCH NOW)* so, I know the World has been KIND OF GOOD TO ME SO FAR HERE, ...lol..
*EXCEPT* for the Kind of Women it has tossed at me so far that is,..lol..lol...lol... 
*"BUT THATS A DEFERENT STORY",...*So, I should reciprocate a bit as well with you now despite that fact,...Kind of a Paying Back the Gods Kind of thing, *"YOU KNOW"*..lol...lol.


So,* "YOU CAN HAVE THIS THING JOHN*" just call it a Gift from me and Ron...Unless Ron wont's anything out of it, I don't wont Anything for it my self and will be_ HAPPY TO SHIP IT AS WELL_,.....But if Ron wont's that *"T", *send it to him....He has Earned it_ MANY TIMES_..

*P,S, * Your Anus is A safe as it *EVER WAS *Out here as well,..lol...lol..









*Ian "Crazy " Anderson*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, I found you a kit for the tow car for your Salt Flat Shoebox. I will send you a PM about it. 

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

lol Ian I already got what I wanted,funny though it went from OH to Or now back to Pa thats well travelled for a kit,already have a big T that I'll probably never get to esp with my track record the past decade 0 kits completed lol but maybe 1/8 th would be up my alley with the vision not as sharp as it used to be,enjoy it John


----------



## scottnkat

Schwinnster said:


> ... If you want to swap the Deusy for the Big T-- let me know (and stay away from my anus)


Oh, geez! I just spewed root beer all over my screen!!! Remind me never to read these posts while eating or drinking!!!


----------



## s.moe

ROTFL ......at,, Scott.......Dirty mind's, Think alike.......Busted out, too... When I first read that line.......

MOE.


Hide the Women and Children...


----------



## Schwinnster

scottnkat said:


> Oh, geez! I just spewed root beer all over my screen!!! Remind me never to read these posts while eating or drinking!!!


LOL! Consider yourself _'reminded'_ Scott! _Also_...... don't park your Ferrari on a lamp...... _and_ make sure the wheels don't roll........ and, _always_ keep your models out of reach of large dogs!  LOL!

 In all my 59 years, I've _never_ met a better bunch of guys! *You're all A#1 in my book* :thumbsup:



> "YOU CAN HAVE THIS THING JOHN" just call it a Gift from me and Ron...


 I don't know what to say Ian, other than THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! Just having you guys as friends is so cool....... and then ya gotta go and make me cry........ LOL! I'll send ya my addy here in a bit Bro, and.....








You got one of these? 1/25 Fitty7 Chevy tow from SpecCast. Got it a couple years ago thru The Collector's Guild, diecast catalog. Thought it might look good on your bench-- pushing/towing some of your builds around. Unless you protest vehemntly, I'll be sending it your way once I get your addy.....

Thanks to you Ron as well. I'm looking forward to building that Deusy. Really going to bring back memories. I'd really like to build that Big T, _but I can't find it now_......... Mo, you seen that Big T anywhere???  If I do get the craving for a 1/8, I have a Big Deuce in pieces here-- maybe make a big salt flats racer out of it......

Once again guys........ Ian, Pete, Mo, Ron, Moe, Dom, Mike, Charley, Scott, and anyone else I may have forgot-- Thanks for being here-- I _truly_ appreciate each and every one of yinz


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Mo, you seen that Big T anywhere???


Dang it, did I leave mud from my Cowboy Boots when I sneaked in ? :devil:


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Dang it, did I leave mud from my Cowboy Boots when I sneaked in ? :devil:


*Oh!* I was wondering where those muddy boot prints came from-- _my CB's_ are still clean..... LOL! _Read yer mail Bro _


----------



## Schwinnster

*Think I might need professional help....*

After spending most of the day yesterday working on this here Deuce, the kit that I told myself--_and a lot of other guys_ -- that I was going to build just 'out of the box'...... but after spending close to 3 hours bashing a radiator from a '34 into the rad shell.....








.... and making a rad cap for it, (from a carb out of the parts box), _then_.....








...  I wound up cutting the grille completely out of the rad shell. _All I wanted to do_ was to make a definite line around the grille to make painting it a little eaiser..... Just seems I keep getting further and further away from painting it anytime soon.... LOL! This _will_ make the painting a lot easier tho....

I just _gotta_ take a page from Moe's Deuce build here, and ask if anybody can see the *'mistake'* here that I'm going to have to 'fix'-- one way or another. *I* didn't see it myself until _after_ I edited the pics..... *LOL!* Just more _'work'_ for me....... sigh......._ but I love it!_


----------



## cruz

Great job on the deuce, the little details certainly make a big difference!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The shocks are mounted to the radiator surround.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *Oh!* I was wondering where those muddy boot prints came from-- _my CB's_ are still clean..... LOL! _Read yer mail Bro _


I did, I DID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Schwinnster

> just gotta take a page from Moe's Deuce build here, and ask if anybody can see the 'mistake' here that I'm going to have to 'fix'--


Mo says, "The shocks are mounted to the radiator surround." 
John says, "Yeah.... _so?_ What's wrong with that???" 

*LOL!* Keep lookin' Bro 

I gotta go read _my_ mail now


----------



## 71 Charger 500

How about the front axle and buggy spring, looks like half of them are missing.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> How about the front axle and buggy spring, looks like half of them are missing.


*BINGO!* You are _correct_ Sir! 

*LOL!* If I hadn't removed the grille, we'd never have seen that. 

Watch for your prize to arrive within a week! :thumbsup:
LOL!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *BINGO!* You are _correct_ Sir!
> 
> *LOL!* If I hadn't removed the grille, we'd never have seen that.
> 
> Watch for your prize to arrive within a week! :thumbsup:
> LOL!


COOL!!!!!!!!! I won the crocheted sheet pot !!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## s.moe

John.....I don't see no Mistake on your Deuce front Grill shell there.........
Didn't you know......That's the new style,,,, Grill Shell / Axel - spring, Uni-body front end.....

Thought about doing that to mine,,, But it Already had the four link....Sooo........

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> That's the new style,,,, Grill Shell / Axel - spring, Uni-body front end.....


LOL! Yeah Moe....... can you say *"Macpherson Strut"* ..... stupid idea IMHO...._might as well_ bolt the shocks to the rad shroud... LOL!

If I keep cutting this Deuce up, who knows _what_ we'll find  Some lady who used to be a friend always told me _"You just like making things difficult!"_........  Like I said-- she _used to be _a friend..... LOL! but she _might_ be right 

Since I cut the grille out of the surround, I wasn't satisfied with all the space between it and the surround........ thought about making a new insert out of styrene and painting it aluminum.......








but then, as I was finishing my Old Milwaukee-- *in the aluminum can*-- I figured I'd use some of that _real_ aluminum. While wondering about drilling those air holes, I decided to try making some louvres.....








While they didn't come out too awful badly, I'm not 100% satisfied with them. Thinking of making a better 'punch' to punch them out with, and some kind of jig to get them more uniform.








Good news is that I realized I can go ahead and start painting some parts, work on the body, etc, and take my time conjuring up a louvre making tool. I thought about putting louvres in the trunk lid, but maybe on some other build. I wanna get _this one_ done!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Okay, I wanna know how you did those louvers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster said:


> LOL! Yeah Moe....... can you say *"Macpherson Strut"* ..... stupid idea IMHO...._might as well_ bolt the shocks to the rad shroud... LOL!
> I decided to try making some louvres.....
> 
> LOL......John,, Have you ever tried to change Macpherson Strut's......:drunk:
> 
> I've only done it once......Used a "Loaner Tool", from the part's store,,,To take the spring's off the strut's......It's got two "J Bolt's", That clamp on either side of the spring and as you tighten down on the nut's it compresses the spring........Had the spring compressed all the way down,, And was getting ready to remove the strut....When the "J" part of the hook on one side, snaped OFF...:woohoo:.......Well, Let's just say....I sure was glad I didn't have my head right over the top of the spring............IT was like a Grenade going off.....:freak:..
> NEVER TRYED TO CHANGE THEM AGAIN...........
> 
> Love the Louver's....Would love to figure out how to do them on Plastic.....
> 
> 
> MOE.


----------



## s.moe

John......If you haven't seen it already,,,,, Jump over to my Garage and look at post # 227....

 MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You have MAIL *(SW)* ..Tracking info incolsed.......





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Ian-- read and replied :thumbsup:

I'd like to come up with a way to make the louvres in plastic too...... gonna try and work up some kind of jig/punch to do them in the pop/beer can aluminum first. I imagine plastic would have to be warmed up, and if I punch thru the plastic being warmed up on a light bulb-- probably break the bulb..... Hey! maybe one of those 'rough service' bulbs! Yeah, that might work! LOL!
Soon as I come up with something, yinzes will be the first to know :thumbsup:

Not sure, but think the '65 Fairlane wagon my Dad had, had the McFurguson Struts. He was driving me to the Amoco station where I worked one morning and dropped the right front wheel in a pothole that must've been a good foot deep! The coil spring compressed and got caught on something-- the right front was then scraping the blacktop. I dropped him off at his work, and me and my boss put the wagon up on the single post lift, so the wheels/suspension could hang down. The two of us put a big pinch bar in there and knocked that compressed coil back into place-- almost knocked the car off the lift when it popped!


----------



## s.moe

John....I just got back in town, less than an hour ago, Checkin' in on everyone's progress.......Hope you had a great Holiday, as well......
looking forward to more pic's of work on the Deuce,, But if none....Totally understandable....:lol: Too much Feasting, Happening.....Show'em when you get'em.....

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Moe :wave: Glad you're back safe, sound, and _stuffed!_ *LOL!* Like everyone else, I've been really busy too, _and_ sick -- good old sinus. Funny thing is, seems the best *'medicine'* for my sinus headaches is sitting at the bench working on this Deuce..... 








*No, that aint me!* Driver's just waiting for me to get his arms de-flashed... *LOL!*








*There ya go Bud!* Thanks for holding my knife for me. 

Started working on the body......... and _boy howdy_, do I wish I'd done as I said I was gonna do-- just build this thing like I was 11 years old........








I just _can't_ leave old *'Bubble Butt'* like this.....








I filled in the _'too big'_ holes for the windshield frame. Looks like that maroon _'plastic'_ might actually be freeze dried strawberry??? *LOL!*








Had to add some reinforcement as *'Bubble Butt'* started coming apart at the seams..... Nothing this old 'kid' can't handle tho....... *LOL!*

Latest WIPs...
http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/page4.html


----------



## s.moe

LOL @ You John......Yeah,, Nothing like some glue and paint thiner Fumes, To Open up them ol' Sinus's.......

LOL @ Me.......I like an ol' Gal with a Big ol' Bubble Butt........:woohoo:


 ...MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Got the Die-cast Tow Truck in the mail today John, Did you ever get the Dusenberg from *UPS* ?,....... *BETTER HAVE BY NOW*,..
But the truck is nice shape on this end by the way, THINKS FOR THE EFFORT,..Nice packing job by the way...
Let me know on the Dusey as well............I still have the tracking number if not,....



And be careful on the Glue my Friend, If they catch you action goofy, They will out law it on us *AGAIN,..*lol....lol.....
You then will be like those poor kid on the streets of Russia, Huffing That Glue and Some Paint Fumes......lol..lol...lol...Its true !!! 
*I HAVE SEEN THEM Doing that*...






*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

No Deusey today yet Ian, but the brown trucks have shown up after dark here before...... Glad the tow got there safely...... now maybe you can clean up your bench some with it..... LOL!

_"if *they* catch you/me/us acting goofy......"_ :drunk: *LOL!* Methinks if *they* had been reading along here for any length of time, *they* would've outlawed more than just glue by now....... *LOL! *


----------



## harristotle

Looking good so far! 

And, haven't said it yet so welcome back Moe :wave:


----------



## Rondo

Geez, that is some crazy plastic. In all my glue bombin' days I've never seen the like. Better test your paint carefully before laying it on. Or at least make sure a video camera is rolling when you hit it with hot lacquer.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Schwinnster said:


> No Deusey today yet Ian, but the brown trucks have shown up after dark here before...... Glad the tow got there safely...... now maybe you can clean up your bench some with it..... LOL!
> 
> _"if *they* catch you/me/us acting goofy......"_ :drunk: *LOL!* Methinks if *they* had been reading along here for any length of time, *they* would've outlawed more than just glue by now....... *LOL! *




*
[email protected]*,_ YOU GOT THAT RIGHT_ my freind,..lol...lol..





*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

..*[email protected]* as well....lol




*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Rondo said:


> Geez, that is some crazy plastic. In all my glue bombin' days I've never seen the like. Better test your paint carefully before laying it on. Or at least make sure a video camera is rolling when you hit it with hot lacquer.


Yeah, thanks Rondo. Think I already got a heads up about painting on it... over at S. Moe's garage, Mo was telling Moe about painting his red promo, a cool 59 Buick I think, saying how the red could possibly bleed thru if ya didn't seal it first with Future or silver paint. Hoping to get the engine painted tomorrow-- already shot it with Duplicolor Chrome, so..... still lots of bodywork to do before paint tho.


----------



## 440 dakota

paint over Future ???? since thats a type of wax how is painting over it possible ?


----------



## Pete McKay

Future is an acrylic sealer, haven't used it like that but it could work. Let us know.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hmmm....... thanks for that info Pete. I got a rattlecan of matte clear acrylic sealer that I use on watercolor artwork paintings. I'm planning on painting this Deuce a kind of metallic silver/blue color, and wouldn't want that funky red bleeding thru. Maybe I'll try squirting some other body with this clear sealer then shoot it with the silver/blue...... when I get it. See what happens before I try it on the Deuce. Still got a good bit of work on the body before it gets squirts tho.

Just spent a very enjoyable couple hours painting the flattie for the Deuce tho......








_Something_ like being a kid again..... 









 Didn't come out _too_ badly. I wanted to paint it so it looks like a fairly stock Merc flattie that the dude got out of a wrecked 49-50something Merc and put in his hot rod. Planning on yellow wires and orange plug boots, then going to 'dirty' it up a bit.

Whole time I was painting it-- trying to _not_ get paint where I didn't want it-- I couldn't help but think, _"I should have painted these things seperately!" _ LOL! Oh well, that's how I did it as a kid, and I'm having fun, so that's all that matters.


----------



## s.moe

John.....Hey guy.. OL' Merc Flathead's looking great,, like the paint and the color choice's for the wireing your planing to use....:thumbsup:......And a Silver/Blue colored Deuce,, That'll look great as well......I'll be looking forward to the Pic's, When you get the body slick enough for paint.....

Say, Those sure are some sharp looking spectical's your wearing in the pic.......
The way my eyesight is getting, I'll be needing some of them pretty soon as well......Small stuff is really a challenge for me now as it is......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> paint over Future ???? since thats a type of wax how is painting over it possible ?


Like Pete said, Future is an acrylic so it dries pretty quickly too. You can even apply it with a wide brush and it will dry virtually streak free as well. The guys over on a NASCAR forum that I lurk at use it all the time. Those NASCAR models were infamous for being molded in different bright colors, red, orange, yellow, all sorts of nasty stuff.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Here ya go Moe: http://www.micromark.com/Lights-and-Magnifiers.html
Lots of great stuff there at MicroMark. I pretty much reach for my OptiVisor as my butt is sitting down to the bench. Really helps. 

Thanks for the additional info about using the Future Mo. Might just try that-- put it on with a wide brush. I really should have built the dang thing like I said I was gonna in the first place-- like when I was a kid, and I didn't know, or care, about the color of the plastic bleeding thru....... just glue bomb it, then glob paint all over it..... *LOL!*


----------



## DOM-19

Schwinnster, is it "john" what make camera you using, pete just got a new cannon / i have a old kodak need to know best one to buy for what we do ,will florencent lighting & sunlight interefere, need model # make -pete how is that cannon working ???===dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Or not even paint it all. And then squeeze glue all over and set it on fire and watch it burn while doing your best Jimi Hendrix impression!


----------



## Schwinnster

DOM-19 said:


> Schwinnster, is it "john" what make camera you using, pete just got a new cannon / i have a old kodak need to know best one to buy for what we do ,will florencent lighting & sunlight interefere, need model # make -pete how is that cannon working ???===dom


Yeah Dom, I'm John........ (I think) LOL! 

Sounds like Pete's Sweetie gave him a killer camera-- one of those Canon Rebels. I've heard they're _real_ good. 

I use a little *Canon 'PowerShot A580'* Dom. I got it at a STAPLES store about 4 years ago for around $125. I like it because I can put it on *manual*-- to adjust some things before I take the picture. There are some great little cameras out there now, but *a good little tripod and good lighting can be just as important as the camera.* I _always_ have my little Canon on the tripod, and use the timer, so I don't move the camera when the shot is taken. I have a flourescent light over the bench, with 2 of those newfangled 'curly cue' CFL (compact flourescent light) bulbs in those reflector hoods. The bulb in the upper reflector hood is one of the *'Daylight'* bulbs, which is supposed to simulate sunlight somewhat . While not perfect, they are better than regular bulbs..... 

One thing you might try Dom...... if you see someone's pictures here that you really like, try saving the pic to a folder, then *right click *on the picture, click on *'Properties'* and you should be able to see what kind of camera was used to take the pic. 

Got any more questions don't be afraid to ask-- that's why we're here. Just might take me awhile to get back to you tho....... I just might be watching my Deuce burn up........ *LOL!* Thanks Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s john you been a great help, & keep up with the great "builds" ==i just shake my head when i see your work --dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

71 Charger 500 said:


> Or not even paint it all. And then squeeze glue all over and set it on fire and watch it burn while doing your best Jimi Hendrix impression!





Yeah, but you didn't waste a nice fender Statacaster in that fire, But If I remember right He Bashed it a few times *BEFORE THAT* on the stage,.....
What a waste,..lol..lol...But it made for some good video...*THATS FOR SURE*..Classic.._*Montaray Pop Festival*_ wasn't it ?,... 1969 or 70 ..?







*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yes Ian, Jimi both smashed and burned his Strat at the Monterey Pop Festival in '68. He would go on to smash other Strats as well but usually did not set them on fire. After he smashed them, he would toss the pieces out into the crowd. Such a waste of a great guitar. Jimi has been voted the best rock guitartist ever, I personally think there are several that are better but then thats just my opinion.


----------



## Ian Anderson

well *YOUR RIGHT*, there where others,* A LOT BETER*,..you know you words are ture,..And you know better as well, That tells me a lot about you my friend, Your no fool, Thats for sure...





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Hey....Ian,,,MO.......If'n John was to light that Purple Deuce up......Do you think that it would be like the Title lyric's to Jimi's song,....."PURPLE HAZE"......:woohoo:..:roll:......

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

"All through my brain", ...."Excuse me why I kiss the sky",....

You might have to lite something else up do get the smoke to be that color my friend,....Last I checked, tire smoke was white,...lol....lol.

I did se something about a week or so back on the TV there, about using deferent materials in the ties making prosses, to Purdue's deferent color smoke on the burn out,..Man that was cool to see,...






*Ian *


----------



## s.moe

Yeah....IAN,,,,But the deuce's Strene is Purple, And if you were to set it on fire.......OHhhh....Never mind.......

MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

71 Charger 500 said:


> I personally think there are several that are better but then thats just my opinion.


completly agree


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> hey....ian,,,mo.......if'n john was to light that purple deuce up......do you think that it would be like the title lyric's to jimi's song,....."purple haze"......:woohoo:..:roll:......
> 
> Moe.


rotfllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllmbo !


----------



## Schwinnster

Back in them days, I was probably just goin' *"Oh WOW Man!"* too much to try and pick one great guitarist over any other. Heck, even thought little Petey Frankton  _'talking'_ with/thru his stick was cool..... LOL! 

*Moe, Moe, Moe.... LOL!* You just *had* to bring up "PURPLE HAZE"! LOL! You guys remember the *'Columbia Record of the month club'*? Some bad kids, who didn't like a teacher, would send teacher's name to the *'record of the month club'* and then they had the hassle of dealing with having to buy records, etc. LOL! Well, my brother Dan, got us our first 'stereo' thru the club-- black and orange plastic with maybe 3" 'speakers'-- no woof woofs or tweeties back then. 

Anyhow, his first LP was Jimi's with "PURPLE HAZE" on it. We were being forced to go to church and Sunday School by Mom & Dad, and we weren't at all happy about it, sooooooo we were bad  always causing some kind of trouble. It was a little country church that was just a basement type building. It had a loudspeaker on a telephone pole outside that they played bells and music thru. Dan noticed the preacher would reach into a closet door, just before walking up front-- _and the bells quit playing_. After service, Dan looked in the closet, and saw *a record player!* *LOL!* Next Sunday, we got at least 30 seconds of "PURPLE HAZE" playing over the loudspeaker..... duh _duh_-- duh _duh_-- *LOL!* 

Weirdest thing was--- they was _good_ church peoples-- nobody said a word, or did anything to us. Almost worse that way....

"....Excuse me while I kiss this guy..." LOL!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Great story John,.....Cant top that one,.....Hats off to him as well for the effort of taking the chance, IT PAYED OFF...lol...I LOVE IT...



*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> "....Excuse me while I kiss this guy..." LOL!


I wonder how many picked up on that?


----------



## 440 dakota

great story John "Record of the month club" lolol havn't thought about that one for many many years, little country church I can pitcure the whole scene Lol did they even return the record ???


----------



## s.moe

John....I remember the"Record of the Month Club".....I wanted to join,,But mom wouldn't let me do it.....Said it was too good to be true....This was about the time Me and my friend's were just really getting into Rockin' Roll Music and rythem and blue's......

My first 33 LP Album's that I bought,(Grandmother gave me money for B-Day) Was the '71 Led Zeppelin Album,,The one with the burning Hindenburg on the Cover...And the '73 Rolling Stone's album,,Goat's Head Soup.......Parent's Hated them Both.....LoL...Played them so much Till, They went to Radio Shack and bought me a Set of Headphones.....Just so they wouldn't have to hear them......

MOE.


The Stone's album had only been Released for about a week at that time.......
Was the first one in the neighborhood to have it........


----------



## Ian Anderson

That would have been the *Led Zeppelin II *LP my friend,.. * "-) *





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Correct Mr. Anderson.......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> Great story John,.....Cant top that one,.....


 *LOL! *I don't know about that Ian....... LOL! As _you_ know Bro, truth is stranger than fiction..... I think that's what they say.....

Yeah Mo, about Jimi _'kissing this guy'_....... I had a book once, about what a lot of people _thought_ some of the song lyrics were. I remember the first time I heard the song-- _help me out here Ian?_ -- about *"She's my Venus....."* only I wasn't hearing _'Venus'_..... LOL! The book had a lot of stuff like that. 

And yeah Moe, the above is probably why our parents got us the headphones, because they didn't want to hear those kinda lyrics...... LOL! I remember listening to a lot of *DOORS* in a dark room thru my headphones..... _"Oh WOW man!..."_:drunk: LOL! Quite a _different_ Jim there, Mr Morrison.......

I can still remember when *'it'* all started. A _'classical'_ music station outa Pittsburgh started playing nothing but* "Beatles & Stones"* with *"Brother Love"* as DJ, _then_ they got into the _goooooood _stuff-- all the long versions...... _INNA GADDA DA VIDA_.......  I had a nice little AM/FM radio that I added speakers out of walkie talkies to it, so I had 'surround sound'. Used to be able to listen to "Then came Bronson" TV show on it too. In the dark, with the headphones on....... Ah, the good old days 

Yeah Ron, Dan got his record back. Think the people at the little church were a little scared of us. We both got straightened out eventually tho...  Oh yeah-- how goes the deer hunting?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> INNA GADDA DA VIDA


OH YEAH MAN! Iron Butterfly! The song that made me take up the drums!


----------



## 440 dakota

Schwinnster said:


> *
> 
> Yeah Ron, Dan got his record back. Think the people at the little church were a little scared of us. We both got straightened out eventually tho...  Oh yeah-- how goes the deer hunting?*


*



Lol figured they would have keep the record just to set an example 

deer season has been really weird this year the weather has been,warm,windy,rainy,cold,snow, thats in 48 hour time span then it starts over again, most of the rut activity must have occured at night with the full moon phases so my last time out was 2 weeks ago and only saw 1 doe feeding in the corn,came home sick with some kind of cold respitory infection been hacking,coughing and feeling like hell 2 weeks now 

so do you have any good receipes for tag stew might need one,still have ML and extra gun weekend and bow goes till Feb 5 or 6th but i'm kinda running out of steam and desire at this point so who knows*


----------



## CJTORINO

71 Charger 500 said:


> Jimi has been voted the best rock guitartist ever, I personally think there are several that are better but then thats just my opinion.


I agree. a great guitarist, but not the very best.
personally, I'm a Tommy Bolin fan.
but there are certainly some outstanding guitar gods out there.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

My personal favorite guitarist is more of a blues guy than rock but the man rocked too, that would be Stevie Ray Vaughn. I can listen too and watch that man for hours, no problem!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nice choice there Mo,.....HE'S DEAD NOW YOU KNOW ? ....lol.....lol...But he was a good one, that's for sure..

My favorite is a dead guy as well man,..lol...It was The Infamous, *Mr Gary Moore*,..."MAN",...that dude kicks some serious, *Gluteous Maximas*..lol...lol..

About the wildest that they come as well,.........And for the second choice here, I will go with *Mr Frank Marino*,.....Ex guitarist for the band *Mahogany Rush*, 
but he is a Stand Alone musistion now,..*AND HES STILL ALIVE,..*so is* Robin Trower*..And *Pat Travers*,...My *3ed *anf* 4th* choices....lol..lol..




*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Hendrix was obviously gifted but as a matter of personal taste, his music and style didn't do anything for me. I'd rate Jimmy Page, Clapton....really a lot of players higher. Ron Block is a great bluegrass guitar/banjo player. David Gilmour is probably my favorite with the right song. He can truly make it talk. And Frampton definately. Hendrix has always seemed overated to me, but it could be I just don't get it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rondo said:


> Hendrix was obviously gifted but as a matter of personal taste, his music and style didn't do anything for me. I'd rate Jimmy Page, Clapton....really a lot of players higher. Ron Block is a great bluegrass guitar/banjo player. David Gilmour is probably my favorite with the right song. He can truly make it talk. And Frampton definately. Hendrix has always seemed overated to me, but it could be I just don't get it.


I never got it either but then, I never got into that drug thing either so maybe I was just a square cog trying to fit a round world.

Page, Clapton, Knofler, all better than Hendrix in my book.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Schwinnster said:


> *LOL! *I don't know about that Ian....... LOL! As _you_ know Bro, truth is stranger than fiction..... I think that's what they say.....
> 
> Yeah Mo, about Jimi _'kissing this guy'_....... I had a book once, about what a lot of people _thought_ some of the song lyrics were. I remember the first time I heard the song-- _help me out here Ian?_?




I'm not touching that one John,.... *"BUTT"* you make a good point in similarity there anyway my friend,..lol..lol...lol..

And just to make you feel better here, _I'M NOT SURE ABOUT ME EITHER_,..lol...lol.. Now that makes _ALL OF USE_ ,....






*Ian *


----------



## Ian Anderson

CJTORINO said:


> I agree. a great guitarist, but not the very best.
> personally, I'm a Tommy Bolin fan.
> but there are certainly some outstanding guitar gods out there.



Who did he play for *CJ*, I know i could go look that up on google and all, _BUT I SHOULD KNOW THIS ONE AS WELL_,......????





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

71 Charger 500 said:


> My personal favorite guitarist is more of a blues guy than rock but the man rocked too, that would be Stevie Ray Vaughn. I can listen too and watch that man for hours, no problem!


yup same here he was an incredible player that was taken way to soon,i'm pretty sure I have every thing ever released of his and his brothers and as far as dvds just need to find the Austin City Limits shows 

others for me would be Randy Rhoads would have been great to see him progress throught the years,Gary Hoey,Gary Moore(thanks to Ian a few months ago)KWS is getting very good as well,Slash's early stuff,Jon Schaffer when I'm feeling some metal,one to watch is Davey Knowes up and comming,then theres the old blues guys,Buddy Guy,Luther Allison and on and on just to many great ones


----------



## CJTORINO

*come on brother? you dont know about Tommy Bolin?????:drunk:*

*When Joe Walsh left "The James Gang", *
*Tommy Bolin replaced him.*

*When Richie Blackmore left "Deep Purple",*
*Tommy Bolin replaced him.*

*Tommy played in numerous bands,*
*Zephyr, Rainbow, James Gang, Deep Purple,*

*he even cut a couple of albums.*

*"Teaser" & "Private Eyes".*

*Hit youtube and listen to *

*Post Toastee....................................*
*Tommy Bolin rocked!*

*Tommy Bolin*
*1 Aug. 1951 - 4 Dec. 1976*


----------



## Schwinnster

> so do you have any good receipes for tag stew might need one,still have ML and extra gun weekend and bow goes till Feb 5 or 6th but i'm kinda running out of steam and desire at this point so who knows


Sorry to hear you're feeling like crap Ron, but with you being out there in all that different kinda weather, sounds like it aint no wonder....

There are a few recipes for tag stew out there, *but* I've also seen warnings against using any tags that have *gel pen ink *on them....... *LOL!*

Rest up Ron...... first deer I whacked, a little 8 point, I was feeling the same way .... but I went anyway, and 5 minutes after I got in my treestand, there he came!  Silent death from above


----------



## Ian Anderson

*YOU STILL DON'T FEEL GOOD* Ron ?,..whats up with that, you been sick for what like *WEEKS ON END *now, get you back side in to the Doctor mister,..
* ASAP* ...Somethings not right,..


.....And I new that name sounded familiar *CJ*,..And* "ANYONE" *that could replaces Blackmore on *ANYTHING*, had to be Heavy duty indeed..Intrusting news, Like I said, 
I should have known that one my self....Thinks for the heads up my friend, your a multi talented person, For sure..*AND YOU KNOW* you music,....... *"NICE"*








*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Well fellers, I's gotta get this old Ford fixed......








Them dudes at Monogram back there in '59 forgot to put brake drums on this here rod, so I figured I might as well.








Made them out of some cool chromies. The one in the back has already been _'machined'_, as has the maroony...... uh thing......LOL! The ones in the front have yet to be fixed up. 








Ya know, way back when I was a kid, I probably would've just let these _'slicks'_ slide....... LOL! _Aint_ gonna happen now :lol:








Sooooooo..... I just couldn't stop myself, after getting that slick mo' better looking, I just _had to _put a valve stem in the wheel. I might have *looked where I was drilling tho...... LOL!* Good luck with getting any air *in the tire*!

Oh well...... tomorrow's another day


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> *come on brother? you dont know about Tommy Bolin?????:drunk:*
> 
> *When Joe Walsh left "The James Gang", *
> *Tommy Bolin replaced him.*
> 
> *When Richie Blackmore left "Deep Purple",*
> *Tommy Bolin replaced him.*
> 
> *Tommy played in numerous bands,*
> *Zephyr, Rainbow, James Gang, Deep Purple,*
> 
> *he even cut a couple of albums.*
> 
> *"Teaser" & "Private Eyes".*
> 
> *Hit youtube and listen to *
> 
> *Post Toastee....................................*
> *Tommy Bolin rocked!*
> 
> *Tommy Bolin*
> *1 Aug. 1951 - 4 Dec. 1976*


I didn't know Tommy had played with Rainbow, the others I knew. Another life tragically lost to heroin.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Sooooooo..... I just couldn't stop myself, after getting that slick mo' better looking, I just _had to _put a valve stem in the wheel. I might have *looked where I was drilling tho...... LOL!* Good luck with getting any air *in the tire*!
> 
> Oh well...... tomorrow's another day


OMG.....that's freakin' funny now! Easy fix though dude, 'specially for a guy with your abilities! I absolutely love those brake drums you fabbed! I gotta steal that idea! Borrow, I meant borrow!


----------



## Schwinnster

*Beg, borrow, or embezzle, away Bro....... LOL!* That's what I'm here for! Lord knows *I've* _'borrowed'_ plenty of ideas from other modelers 

After doing a bit of painting some select parts, I just _had to_ do a bit of a mockup......








Kind of encouraging that the pics make it look a little better than it is on the bench......








Wasn't real happy with how the moonie discs were looking with paint on them, and _was_ planning on making some real live aluminum discs on my lathe, but....








I think I'm just gonna _'get 'r done'_....... although I've been tormented about coming up with some better way of making that louvred grille insert.... and was thinking if/when I do, I might just as well whack that bubble butt trunk lid out and replace it with a nice louvred aluminummy one.......

So, anyway, we shall see.....








Ok, mockup is done........ time to get back to work. 

Latest WIP pics: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/page6.html


----------



## DOM-19

John, you are a master machinist & a great model builder??? Dom


----------



## Vegar

This is awesome, cant wait to see it finished:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

*Thanks Vegar, Dom*, _and all you guitarist dudes_..... *LOL! * I'm just having a grand old time with this little Deuce, _and_ sharing it with you all here.


----------



## CJTORINO

this little deuce is so cool.
takes me back years and years ago.
I think I built that kit over forty years ago.
however, it didnt turn out near as nice as this little gem.


----------



## Ian Anderson

theres a message over on My lazy Barn Door Inn Thread John, where the heck are you tonight anyway....lol..lol





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

John the Deuce is really starting to take shape,, Ol' buddy.....You might just get'er on the road before X-Mas....lol....Please do me a favor if you would,,,,,,Fix that Darn...Uni-body Frontend,,Allready.......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> ...think I built that kit over forty years ago.


Thanks Charley. I'm 59 now, so it's probably 50 years ago I wanted one of these in the worst way. Don't know why I couldn't have gotten one tho... It is turning out a lot 'nicer' than I planned-- I originally planned on building it strictly out of the box, as if I was 9 years old, but...... I just couldn't accept some things about it, so....... 



> where the heck are you tonight anyway....


  wouldn't you like to know....... LOL! _Real_ busy last couple days. But _did_ get a fantastic massage yesterday! :woohoo:



> the Deuce is really starting to take shape...


 Yep Moe, just _might_ get 'r done before Christmas-- kinda want to get a little secret project done before Christmas as well, so..... like I said, been real busy, working on the house, etc, but hoping to take the day off tomorrow and get some major body work on ol' Bubble Butt done-- maybe even get some Future and primer on it. Think I'm pretty much done _'fixing'_ this thing tho ....... we're just going to have to live with the _'uni-body'_ front end-- hope that rad shell holds up....* LOL!*


----------



## Ian Anderson

*What *!, No happy ending John ?,...lol, ....I afraid I would have to get my money back on that one *IF NOT,..*lol...lol




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, just wondering, could you do a set of friction shocks on the front end maybe? I'm not sure what the cars back then would have had. Maybe, cut the shocks loose from the rad shell and make a hoop that would follow the lines of the rad shell and hood to attatch the shocks to. You would of course, have to move the radiator forward a scoach and add a bit of flat stock to the front of any hood you wanted to use but that would be a piece of cake for you. I'm just thinking out loud as to what could be done to rectify that shock to the rad shell problem.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I just went back and looked at the model again, John. What about cutting those shocks off of the top of the front axle and mounting them to the back of it with a pin mount and then making a mount on top of the frame rail or maybe ditching those shocks for something shorter out of the parts box?


----------



## Schwinnster

> ...just thinking out loud as to what could be done to rectify that shock to the rad shell problem.


Thanks Mo...... I'm thinking probably the knee-action/friction 'shocks' were what was on this here thuttytwo when this dude.....








hot rodded it up....... *LOL!* And I do like _that _idea-- of a kind of lo-buck hot rod, with more money spent on paint than suspension, etc. 

I know I got frames for a '34 and a '39/40 in the stash, and seem to remember them having the knee-action shockers molded on them. I'll have to see if it might be a kind of simple _'fix'_, and if so, I just might go with that. Otherwise, I'll just leave it as is. 

Right now, I *do* just want to kind of finish it, keeping a bit of the _'toy'_ look, or the _'vintage' model_ look, if you will. The only other thing I plan on _'fixing'_ is the rollbar. According to the instructions, *it gets glued to the top of the seat......... LOL! * I know I just said I'm planning on keeping a bit of the toy look, but ....... 

I'll talk to the driver-- see what *he* says.......*LOL!* He does seem a bit anxious to 'drive' it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm thinkin he looks a little hunkered down, maybe skeered of that roll bar!:lol:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Schwinnster said:


> I'll talk to the driver-- see what *he* says.......*LOL!* He does seem a bit anxious to 'drive' it.



I talked to him a little earlier John, He seems A little Stiff to me for sure,..He just kind of dummied up when I asked him anything..
As well as has a Very Plastic facade to him, I'm thing you wont get much out of this guy the normal ways john, unless you turn up the heat up on him some more, 
You know, melt him down some, tell he Crack under the heart !....He will be puddly in your hands then, For Sure..Just a Chip Of the Old Block I guess...
I mean, This Guy Seems kind of Fake to me really* SW*..





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

LOL Ian


----------



## s.moe

John...Your driver look's like he's, Yanking the wheel to the right......Maybe he's hunching down in the seat and turning the wheel, 'cause he's loosing traction and headed for the guardrail.....:lol:.........I could ding her up alittle if'n ya want,, What'da you say ?? My friend...
I got a brand new 10 pack of lighter's......Should have enough fluid in them to do the job......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Well guys, I think I've just about had it with that so called _'driver'_. Just can't seem to get thru to him....... *LOL!* Maybe I'll just send him to you Moe, and you can do with him (_and those lighters_) as you please! :lol:

Well, I've been busy getting old BUBBLE BUTT in shape so I can get some Future on it, and start primer and painting. Funniest thing, if this build takes a real bad turn tho.....








.... I can always take up spring gobbler hunting again, using the body and this here big old Xacto for a fine yelper........ LOL! Wish I could do audio on here-- scraping on BUBBLE BUTT sounded like some _real_ good yelps! 









Decided to put some headlights back on, and raided the lights out of the Lindy 32 pickup 'kit' (still can't believe I spent $18 for _that_). Anyhow, getting the body together, finally decided to go with a windshield and tried to make the kit windshield frame fit better, but finally just glue-bombed it on...









Got that lazy bum 'driver' to give up the bench seat long enough so I could heat up the top of the seat back and roll it under so there'd be room for a proper roll bar between the seat and body..... soon as I set the seat back down though--- he had to park his lazy butt 









See what I mean? * You want him Moe?* (funny, but every time I mention your name, he _does_ seem to lose that smirk off his face..... LOL!)


----------



## Rondo

You've really improved this kit Schwinnster. Is this the recent re-issue or an older version. You don't see much purple plastic in kits these days....


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Rondo. Original plan was to build it strictly out of the box-- like I would have as a kid (some 50 years ago.....), but I just couldn't accept some things about it-- almost wish I did, and just went with the original plan, but.......

That said though, I _am_ happy with how it's coming along, but I have had thoughts of getting one of the newer re-issues and build it strictly out of the box, like a kid, and show the two of them together. I didn't know they had recently re-issued it, and when I saw it on http://www.oldmodelkits.com/index.php?manu=Monogram I just _had_ to get it! _Always_ wanted one as a kid, but never did get one. This one is a 1995 re-issue. I was hoping it would have had the kind of swirly gray/silver plastic for the 'chrome' parts, like I remember some of the early Monograms having. I'm just about ready to put some FUTURE on it so that purple doesn't bleed thru........ wish me luck


----------



## s.moe

John....I have to agree with Rondo....Your turning this into a great build.....A heck of alot better than OTB for sure.....Know that was the Org. plan,, But they change all the time right ?? .....

Good luck with the Future/Primer.......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Moe........ planning on spending some quality time with Bubble Butt today. Just been so busy the last 3 days- looking forward to relaxing at the bench  ........ _after_ I get done checking in with all my buddy's garages that is


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Thanks Moe........ planning on spending some quality time with Bubble Butt today. Just been so busy the last 3 days- looking forward to relaxing at the bench  ........ _after_ I get done checking in with all my buddy's garages that is


Shoot, we ain't doing nothing at our garages, we been waiting on you to do something with bubblebutt!


----------



## s.moe

Hey....John,,,I took a web ride over to another site, to check in on our ol' buddy.....Saw where you did as well.....Look's kind of interesting over there, Too....Mr. Ron put me in touch.....

Don't think I'll close-up shop, Here though.....Too many great guy's on here.....:thumbsup:

But will be dropping in on Him from time to time.....Maybe even Hijack his thread for Laugh's......Something with a Longgggg story........

Be looking for more on Ol' BubbleButt Duece......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> But will be dropping in on Him from time to time.....Maybe even Hijack his thread for Laugh's.....


*LOL!* I don't know Moe, good old *Mr A* probably wouldn't even know it-- he kinda hijacks his _own_ thread at times, don't he? *LOL! *Yeah, *'thinks'* again Ron, for hooking us back up  Just a little more driving between garages, but just like those flashy models, *we can handle it* :thumbsup: I mean, _somebody's_ gotta keep an eye, _or two_, on our Buddy, right? *LOL!*

I started over there years ago-- BIG place, and a lot of cool dudes, but I aint about to pack up Bubble Butt, and all my styrene I got laying all over the place here anytime soon neither. 

Ya know, if *this* clown would just take a hike......








...... don't think I would mind at all!  He had to throw a tantrum just coz I *nicely* asked him to move so I could install *his* gear shifter.....

I just left him lay there and got some more done on the rear wheels....








..... at least now I can bolt it up and air it up! Got the moonie disc squared away on the other one too, but _then_........








.... *'Mr Know-it-all'* decides he's gonna do some work himself! LOL! Good luck with _that,_ *'PlasticMan'*-- only way you're gonna get _that_ thing rolling is if you put the wheels on _yourself!_ *LOL!*


----------



## 440 dakota

Lol you guys are terrible of course we have to torment our buddy over there,but I'm staying here as well have a nice cozy feeling here small group of great guys its like going into your LHS and hanging out with buddies verses buying kits at Walmart(when they sold em)


old BB is coming along nice cept the last pic you gotta keep that guy away Lol


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota said:


> Lol you guys are terrible of course we have to torment our buddy over there,but I'm staying here as well have a nice cozy feeling here small group of great guys its like going into your LHS and hanging out with buddies verses buying kits at Walmart(when they sold em)
> 
> 
> old BB is coming along nice cept the last pic you gotta keep that guy away Lol


Amen to that.......I Second everything Ron just Typed......:lol:
Esp....Keeping the Driver Away From Ol' Bubble Butt,,,Lest Till it's Done....CRAZY Guy,,,He's got the Engine in Back assward's........

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Still plugging away..... as best as I can, with this clown always getting in the way......








I was gonna just leave that hole there, but decided to stick a mirror in it. I guess I cut the mirror off the kit windshield frame for a reason, eh? LOL! Took this mirror from the 37 Ford pickup. Just _had_ to make a mounting plate for it as well-- to cover up that hole mind you. 








Once the glue sets up on the mirror arm/mounting plate, I'll cut the 'handle' off and do the finish sanding and then paint it, maybe put some BMF on the 'mirror' part. (and to think I was just going to build this straight out of the box....LOL!)

Finally got to painting some of it....








Wanted to paint those discs, etc, aluminum, but couldn't find any rattlycan aluminum, saw this nickle paint while shopping, and kinda liked it. After spraying it, I aint real pleased with the goldish/platinummy color, but I'm gonna go with it-- thinking it'll go good with the blue (still working on that btw)

Finally got tired of that clown driver, and.......








I put him in his place....... LOL!









He aint real happy about that....... *TOO BAD!* LOL!


----------



## 440 dakota

Whoa slipped a different grill cover in there,is that another you made or a hood repurposed ?? looks good also the light buckets look great are those bulbs I see ? or did I have to many holiday cookies and am seeing things


----------



## Schwinnster

440 dakota said:


> Whoa slipped a different grill cover in there,is that another you made or a hood repurposed ?? looks good also the light buckets look great are those bulbs I see ? or did I have to many holiday cookies and am seeing things


*LOL!* You _must_ be seeing things Ron..... *LOL!* _Would_ be cool to light them up (may still _light up_ that clown driver :lol...... but no, those buckets are from the Lindy 32 pickup. The Deuce kit headlights that were attached to the rad shell, had maroon 'lenses'....... *LOL! * and I _was_ gonna run it without lights, but for some reason I figured I'd put lights on it-- flashlight drags ya know  and with those Lindy buckets I can put clear lenses on them so we can see the chromey insides. I'll have to mask them off when I get around to painting tho......

Still undecided about the grille insert. I do hope to come up with a way of making the louvred aluminum insert-- just have to sit down and make the louvre punching tool and some kind of jig to get the louvres lined up nice and even. That insert was a side hood panel off another 32. Was looking for something else and ran across it, saw it might fit the rad shell opening and just had to try it....... *LOL!* Even thought about _hinging_ it.......:drunk: It will be _'the one'_ for now, but I'm not gonna install it real permanent like, so I can replace it down the road.....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Amen to that.......I Second everything Ron just Typed......:lol:
> Esp....Keeping the Driver Away From Ol' Bubble Butt,,,Lest Till it's Done....CRAZY Guy,,,He's got the Engine in Back assward's........
> 
> MOE.


Haven't you heard? They are going for the world's speed record in reverse gear! :woohoo:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, I really dig the center renforcements and lug detail that you added to the rear wheels, that is VERY cool!


----------



## DOM-19

Hey john how are you in making :cookies: ????--dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Made a batch of pumpkin cookies last fall Dom-- couldn't find any icing so I just drizzled Future over top of 'em. *Looked great!* :thumbsup: Couldn't eat 'em tho....... *LOL!*

Thanks Mo, yeah, I just could *not *accept that big old-- _off center even_-- wheel center, so I figured I'd see what I could do to fix it.....








Basically, I just cut the center part out of a rear steelie and kept filing and sanding until it fit. Here's more of the WIP pics: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/page7.html

No pics, but latest update on the clown driver.......... after that last stunt of his....... I kinda dipped him in chocolate-- thought about just eating him and being done with it, but........:lol:


----------



## 440 dakota

LOL John you have the best little graphics


----------



## Schwinnster

*Heeeerrree's BUBBLE BUTT!*









*LOL!*








Had a good Christmas day-- most of it at the bench with Bubble Butt.....*LOL!* and got a lot done.








I try to make each model a little better than the one before, and have been working on doing a better/cleaner job of glueing things together. Weird, but since this has styrene tires I had to glue the 'wheels' and moons to 'em. 








So far, so good. I also got the kit bashed mirror slicked up. It's got some BMF on for the reflective part, and is just sitting pretty in the side of the Deuce. It's since been painted.








I _do_ like the idea that I can get two different 'looks'-- with and without the moon discs. 








I know I keep saying I'm close to paint-- but I keep finding things to do to the body....... Well, I don't think there's much else *to* do to it, so shouldn't be long-- a coat of Future to seal it, then some primer or silver, under a kinda metallic blue....

10 pages of WIP pics-- here's the last page:
http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/page10.html

Oh yeah, thanks Ron. I just try to use my art any old way-- glad you like


----------



## 71 Charger 500

_TEN_ W.I.P. pages???? DANG !

I love the moonies on this thing!

Mo


----------



## Vegar

Your photo albums are just amazing:thumbsup:

http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/page10.html


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys. Sometimes I wonder-- if I didn't take, and post, so many WIP pics......... I might actually get a model done now and then....... LOL! Can't help myself tho...... I do like sharing the stuff :hat: I know I've learned a lot from other people's WIP pics.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Keep doing the WIP pics man, they help us all learn things. We have to help preserve this hobby and WIP pics is a simple, easy and quick way to help the newer guys in the hobby to learn shortcuts and proper ways to do things to make their models easier to build and more enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## Schwinnster

Not to worry Mo! I can't imagine building a model now _*without*_ taking pics along the way, and then sharing them with my buddies, and anyone new to the hobby, hopefully encouraging them. 

So now, here's a few WIP pics of my getting old Bubble Butt ready for paint today......








I already got a coat of Future brushed on the body and front end thing here, and I wanted to mask off the chrome insides of the headlight buckets. I used a circle template to get the right size, drew that size circle on some masking tape.....








.... cut them out and carefully put them in place, then smoothed them down with a toothpick.








And there they are-- ready for the paint booth, but first.......








... following some of the cool tips I picked up here from Mo, and ThunderCat and Earl..... I soaked my rattlecan in some hot water, got my hair dryer ready, and am heating up the body and front end here, just before heading for the paint booth...


----------



## Schwinnster

*BUBBLE BUTT finally in paint!*

*LOL!* I certainly don't miss that maroony plastic. It's probably more of a pain to take pics of than anything else, but aint hardly _any_ maroon left on it now

As said, I brushed a coat of Future on it, and let it dry for a few hours, then saw that I missed a couple spots...  so I just brushed some more on. First time I ever did a car with the Future, and may have put too much on, and/or set it up under a lamp to help it dry/cure, and wound up with some faint runs in it. Wasn't sure about sanding the Future, and since I didn't think it was that bad, etc, I just went ahead to paint. The Future-ing is something I'll have to work on-- in the future 









Both Ford colors-- just got the 'Medium Blue Metallic' yesterday, and had the platinum from before. Since I found out the blue is an acrylic lacquer, I wasn't sure about using a 'regular' primer, and even thought about just shooting the blue over top of the Future, but.....








I decided to try using the platinum as a sort of 'primer' since it's an acrylic lacquer as well. Actually thought about leaving it this here color after seeing how it looked, but I had the blue in mind, and went ahead with it.








Did light coats of each color, then heated them up a bit with the hair dryer, then shot some more coats on, a little bit heavier, then heated with the hair dryer again. Let the 'gold' set up for a couple hours before shooting the blue. Pretty happy with how it turned out, but......








...had a little bit of the body molding that I sanded off come ghosting back a bit......
Oh well, like I said-- I'm happy with how it's coming, and I _do_ want to _get 'r done_...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A little tip to prevent that ghosting in the future......after you sand a body line off, go over that area lightly with liquid glue. Let it dry at least 24 hours. Go back and sand that area smooth again. It shouldn't ghost back on you.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good in blue but that platinum was looking real nice,any chance it will be done before end of the year ? 

how do you like your Tamiya holding fixture?? saw them for the first time on ebay and almost bought one but wasn't sure how well it would work


----------



## Schwinnster

> A little tip to prevent that ghosting in the future......


Thanks Mo 



> any chance it will be done before end of the year ?


_Huh?_ You mean the end of *this* year Ron? *LOL!* Kidding..... One of the cool things I've learned with this build is that letting things like glue set up, paint cure, etc, really make for a bit less aggravation. Weird, but I'm not even gonna touch the body for a few days now.....



> how do you like your Tamiya holding fixture??


*I like it!* :thumbsup: You can adjust the springy-ness of those springs, but even at the lowest setting with this Deuce body, it felt a little too strong-- because of the glued seam running down the center of the body, so I took the springs out of the lowest setting and taped them to the base of the fixture and it was Ok. Nice to just spin it around while you're spraying.  Got mine from Squadron. I get their catalogs (to help me pass the time while on the pot) and they had 'em on sale, so I snagged one.


----------



## scottnkat

I like that blue with the gold undertones - looks really sharp - one of these days, I may have to try that myself - I tend to just stick to one color when I am painting


----------



## harristotle

This is looking amazing! You've gotten a lot of work done since I've had any real time to check things out!


----------



## DOM-19

John, whats nice about this build is you can see you custom made & fitted complete car, i will try & catch up as soon as i can --dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys. Maybe get back to the Deuce in a few days. Feels good to take a break from all that 'work'. Got lots of other 'life stuff' I've had to deal with so.....

Yeah Scott, the gold/platinum went on great, and if I hadn't already planned on the blue, I may have left it that way. Was kinda hoping the gold would show thru the blue a bit....... one of these days I'll have to shoot a car that way with my airbrush, thin out the blue so the base coat can show thru.

Also, seeing all of Dom's and Mo's short track racers, with their two color paint jobs....... I'm wanting to do one, or *5*..... Already started on a late model Malibu that's gonna be this here platinum and _maybe_ purple:woohoo:

Just got a late Christmas present as well--- a Ford C-600 flatbed for hauling my SALTBOX salt flats racer around, and _another_ 32 three window coupe.... I'll have to post some pics


----------



## Schwinnster

> Just got a late Christmas present as well--- a Ford C-600 flatbed for hauling my SALTBOX salt flats racer around, and another 32 three window coupe.... I'll have to post some pics


*Did I say that? LOL! *









:thumbsup: This came yesterday! I've been checking them out and taking pics.

From the top:

For my 8 year old grandson Keegan, I found a snap together _*BIG BOY*_ in HO scale. He's a train nut, and surprises me with what he knows. Looking forward to snapping it together with him:thumbsup:

Below that is a spider robot for my son. He used to have a pet tarantula. This battery powered spider is a _little_ safer methinks......... LOL!

Cool '32 three window coupe, which I'll probably make a highboy. Don't know if I'm gonna use the mags on it, but they have VALVE STEMS molded into the rims!!! Will use those mags on _something_ if not this. My first time with white wall decals as well with this kit. Looks like a nice one.

I finally got the big old Ford truck to haul my salt racing Shoebox around on. Might have to break into Moe's garage to get a better look at his roll off truck so I can do the same to this one....... been looking at lots of pics of race car haulers, and still haven't decided for sure. 

If ya don't hear from me for awhile......... _well_, *I'm busy*........:woohoo: *LOL!*


----------



## s.moe

I finally got the big old Ford truck to haul my salt racing Shoebox around on. Might have to break into Moe's garage to get a better look at his roll off truck so I can do the same to this one......

:thumbsup:......John you can Break-in to the shop anytime..... 
.....Just do me two favor's while your there,,,,,
#1....Do a top chop on one of my car's....
About a 3" one will do...........and
#2.....Don't forget to turn the light's out when you leave.....



 MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> ......John you can Break-in to the shop anytime.....
> .....Just do me two favor's while your there,,,,,
> #1....Do a top chop on one of my car's....
> About a 3" one will do...........


*Three inches?* *3"?* 
Heck Moe, my saw cuts a 4" kerf......... 
*3"* aint a _chop_-- that's just a scratch 

*LOL!*


----------



## CJTORINO

That Ford Stake-Bed Truck looks like a great kit.
looks like something to search for next time I get to town.
the '32 three window coupe is a classic kit.
Nice stuff!


----------



## Schwinnster

CJTORINO said:


> That Ford Stake-Bed Truck looks like a great kit.
> looks like something to search for next time I get to town.
> the '32 three window coupe is a classic kit.
> Nice stuff!


Almost getting _too much_ nice stuff Charley......... and not enough time to get to it all....... LOL! Here's some pics of the truck kit:








I got it to make a hauler for my Shoebox Salt flats racer, and _then_ doing some research, I saw that these C-600s were used a lot for haulers 









Won't be using these cool decals on this truck. Mo 'n Dom have got me crazy for short track racers, and I can't wait to put that nuclear waste stuff on some stock car...... LOL!









Nice heavy duty truck kinda stuff........ duh........ LOL!



















*'WE' like it!*

Rest of the pics here in my Fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/trucks/ford-c-600-salt-fla/#media


----------



## scottnkat

ha ha ha - I love that last pic with the "three" of you!! made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## Schwinnster

Should be getting back to *BUBBLE BUTT the Deuce* soon, but first.......








I figured while the paint on the Deuce was setting up (almost 2 weeks now) that I'd do a simple build on a CHEVY for a change..... LOL! Got this '74 Malibu short track racer some time ago, and seeing Dom's and Mo's short trackers got me very interested in them. (couldn't resist, went to the LHS yesterday and got a couple modifieds)

Note I didn't say I was gonna do a _'quick'_ build.....LOL! and I've been trying to just keep things _simple_, but.....








I decided just today, to make it a dirt track racer, so I found a smaller tire and 'wore' most of the tread off it for the left front.








Also cut a hole in the hood for the air cleaner, and just fabbed up this here mud deflector for it, and.......








Here's how it's sitting now. Been jonesing to do a two color paint scheme and may get some paint on this in the next couple days. Then I'll let it sit and get some assembly done on the Deuce.

Here's the WIP pics: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/short-track-stock-cars/74-chevy-malibu-/

Thanks for looking


----------



## scottnkat

heck, that's gonna look sweet!!! You get a total thumbs up for this, man!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking really good, John!


----------



## CorvairJim

I may have to break down and get one of those Chevelles. The 1973-77 Chevelles have been favorites of mine ever since I owned a '73 Laguna wagon in the mid 80's. It's too bad that nobody ever kitted a factory stock "Colonnade" Chevelle, but a stock car like this would still be fun.


----------



## Schwinnster

CorvairJim said:


> I may have to break down and get one of those Chevelles. The 1973-77 Chevelles have been favorites of mine ever since I owned a '73 Laguna wagon in the mid 80's. It's too bad that nobody ever kitted a factory stock "Colonnade" Chevelle, but a stock car like this would still be fun.


Just a heads up Jim, and anyone else, about this kit: I got it at my LHS a few months ago, paying $19 for it. While looking online for other similar kits and parts, I saw it on Model Roundup for *$45!* Yes, _forty five _dollars-- _not_ a typo. I'm _not_ slamming _anyone_ here, and I must admit I didn't look anywhere else, just sayin'...... Look around. 

It's a nice kit, IMHO worth the $19, but $45???? I would like to see more of a 'Saturday Night Thunder' series, and I'd buy more of them.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, sent you a PM about a rolloff.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> John, sent you a PM about a rolloff.
> 
> Mo


10-4, Good Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> 10-4, Good Buddy :thumbsup:


Eh, 10 rogy, you got the one Snowman, I'm East bound and down! :woohoo:


----------



## CorvairJim

Schwinnster said:


> Just a heads up Jim, and anyone else, about this kit: I got it at my LHS a few months ago, paying $19 for it. While looking online for other similar kits and parts, I saw it on Model Roundup for *$45!* Yes, _forty five _dollars-- _not_ a typo. I'm _not_ slamming _anyone_ here, and I must admit I didn't look anywhere else, just sayin'...... Look around.
> 
> It's a nice kit, IMHO worth the $19, but $45???? I would like to see more of a 'Saturday Night Thunder' series, and I'd buy more of them.


Definitely a possibility at $19, but at $45, in the words of the ever-popular LeRoy Jethro Gibbs, "That's not gonna happen".


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Definitely a possibility at $19, but at $45, in the words of the ever-popular LeRoy Jethro Gibbs, "That's not gonna happen".


I LOVE that show! Special Agent David could arrest me ANYTIME!:tongue:


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> I LOVE that show! Special Agent David could arrest me ANYTIME!:tongue:


Me too:tongue:


----------



## Rns1016

Sorry guys she's to busy with me right now. :wave:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rns1016 said:


> Sorry guys she's to busy with me right now. :wave:


:woohoo:


----------



## CorvairJim

I don't know, guys... I wouldn't have wanted to have been in C.I.Ray's shoes this past Tuesday! 

Personally, Abby's always intrigued me more. Hey, who wouldn't like a somewhat flighty, tattooed, 6' tall Goth chick with an I.Q. in the stratosphere that bowls with nuns and isn't ashamed to be seen hugging a hippo that farts? She drives a chopped '34 Ford hot rod too! What does Zeva drive? BADLY!


----------



## Schwinnster

Sounds like I've really been missing out-- haven't seen much TV since it went digital. Really not practical for me to try and get cable so......



> ....Abby's always intrigued me more. Hey, who wouldn't like a somewhat flighty, tattooed, 6' tall Goth chick with an I.Q. in the stratosphere that bowls with nuns and isn't ashamed to be seen hugging a hippo that farts? She drives a chopped '34 Ford hot rod too!


Yeah, Abby does sound just a _bit_ flighty........... but she _does_ drive a chopped 34, so maybe she aint all that bad......... *LOL!*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> I don't know, guys... I wouldn't have wanted to have been in C.I.Ray's shoes this past Tuesday!
> 
> Personally, Abby's always intrigued me more. Hey, who wouldn't like a somewhat flighty, tattooed, 6' tall Goth chick with an I.Q. in the stratosphere that bowls with nuns and isn't ashamed to be seen hugging a hippo that farts? She drives a chopped '34 Ford hot rod too! What does Zeva drive? BADLY!


Yeah but Ziva can help out in a fight! Col. Mann was pretty hot as well, as was Director Shepard!


----------



## Schwinnster

*Good day to stay inside........ at the bench*

*Oh, the weather outside is frightful.......*








Snowy, windy, and zero degree windchill.....








Yeah, _much_ nicer in a nice cozy warm hobby room  Not a hard decision to make at all, so I just got busy with my Malibu.....








Decided to see what the wheels and tires from a Monogram 1/24 NASCAR T-Bird looked like under this Chevy, and liked it, so I hogged out the fender openings a bit.








Also figured I'd see how those wheels would look with the holes opened up.....








.... and took a lot more filing than I thought to get all that stock removed.

I aint _never_ gonna get this done......


----------



## scottnkat

Wow - those wheels look great! you've made a great improvement on them!! Love it!!!


----------



## scottnkat

your worktable looks nice, and toasty, and comfortable. what a great place to work


----------



## Rns1016

Schwinnster said:


> *Oh, the weather outside is frightful.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowy, windy, and zero degree windchill.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, _much_ nicer in a nice cozy warm hobby room  Not a hard decision to make at all, so I just got busy with my Malibu.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to see what the wheels and tires from a Monogram 1/24 NASCAR T-Bird looked like under this Chevy, and liked it, so I hogged out the fender openings a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also figured I'd see how those wheels would look with the holes opened up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and took a lot more filing than I thought to get all that stock removed.
> 
> I aint _never_ gonna get this done......



Oh how I miss them snowy PA days. My aunt use to live in PA and it seems like everytime we went to visit her, it snowed. My area, nothing so far


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> Yeah but Ziva can help out in a fight!


Still, you have to remember Abby's statement from a couple of seasons ago, that she can kill you 14 different ways without leaving a mark on you...


----------



## Schwinnster

Rns1016 said:


> Oh how I miss them snowy PA days. My aunt use to live in PA and it seems like everytime we went to visit her, it snowed. My area, nothing so far


PM me your addy Rob and I'll send ya some! You aint going out for awhile anyhow-- you just got half a dozen models in the mail, right? *LOL! *Yeah, let it snow!


----------



## Schwinnster

scottnkat said:


> Wow - those wheels look great! you've made a great improvement on them!! Love it!!!


Thanks Scott. I'm probably gonna de-chrome them as well, and found a cool, simple way to make valve stems that I'll be adding to them. I have to upload some pics of that. Plans are for the wheels to be same color as the top of the car (_if there's anything left to it by the time I'm ready to paint it, that is_.....) I've done the same thing with steelies, sanding the backs down so the slots between the rim and the center show up better.

Sometimes I wonder about _'detailing'_ so much, but.... I enjoy it so much  

Oh yeah, I also gotta upload pics of the hood pins that I came up with as well for this-- not functional like yours, _but_ they're metal _and_ the plates came from Old Milwaukee


----------



## Schwinnster

*Ewww! * * LOL!* No that aint a booger-- it's one of the valve stems I made from a straight pin.








And here's the set-- destined for those wheels on the Malibu.








Here's how it looks in a rim. Gonna leave 'em 'chrome' looking, but thought about painting them black. 

Here's my little tutorial on making them: http://public.fotki.com/V866/scratchbuilds/heres-how-i-done-it/cheap--easy-125-val/

In my researching dirt track racing wheels, it would seem some of the wheels have the valve stem behind the spokes, so it's really hard to see. Some of them even have a flush mounted air valve. 

I do like seeing the little valve stems sticking out tho........ probably something to do with all the tires I mounted over the years


----------



## Rns1016

Schwinnster said:


> PM me your addy Rob and I'll send ya some! You aint going out for awhile anyhow-- you just got half a dozen models in the mail, right? *LOL! *Yeah, let it snow!


Yeah I have 6 more models to build. I want it to snow so bad, I love the snow and so do my dogs. The last time it snowed was the famous storm a few days before ( last year ) Halloween, yes Halloween IN OCTOBER.


----------



## Rns1016

Schwinnster said:


> *Ewww! * * LOL!* No that aint a booger-- it's one of the valve stems I made from a straight pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the set-- destined for those wheels on the Malibu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it looks in a rim. Gonna leave 'em 'chrome' looking, but thought about painting them black.
> 
> Here's my little tutorial on making them: http://public.fotki.com/V866/scratchbuilds/heres-how-i-done-it/cheap--easy-125-val/
> 
> In my researching dirt track racing wheels, it would seem some of the wheels have the valve stem behind the spokes, so it's really hard to see. Some of them even have a flush mounted air valve.
> 
> I do like seeing the little valve stems sticking out tho........ probably something to do with all the tires I mounted over the years


I would never had thought of that, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That's a cool idea for valve stems, John. Now, a little black tubing over the top of them with the open end sealed with CA and you have a valve stem cap too! Nah, that's a little too much detail for an "out of the box" builder like you!:jest:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Still, you have to remember Abby's statement from a couple of seasons ago, that she can kill you 14 different ways without leaving a mark on you...


Now if she could just HURT me in 14 different ways without leaving a mark on me so my wife wouldn't know!!! :woohoo: :jest:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, I hope you broke out the dremel for those wheels. If you hand sand four of those wheels you are gonna need a vaction for a month in Hawaii or someplace like that! You'll NEVER get any model building done that way!!!


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, that is a great idea using a pin for a valve stem!! Thanks!!! I'm going to do that on my next build


----------



## harristotle

CorvairJim said:


> Still, you have to remember Abby's statement from a couple of seasons ago, that she can kill you 14 different ways without leaving a mark on you...


I flipping love that show! My Dad saw the actress that plays Abby in a McDonald's in LA one time. I still bug him about not at least talking to her! 

The detail you are bringing out in these wheels is awesome!


----------



## CorvairJim

I love the straight pin/valve stem idea! I've been drilling my wheels from behind and poking a short length of jewelry wire through the hole, but yours look so much better. Mine will still work OK on wheels with wheel covers or beauty rings, but for bare rims your idea is definitely THE way to go!



71 Charger 500 said:


> Now if she could just HURT me in 14 different ways without leaving a mark on me so my wife wouldn't know!!! :woohoo: :jest:


OOOH! Kinky! :tongue:


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, I'm sorry, but what show it it that everyone is talking about? Sorry, but I don't watch much TV. I know - I suck


----------



## Vegar

scottnkat said:


> okay, i'm sorry, but what show it it that everyone is talking about? Sorry, but i don't watch much tv. I know - i suck


ncis


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Vegar - sorry, but never saw it. I guess I will have to check it out sometime.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, Vegar - sorry, but never saw it. I guess I will have to check it out sometime.


Tuesday nights on CBS! Great show!


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> Okay, I'm sorry, but what show it it that everyone is talking about? Sorry, but I don't watch much TV. I know - I suck


See what I started! I work from 3:00 'til 11:30 P.M. so I'm not home when the show is. Not only that, but we don't have cable so watching it in syndication on USA Network is out oif the question too. We're one of the supposedly few remaining households with a working VCR, so I tape several shows over the course of a week and watch them after I get home. It's convenient that they're all on CBS - I don't have to remember what channel to set the H.D. converter box to. Monday, it's the new "Hawaii 5-0", Tuesady it's "NCIS", "NCIS: Los Angeles", and "Unforgettable", and on Thursday it's "Person Of Interest". I ought to cut back on that schedule some to allow more time at my work table, but you know how it is, you get home from work and just want to grab some dinner and veg in front of the tube.


----------



## Schwinnster

> ...Monday, it's the new "Hawaii 5-0",


 Oooh, is that about some Mustang in Hawaii? *LOL!* I used to _love_ the original-- *"Book 'im, Danno"*

I haven't watched TV since it went HD Scott. Just rent movies, DVD and VHS from my LVS (local video store) and Netflix. Maybe not quite as much to pick from as 5,472 channels, but there's a lot of good stuff for my dinner time. 

Boy, do I remember working the 4-12/3-11 shift Jim, and loving/hating it. Just like you say, all ya wanna do when you get home is get some grub and veg out in front of the tube-- which is great-- until you get up at 11:30 the next morning, and about the time you finally wake up-- you gotta go to work again...  Tried going to bed as soon as I got home from 4-12 one week in spring gobbler season, so I could get up at 4:30am to go call a gobbler. LOL! after a couple days of that, I crashed........ 

Well, glad you all like the straight pin valve stem idea (I'll have to see if I can find a tap & die set so I can make the little caps like you suggested Mo.... LOL). I too, used to drill the rims (usually in the right location, but sometimes not...) and use stretched sprue, or wire, thru the hole. Think I got the idea to try these straight pin type, after seeing some miniature machined valve stems on one of the aftermarket detailing sites, and they had a little flange at the base-- looked like you just glued them on. So..... I figured, I can do that! 

Well, I just keep making this Malibu my own.......








Reworked the rear of the roll cage, and lost the rear inner fenders. Wonder if I can send all the stuff I've cut off, back for a refund? LOL! Now, in addition to all the filing and sanding I gotta do on those wheels, I have to fab up some new sheet metal...

*But I love it!*


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> John, I hope you broke out the dremel for those wheels. If you hand sand four of those wheels you are gonna need a vaction for a month in Hawaii or someplace like that! You'll NEVER get any model building done that way!!!


*Hawaii?* That's where all them 5.0's is at, right? *LOL!*
Yeah, you're right Mo, I keep _thinking_ about maybe I should get a Dremel. Maybe they remind me of the grinders I used to use at work: big 9" cut off wheel that was just plain nasty, and the sweet little air powered 4" disc grinder that almost became a part of my right arm-- I used it so much. 

If I use a Dremel to grind those wheels down, should I worry about sparks?


----------



## scottnkat

Schwinnster said:


> Maybe they remind me of the grinders I used to use at work: big 9" cut off wheel that was just plain nasty, and the sweet little air powered 4" disc grinder that almost became a part of my right arm-- I used it so much.
> 
> If I use a Dremel to grind those wheels down, should I worry about sparks?


Hey, I am familiar with the hand-held disc grinders - I used to use those on the convertible frames when we were restoring old Corvettes at the shop I worked at. What's great is when you hit a burr or whatever and the thing jumps in your hand and decides to land on your other arm - I've got a few scars from doing that - then I changed my technique.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> If I use a Dremel to grind those wheels down, should I worry about sparks?


Tell Sparky not to stand so dang close and he won't get hurted!:jest:


----------



## Schwinnster

Restoring old Corvettes, eh Scott? Sounds like that might've been a cool job-- but, a job is a job is job, right?

I was a bearing repairman for the main Allegheny Ludlum steel mill, fixing, assembling, and reconditioning tapered roller bearing units for the rolls that roll the steel coils. Lots of grinding to get the bearings, and the chock (housing) the bearings go in even more. Amazing the pressures in the rolling process. The chock bore was 21.500" in diameter, and usually after a couple years of rolling, that bore would go from 21.500" horizontal & vertical dimension, to 21.540" horizontally, and 21.480" vertically. As the strip travelled thru the 6 sets of rolls, it would actually pull the top of the chock along with it, deforming the once round bore into an eggshape. All kinds of grinding. Many a day, I'd spend all 8 hours bent over, grinding a bore, clean it out, measure with a micrometer, and repeat the process until it was within tolerances again. 

The little 4" right angle grinder was a cool tool, except when they didn't keep the air driers working  

The big 9" dished wheel grinder ran off the *big* air line, and ran close to 25,000 rpm. Nasty. Supposedly a repairman in another department had the wheel on one blow up while he was holding it just below waist level, and he got hit bad in the thigh, but nowhere else close by....

I used to like watching the sparks fly. Working in close quarters at times, as you probably know Scott, you had to learn how to direct your stream of sparks so you wouldn't hit others, or yourself. One time, we had a real...... uh...... _clown_:hat:... 'working' with us. My buddy Andy kept trying to get the clown to leave, but he wouldn't. So Andy just started grinding, and shot his stream of sparks right at the clown. Clown was an old timer, and just sat there, letting the sparks hit him. He had to show us how tough he was........ yeah, _he showed us alright_.....*LOL!* And no, we never called him 'Sparky'....... lots of other names, but not Sparky


----------



## scottnkat

He he - cute story. The shop I worked at was in Mountain View in California. People would ship their old Corvettes to us for restoration from all over the country. I guess we had a pretty good reputation. When (then) Vice President Bush and his wife came to town, they complained about a rattling in the Secret Service car. We got that car to fix the rattling problem. The best part about working there was test driving all the cars when they were done - I found out that even without the siren on, people get out of the way of a Secret Service sedan going 100+ on the freeway - it's like people have some kinda radar that goes off and tells them to move. It was great. The longest car I ever drove was a '59 Cadillac with a 60 inch stretch - let me tell you, that thing was a beast. 

Love the story about the "_clown_" - we had something similar happen at the shop with this young punk that just wouldn't go away. Then one day Bobby turned the sparks on him and pretended not to hear the screaming and just kept it going. The kid didn't come back the rest of the time I worked there.


----------



## CorvairJim

All I can say, Scott, is that restoring Corvettes would be a dream job for me compared to cancelling letters for the good ol' U.S.P.S. I probably have better benefits, but job security isn't what it used to be. If the proposed service reduction (No more overnight delivery of First Cass mail within a 200-mile radius of the originating sortation facility) goes through, my plant will be closed. By the contract - if they decide to honor it, which is up in the air at the moment - they have to offer me a position at another facility... but it might mean relocating hundreds of miles away. This Postmaster General AND the clown who appointed him shouild both be canned! (... and that clown should bear in mind that NOVEMBER IS COMING!!!)

(My rant for the evening is officially over. We now return you to our regularly scheduled forum, already in progress.)


----------



## Schwinnster

*Bring in the clowns....* 
_and_ the grinders! :woohoo:


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, John...How's Ol' Bubble Butt coming.....Been looking for an up date on it....as well as your salt flat racer.....Oh and the dirt track racer.....and ah,,ah,,....What ever else you've got lying around on the bench......:lol:

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Moe  'Bubble' _who?_ ...... *LOL!* 

Well, I've been obsessing over my Malibu dirt tracker, trying to get it in paint, so I can get back to good ol' BUBBBLE BUTT, and _then_ I got a cleaning bug up my butt..... but....LOL!.....I _did_ finally move BB's body and grille shell to the rest of the build today. Fabbing some new inner fenders for the Mallyboo, and once I get them in place I can get some paint on it, and start some assembly on BB. Did just get inspired to start something else tho...... We'll see what happens tomorrow. 

How's the job hunting going? Nice to hear from ya Buddy.


----------



## CorvairJim

schwinnster said:


> *bring in the clowns....*


I was going to say something about the "The Clowns" and what we can do about them come November, but then I remembered that we aren't allowed to make any political statements on here, so I won't! :wave:

(This is not a political statement, since I don't single out any of the clowns in particular or by party. BOTH parties have their share of 'em! :hat


----------



## Schwinnster

> (This is not a political statement,..... )


 :thumbsup: We can be very _'creative'_ here tho, right Jim?  Wouldn't be much of a party without clowns, eh?


----------



## Schwinnster

*Must be the snow and cold temps......*

Got some work done on my Malibu dirt track racer this morning, and then decided to check out my HAWK "Daddy, the way out suburbanite" kit, as I was thinking of starting on it-- doing another of those siimple builds.... uh huh.. Well, as I was checking it out, and considering 'upgrading' the 'engine' on it, I remembered my Lindy '48 Lincoln 'kit' and......








:lol: *A perfect match!*

Oh boy....... God only knows what's gonna happen next


----------



## CorvairJim

Schwinnster said:


> :thumbsup: We can be very _'creative'_ here tho, right Jim?  Wouldn't be much of a party without clowns, eh?


"Don't bother, they're here"... 
(Rather, they're down in D.C... for now! )


----------



## Schwinnster

Been getting some work done on my Malibu dirt tracker.......








Patched up the leaking oil pan on the big Chevy engine....








... and slowly getting it painted & assembled.








Coil and distributor cap ready for wires. I drilled out the center of the cap to insert the bundle of 9 wires....








... like so. Found the firing order for a '69 Corvette 427, and will be wiring it up........ as soon as I can find top dead center on the cam pulley


----------



## Schwinnster

Finding out that the 'owner' of this racer seems to have more money than brains......  Seems 'he' just has to do things his way. 'He' wasn't happy with the roll cage rear bracing 'ending' on the back wall of the interior tub, so 'he' whacked that off and made his own sheet metal for tubbing in the rear tires/gas tank/etc.....








I've had the chassis/floorpan/roll cage all taped in place in the body while fabbing up these tubs. Thought about making them out of styrene, or even beer can aluminum, but tried something different. After getting the shape right with some thin card stock paper, I used a glue stick to stick heavy duty aluminum foil to both sides of the paper, folded them into shape and super glued them in. 

Went pretty well........ until I tried pulling the chassis/roll cage out. The roll cage bracing I 'welded' to the frame above the rear end, lays tight up against the sides of the tubs, and almost kept me from dis-assembling it, but there's just enough slop in it that I was able to take it apart and put it back together again...... Whew! Stupid 'owner'  Just gotta add a little more super glue and then it'll finally be ready for some silver/aluminum paint all over the inside.









Getting other parts painted and ready, and....








....converted this bookcase shelf into a paint curing shelf. I can get migraines from paint and super glue gassing out fumes, so I have to be real careful. I let the parts sit in my spray booth for a couple hours exhausting the fresh fumes, but then I had to find a warm place to let them completely set up, and yet not be a bother to my sinuses. I made some channels for a piece of plexiglass to seal off this shelf, and so far-- so good!


----------



## harristotle

Lovin the details :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Great photo,s did you just get started building --ha,ha,--great work --dom


----------



## Rns1016

Can't wait to see more of this build.


----------



## s.moe

John....Chevy's looking good, so far Guy.....Alway's love your Detail you put into your build's....I got a chuckle at the "Leaky Oilpan" remark.....Must of had a piece of steel rod poken through it......:lol:
Can't wait to see what you come up with for the paint/scheme on it......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys. Yeah Moe, I can't wait to get some paint on the Malibu. Mo and Dom got me crazy for these short trackers, and seems most of them have 2 colors. Got my 2 picked out and decals too. May get the inside painted today. 

While waiting for paint to dry and glue to set up on the Malibu, I've been working on my Weird-ohs Daddy....








*Poor Daddy*.....  Had him in 'surgery' yesterday-- major surgery. He's now toothless, and has a plate in his head, but he's ok....... 









Having tons of fun with this Lindy Lincoln. Not much of a kit IMHO, but perfect for what I'm doing with it, making it *"Daddy driving Junior's hot rod Lincoln"*  Thinking of putting Daddy's briefcase in the trunk, so I opened it up using a needle chucked up in my pin vise. Since he won't be holding on to his briefcase now, I'm going to change Daddy's right arm so he can shift gears. 

May get to some wiring on the Malibu's big Chevy engine.....








Got the distributor and coil glued in place yesterday. Probably get the pulleys and fan on as well today.


----------



## DOM-19

John, when i look at your work it makes me "shiver"excelent workmanship,i have to use a kit to build a car you could create a car ?????--dom


----------



## scottnkat

I agree with Dom, here - your work is great!!


----------



## CorvairJim

Schwinnster said:


> *Poor Daddy*.....  Had him in 'surgery' yesterday-- major surgery. He's now toothless, and has a plate in his head, but he's ok.......


PLASTIC surgery???


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys. *WORK? - PLASTIC SURGERY? * I'm just having fun here  

Some stills from the ORC-(operating room cam) (so Daddy can't sue me......LOL!)








Patient had a lot of plaque, requiring a lot of scraping....








Found out that the plaque had attacked the patient's gums, making his teeth all loose.....








... so they were removed. Patient will be fitted for new teeth @ next appt.








With patient's teeth removed, he can be positioned much more comfortably on the operating table for drilling bolt holes to hold the skull plate in place.








Patient in recovery. Prognosis looking good.


----------



## Schwinnster

Got a lot of the Malibu short tracker in paint yesterday, and set it all aside to cure/set up, and sat myself down at the bench to work on Junior's Lincoln a bit.....









Starting with the 'engine' from the HAWK Weird-ohs 'Daddy' kit, I whacked off the tiny little stacked carbs and distributor, opened up the valley under the intake, and then started adding stuff. I had glued a floor pan from the parts box underneath, then cut off the stepdowns of the floor pan, and noticed that they looked a little like cylinder heads, so glued them on, then fabbed up a magneto out of a steering column and a hunk of styrene tubing.








Was going to scratchbuild a set of trips, but found these cool single barrel carbs from an old 1/8 Deuce highboy that I gotta rebuild someday, so I'm gonna go with just 2 big carbs.








Some may notice that Junior is playing with the idea of a *"3X5" flattie*  3 cylinders on one side 'n 5 on the other........... but I _just_ might have to step in and fix that.








Since seeing this mockup, I'm thinking of making it a tail dragger, instead of a _'regular'_ Weird-ohs/Ratfinky type build. I'm going to put this pic thru PhotoShop and see what I can come up with. I do know I'm planning on scratchbuilding a pair of bias-ply tires and steelies for up front, and will most likely be opening up those wheel wells a good bit.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is 3-D !!! (Definately Different Dude)


----------



## scottnkat

I love builds like this using and changing the old Hawk model kits. I've got a smile on my face just watching your pics. This is great!

Considering the subject matter, the three/five split on the engine does not look out of place at all and kinda adds to the character, in my mind


----------



## s.moe

John....I'll give it to Ya, Buddy.....You've got a Great Artisticly Warped Mind there.....:lol:........AND WE LIKE IT.....Not to mention Your work,TOO......

I'm surely looking forward to seeing you finish this build....


MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

*Hey! Bubble Butt's back!*




























Finally getting around to getting some detail painting, and assembly done on this Deuce. Got a couple real fine paint brushes and tried them out. Still have a little to do, and get the flattie wired up. Seeing how nice it looks all blue, I'm thinking I may regret putting the decals on, but........ I am thinking of displaying it something like Scott does-- using the box art as a backdrop, so I probably will go with the decals.


----------



## Schwinnster

Paint is _not_ one of my better skills......








I had a feeling that I should put a coat of FUTURE on this Chevy, but I wanted to spray the inside of the body with an aluminum, sheet metal kinda looking paint. Used Rustoleum aluminum, and what a mistake!








Live and learn-- again. First time I've had one craze like this. I guess I really need to stick to primers, and go easier on the 'sanding'. I sanded this down somewhat and shot it again, with similar results. Not going to drown it in the purple pond just yet tho.....








Been going ahead getting the engine wired up.....








... and seeing how everything fits once painted. Still a little more painting needed on the chassis. Then I'll have to get back to the wheels 'n tires.....


----------



## scottnkat

Bubble butt looks great, man! Who woulda thought? Fantastic job on that. 

Love the interior of your racer - sorry about the paint on the body though


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Whoa Dude! Bubble Butt looks fantastic as is ! Bummer on the Boo and the paint. That is why I never use Rustoleum paints, sometimes they are too hot and sometimes not. Seems like you never know for sure what you are getting. Chassis on the Boo looks pretty dadgum good too, my friend!

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, John.....Ol' Bubble Butt's Looking Great....Really like the paint color...It look's close to the color I used on my Nomad....And from the look's of your Pic's it's almost completed.....:woohoo:

It's a shame that the paint Crazed on your Racer.........I've had this problem with Rustoleum paint's as well.....Even when using a good primer underneath it....So I never use it anymore.....I know you said it's not ready to go into the Purple Bath just Yet......SOooo...Why don't you wet sand it with some Fine Grit wet sanding paper.....Start with a 600 Grit 1st, then 800, 1000 And finally 1500 OR 2000, and see if it'll take out those scratch mark's, That's what I usually do to mine,, Just keep wetting it and the paper as you rub over it.....It'll come out as smooth as a babies bottom.....


MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim

Ol' Bubble Butt looks great just the way it is. I'm not familiar with the kit's decals, but if they're period correct they might just add to it - the unadorned look is maybe a little too modern, IMHO. That's too bad about the Malibu's body. Personally, I always prime my models if I'm using anything but dedicated model paint. My bodies are primed in any event because of the sanding and putty work that goes into getting them ready for paint. The Malibu's engine and chassis look GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys 

Here's the decal sheet for the Deuce....








...and I'll be using the 'BONE HEAD' smoking skull _somewhere_ on ol' Bubble Butt (seems kinda appropriate.....LOL!)

This is the box art.....








... which did something to me:freak:, some 50 years ago when I first saw it. Always wanted the kit, but never got one until a couple years ago....... so yeah, I will use the decals to make it pretty close to the box art, then make some sort of display case with the box as part of it. Means I have to deal with that driver again, and then try and take a pic replicating the box art 

I thought briefly about drowning the Mallyboo, but figured the plastic is crazed, so just losing the paint won't do anything. I made the rear inner fender tubs out of thin cardstock covered with aluminum foil. Pretty sure soaking them in the purple pond wouldn't go over too well, so I'm just going to paint it as is, and since I'm going to muddy it up good, like it just did a heat race....... it's all good.


----------



## Vegar

Bubble Butt looks awesome Malibu chassie looks great, too bad about the paint job. I painted some parts of my 57 Stepside in aluminium, used wheel paint(rattlecan) and it turned out good, but its a lot darker than the Rustoleum you have...


----------



## Schwinnster

Vegar said:


> Bubble Butt looks awesome Malibu chassie looks great, too bad about the paint job. I painted some parts of my 57 Stepside in aluminium, used wheel paint(rattlecan) and it turned out good, but its a lot darker than the Rustoleum you have...


Thanks man. Seems the Rustoleum is some pretty hot stuff-- for plastic anyways..... but at least I know now. 

Hope to get some more detail painting and some assembly done on Bubble Butt today. May get the first of the two colors on the Malibu body as well.

Finally got around to making me a tool 'organizer' for on my workbench....








I got tired of searching for one of my needle files thru the pile of sanding films while working on a model, so while looking thru a MicroMark catalog, I saw these 'organizers' for sale, and figured I could make my own. 








I had this old table lamp and a big cookie tin. Turned the metal base on the lamp stand 'upside down', punched a hole in the cookie tin and it's lid, ran the piping thru the cookie tin & lid, and nutted it up. *Presto Westo!* I got a rotating tool stand and tray!








There it is on the bench, taking up _much_ less space than all my tools did before, and handy dandy........ as long as I remember to put things back when I'm done using them 








Here I'm picking out my favorite #11 :thumbsup:

Now to get back to work........


----------



## Vegar

Great organizer John:thumbsup:


----------



## 440 dakota

hey John old BB ls looking great almost finished,I've actually had pretty good luck with Rustolem but only when using it over their primmer and allowing a good cure time on the primmer 

pretty cool tool holder,I keep mine in a plastic tub what a pita digging through to find stuff,wonder if the wife will notice if the lamp disappears lol


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, that organizer is great!! Fantastic job on that one!!

Dakota, take it from a guy who's been married more than once - the wives always notice when a lamp or other "pretty" decoration goes missing.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks for the comments on the organizer guys. Funny thing is, I 'used' it a little bit yesterday, and it was weird. Like you Ron, I used to dig thru the pile of tools laying all over my bench....... and I must be used to that-- coz it was weird to 'have to' turn the organizer around 'looking' for the needle file I wanted...... LOL! I'll just have to get used to it I guess.

Well, I've learned something else about this sport.... just stick with it.....








.... and I don't recommend trying to mask off the inside of a body this way! 
I had tried so hard to do this here Malibu 'my way', and 'my way' resulted in the crazed plastic. My plan was to spray the inside of the body to look like bare metal, and then spray the outside in the body colors. After spending close to 20 frustrating minutes of trying to mask it off like this, I just got fed up and ripped all the frosty tape off, and figured I'll just brush paint the insides after spraying the outsides......... sigh








I'd also gotten to the point of almost not caring what happened with the paint, so I just sprayed the whole thing with the platinumy Ford gold acrylic lacquer that I put on Bubble Butt......... and nothing happened! No more crazing, etc, so after a couple hours and some heat, I taped off the top to put the second color on, and.......








 *I got a winner!* I'm loving using the frosty gift wrapping tape for masking! Nice clean edges. The second color is a GM maroony kind of color. Not my first choice, but after a couple of squirts with my first choice-- a Valspar plum color-- the rattle can died!  I didn't want to leave the tape on too long, so I was running around trying to find something else to use and found the GM maroon. Kinda glad I did now, and am happy I stuck with this here Chervolet......... whew!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, I've never used Scotch tape to mask the inside of the car with, that is just too much area and too much tape to have to deal with. I use 3M blue painters tape in a 2" width for that. It sticks well but not so well that it will pull off the paint when you go to remove it. It is also wide enough that one piece will do most any window opening. Have you ever tried that tape before? 

I really like the color combination on the Boo, looks really good! This is going to be a really nice looking race car! 

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, that looks great - nice save, John. This is gonna look great!!


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Scott, Mo...... I gotta get some of that wide blue tape. Yeah, glad the Boo came out like it did. Looking forward to putting the decals on it. Planning on pics of it clean......... and then all muddied up. I aint touching it for awhile tho-- letting it set up real good while I work on a Ford again.....LOL!








Finally got around to getting Bubble Butt's flattie wired up.  Nice to find some orange wire insulation to fit over the yellow Detail Master plug wires, so I cut some boots and slid them in place....








.... slid the DM wires thru the magneto.....








... and it's just about ready to fire up! I'll be glad to get final assembly done, so I can get the beehive oil filter super-glued in place.








Leaving that old louvred engine side panel as the grille- for now. I glued a strip of styrene on the back so it can just hang in place. 








I *am* going to get around to making a jig/punch thing to make 'real' louvres in aluminum... one of these days...... and replace it.


----------



## DOM-19

John, i noticed also using the blue 3m tape even after 24 hours ,you place tape over paint & when you remove it it leaves a tape mark on paint ,any way to remove that tape mark or what --dom


----------



## s.moe

Hey...John,, Malibu's looking great....Can't wait to see it with the decal's and all Muddy'd up.......
But,,, I really have to tell you,,, I really, really am liking that Flatty V-8 in Ol' Bubble Butt....It really does look good all wired up, with all the pipes and opening's looking like they should......:thumbsup:
I'll check back in later.......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

DOM-19 said:


> John, i noticed also using the blue 3m tape even after 24 hours ,you place tape over paint & when you remove it it leaves a tape mark on paint ,any way to remove that tape mark or what --dom


I'm not John but, what kind of paint are you using.....enamel? If so, enamel takes alot longer than 24 hours to dry.

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Mo, it was enamel ,still sticky next day,sanded it two times ,i also have laquer home , will try it next , i think i can cover bad spots with decals buttttt i know paint job was ^%$#&---dom


----------



## scottnkat

The engine looks great now. This has been a really nice build you've done on such a "rough" old kit. You should be very proud.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

DOM-19 said:


> Mo, it was enamel ,still sticky next day,sanded it two times ,i also have laquer home , will try it next , i think i can cover bad spots with decals buttttt i know paint job was ^%$#&---dom


Do NOT put lacquer paint over enamel!

Enamel could actually take as long as a month of more to completely gas out and dry. That is why I use only the Testor's Lacquer line of paint these days. I wait 24 hours and can tape it up with usually no problems.

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

I think it,s "john" thats exactly what i did wrong ==dom


----------



## Schwinnster

'John Butt' here Dom..... LOL! (sorry Mo, I couldn't resist that'un) I haven't used the blue tape yet, but I have used the 'regular' 2" wide masking tape a lot for holding parts together when glueing or mocking up, and I've seen where it leaves a residue on the bare plastic, so I'm sure it would do the same on paint. I've just sanded it off the bare plastic, but that won't fly with paint. While working on my Maliboo I had the chassis, interior, rollcage and body taped together for close to 2 weeks so it would all stay in alignment while I was working on fitting the wheel tubs I made. When I finally pulled it apart is when I found all the residue it left.  

Ordinarilly, especially if I'm going to be using any kind of tape to mask something for painting, I try to get the tape off as soon as possible, without causing any problems with the paint that is. I just try to plan it that way, including some sort of way of handling the freshly painted model/part without touching the paint, but able to remove the tape. 

Like so many other things in this sport, you just gotta try this or that, find what works, and then hope you remember it :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

Yeah guys, that old flattie is looking great, if I say so myself-- thanks  Really glad I did decide to build it as I am. 

Found something else cool yesterday....








I went looking thru my decal stash for a license plate for ol' Bubble Butt's butt , found this one from Arkansas, and needed something to mount it on.
Well, as mentioned elsewhere before, my sinus's aint the best, and I take different meds for them at times. One of them come in tablet form on this here cool metal looking 'paper'.....








As I was cutting the mounting plate out of it for the Deuce, I got the idea that it might make a cool looking battery box for the Malibu......








So I layed out a box, folded along the score lines in the clear plastic, and just wrapped it with some of that frosty gift wrap tape. 








Set it in place, and now I'll have to find _something else_ to put the Malibu's battery in......


----------



## DOM-19

John,one more time what camara you using ,that roll cage cant be any clearer-dom


----------



## Schwinnster

DOM-19 said:


> John,one more time what camara you using ,that roll cage cant be any clearer-dom


Thanks Dom. It's a *Canon* _Power Shot_ *A580*
You can check it out here: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/digital_cameras/powershot_a_series/powershot_a580

I like being able to use it in *MANUAL* mode, where I can adjust the exposure, lighting, etc. I _always_ use it on a tripod, with the timer set for 2 or 10 seconds, and probably 98% of the time it's on MACRO setting with no flash. I also _always_ run the pics thru my *HP IMAGE ZONE PLUS* photo editing program that came with my computer. I usually always crop the pictures down to get more of the model or part showing than background. I then resize them down to 700 pixels wide, and then I usually adjust the lighting a bit, but I _always_ sharpen the focus as well. 

Once I'm happy with how they look, I upload them to my Fotki and then post them here.

IMHO it's a _real_ good camera for the $125 I spent for it, some 5 years ago at a STAPLES store.


----------



## Vegar

A good camera is a great tool. Im using a Kodak Easyshare M883 for my modelcars and in my garage. It even has good video and sound quality. And i have a Canon Eos 1000D wich i use at car shows and stuff like that where there is alot of movment.


----------



## Schwinnster

Vegar said:


> A good camera is a great tool. Im using a Kodak Easyshare M883 for my modelcars and in my garage. It even has good video and sound quality. And i have a Canon Eos 1000D wich i use at car shows and stuff like that where there is alot of movment.


So true Vegar, about the camera being a great tool. It doesn't lie-- shows everything _just like it is_. I've seen little mistakes on my models *in the pictures*-- where I _didn't_ see them in person, even looking at them thru my optivisor while working on them.

I started out with a $20 kid's digital camera from the grocery store :hat: then upgraded to a Pentax SLR digital. Really liked it, and learned a lot with it. I could put it totally manual, even manual focus, but wanted something smaller to take with me mountain biking. Once I got my little Canon, I pretty much quit using the Pentax........ and eventually sold it  Kinda wish I'd kept it.

A friend of mine has one of the early Rebels, and she's taken a lot of prize winning shots with hers. Always amazed me that she doesn't use a tripod-- she's like a rock with her Rebel in her hands.


----------



## DOM-19

John, did yiu ever try "tamiya" paint hard to get but there are some out there --dom--laquer


----------



## s.moe

Hey John.....Really like how you used the Backing from your Sinus Med's to make the Battery box.......It sort-of has that Diamond Plate look to it......
For quite a few year's now, I've been using the, Foil liner from the inside of Cigarette pack's, on the front grill opening's of my Nascar build's.....The print on the shiney side has the look of Screen wire.....I just cut it to the size I need and Using tester's glue, smeared thinly on the back, glue it directly onto the model or part....Another thing that I've found usefull is Plain old Yellow Masking Tape,,,,It has the Texture of Cloth to it....I've used it on seat's as well as making Floor mat's,, Just glue it to the floor or seat and give it a coat of paint with a brush....You have to glue it down though, If you don't after it get's some age on it, The original glue will lose it's hold and come loose......

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Hey John.....Really like how you used the Backing from your Sinus Med's to make the Battery box.......It sort-of has that Diamond Plate look to it......
> For quite a few year's now, I've been using the, Foil liner from the inside of Cigarette pack's, on the front grill opening's of my Nascar build's.....The print on the shiney side has the look of Screen wire.....I just cut it to the size I need and Using tester's glue, smeared thinly on the back, glue it directly onto the model or part....Another thing that I've found usefull is Plain old Yellow Masking Tape,,,,It has the Texture of Cloth to it....I've used it on seat's as well as making Floor mat's,, Just glue it to the floor or seat and give it a coat of paint with a brush....You have to glue it down though, If you don't after it get's some age on it, The original glue will lose it's hold and come loose......
> 
> MOE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

DOM-19 said:


> John, did yiu ever try "tamiya" paint hard to get but there are some out there --dom--laquer


No Dom-- haven't used any Tamiya paint yet, but seems like it's supposed to be pretty good stuff-- seems a lot of guys use it. Maybe next time I'm at the LHS I'll get some for my Nomad.

Cool tips Moe- thanks. I especially like the masking tape for the seat coverings idea-- would work really well for an old worn out seat-- pull some of the masking tape up to make it look like the real thing-- _then_ put some duct tape on it to fix it.....


----------



## Schwinnster

Haven't been able to get to the bench lately-- been sick. Hoping to get a bit of bench time today tho. Last time I was there I made some progress on my Weird-ohs type build......








Been fabbing up new inner fenders & firewall for Junior's twisted Lincoln. Thought I'd try and heat up the kit grille to see if I could get it to fit... but that aint gonna work. Decided that Junior is gonna have a lot of 'bullets' sticking out where the grille area is, so I'll be fabbing up some sort of framing to put in the grille areas to mount those 'bullets' on. Was going nuts trying to figure out to use for the 'bullets', or make 'em all, and finally found something I can use.








Also been working on Junior's flattie-- trying my best to make one worthy of a Weird-ohs build 








Fabbed up a new lightweight aluminum fan (from Old Milwaukee....) and test fit it all. Now I have to fab up a 'nice' weird radiator to fit in there


----------



## scottnkat

John, I love this - that crooked body is great, and I love the engine you're doing. What did you make the engine out of?


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Scott. Almost wish I could build engines like this for a living..... LOL! 
Basically, I just started with the 'engine' from the 'Daddy' kit......








....just the top half of an engine, with the finned valve covers, and the small stacked carbs on top of the intake manifold. Little hard to see in the original inspirational mockup, but...








.... I cut the carbs and distributor off, then opened up the areas around the manifold......








... then filed the fins off the valve covers, and glued it to a parts box floor pan, creating a valley under the manifold.

Pretty much after that I just started adding styrene to it.....








After cutting the manifold/heads area free from the rest of the floorpan, I noticed that the drop down sides of the floor pan looked like they would fit on top of the original finned 'heads' and create a bit of the V or Y look for the block. Probably my favorite way of scratch building, just adding bits of styrene to it, and seeing what happens. Pretty much just filled in the 'opening' to form the rest of the block/oil pan with sheet styrene, then...








I just couldn't stop  Figured I'd go all out weird and fit it up with a bell housing and tranny. The bell housing is the two front inner fenders from my Malibu dirt tracker glued together, and the funky flywheel/clutch assembly is from a Klingon bird ship, and the 'tranny' are the 4 outer wheels from the '32 Vicky SWITCHERS kit. Still considering adding a more recognizable oil pan, as there seems to be room still, but right now I'm really looking forward to fabbing up some zoomie type headers to run into glass packs under the floor-- to keep Daddy warm..... LOL! Probably make the entire exhaust system out of sprue.

Good thing I have ol' Bubble Butt and the Malibu to work on while the glue sets up on Junior's twisted Lincoln 

Here's the rest of the WIP pixels: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/odd-rods/juniors-hot-rod-lincoln/


----------



## DOM-19

John, your work is absolutely fantastic,trying to reach the halfway point --dom


----------



## Rondo

Your Lincoln is awesome man. Really creative and a good use for a kinda crude car kit. That Daddy is a big fella! Cool that you used 2 kits from Lindberg/Hawk as well. They go together well.

BTW, I've noticed some great deals on Lindberg/Hawk stuff lately on Ebay. Seems to be a wholesaler, Marsden Surplus. Prices around $5 a kit. A single kit with shipping would be a decent deal but if you combined several kits, a guy could do real well. Just food for more Loony builds.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/35-Auburn-B...425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589222a679


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys  Yeah Rondo, I originally was just going to build the HAWK Daddy oob for another forum, but then I remembered the Lindy Lincoln, mocked it up, and they seem made for each other........ LOL. Thanks for the Ebay link--I'll be checking that out for sure. It sounds like a temptation I just _can't_ resist


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for showing how you did the engine - you did a great job on that, and I love the Klingon part in there!


----------



## Schwinnster

Haven't got any more done on Junior's flattie..... I have anxiety disorders and going thru a bit of depression. Weird how it won't let me do what I love doing at times. I've been 'fighting' it best I can while I wait to see my shrink so I can get some 'happy pills', and did have a good day getting decals on my Malibu dirt tracker and the bubble butt Deuce....








Those flames were part of the original inspiration for the Malibu. They came out of the '40 Ford coupe, and since I hogged out the wheel wells, they need trimmed pretty good.








Went thru my decal stash and loaded up, as this here Malibu is well sponsored.








Got them all on, and put a coat of FUTURE on. Probably 'scratch' it up a bit, since Phil aint real popular with the other drivers 









As said, also got most of the decals on the Deuce, going for the box art look.








Originally was not going to put the 'tape' decals over the headlights, but.... I'm happy with how it's coming. Like the 'Boo, a coat of FUTURE once the decals are set (have to trim the flames on the grille shell), and then I'll finally get the wishbones and steering link, final assemblies finallized.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Both cars are looking good, John. The 'Boo really looks good with all of the decals on it but I'm really diggin' that Deuce !


----------



## Vegar

Looks great, both of them:thumbsup: All the details you added to the Deuce really makes it stand out. Great work John


----------



## scottnkat

Wow! Those are looking great! Really like how that Malibu is coming out!


----------



## DOM-19

As always "john" great job & also when you go to your "head doc" he should be able to give you the correct medication---dom


----------



## 5brosfab

Ooooooooh, this is what you're talking about! Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

5brosfab said:


> Ooooooooh, this is what you're talking about! Sweet! :thumbsup:


*Dude!*  _What'd you do to my 'Boo?_  All that work I did painting and decalling it.........  Thanks man 

Thanks everyone. Almost to the point Dom, where I don't care what my 'head doc' gives me-- just so I don't feel the way I'm feeling now. And.... 'head doc' is a *she* (I think) and sometimes I've wondered if she was one of Hitler's doctors......


----------



## DOM-19

Is her name "adolf" or "adele"---working on a o,reily dragster, first dragster i built, not bad --dom


----------



## CorvairJim

I know where you're coming from concerning good and bad days, since I suffer from Bi-Polar Disorder with overtones of Clinical Depression myself. The upshot of that is that my manic episodes aren't ecstatic, hyper highs but rather explosive anger episodes followed by a week or more of utter end-of-the-world depression. I've destroyed more than one model flipping out on it when something didn't fit right. Fortunately that doesn't happen too often - the last time was the AMT Baldwin Motion '70 Camaro shortly after it was released. I'd put many hours into painting the body, including the iconic B/M striping, only to find that the body didn't sit on the chassis correctly. I hammered it with a balled fist about half a dozen times. There was nothing usable left of the body - even the hood was cracked. I even broke the dashboard! It took me almost a month to find the engine, or at least most of the engine(!) I know now that, if I feel anything remotely like one of my episodes coming on, I have to leave the workroom AT ONCE! Anyhow, since that incident, I've been pretty well controlled chemically, with only a few bad depression episodes a year, along with several minor ones. I pray that your current bad spell passes quickly, my friend.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Jim, and Dom..... No, her name is Margaret, but thanks for the laugh Buddy. Looking forward to pics of your dragster.

I've been involved with the car model forums for about 5 years now, and they-- especially moreso the wonderful people, who've become my friends -- are a true God-send. I am so thankful for all you guys. I haven't destroyed a model yet Jim, but I'm also an artist, and I've done the _fit of rage_ thing with a few paintings. I'm getting better at knowing when _'to leave the room'_ as well. Was on Zoloft for a couple years, after my first anxiety attack 7 years ago. Got 'better' and went off it. Been seeing a wonderful counselor, usually montly, since the attack, and she really helps me. We believe it's time for me to be on some meds again, and my OCPD (which is great for model building-- horrible for relationship building...) is trying to tell me that I don't need medicine. 

Lately the depression has been taking over-- keeping me from doing the things I really enjoy doing, like being here and/or at the bench. Sometimes I can _'beat'_ it, by just starting to do some model work, and when I do, it's a good day-- it's just the 'starting' that can be so hard sometimes. Recognizing, and accepting, that I need some of that chemical control......... and looking forward to that. Also aware that I need some discipline- to just do those things that I need to do  without getting all stressed out about it-- and I am making a wee bit of progress in that respect. Maybe kinda like using enamel paint...... I gotta let _'it'_ set up a spell.

Thanks again guys. I _really_ appreciate you all-- your friendship is good medicine. God bless you all


----------



## scottnkat

God bless you too, man. Having modeling friends like you (and others here) is very much appreciated all the way around. You are appreciated.


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, John.....The Malibu look's Great as well as Ol' Bubble Butt......Hate to hear that your going through a ruff spell.....Sure hope the Doc gives ya some more of them "HAPPY PILL'S".............It's funny how a chemical un-balance in someone's body,, Can affect their brain and cause such an emotional swing in how they feel from one minute to the next.....We need you back...Old Friend.....

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys  Been doing a little bit on the 'Boo, and have been working on a trailer for it as well. 

Got the chassis/rollcage glued up, and almost didn't get it in the body, but it's in now, and aint coming out again. After seeing some reference pics of the dirt trackers from my local dirt track (*LDT*? LOL!) I thought the openings on the fiberglass screening I'm gonna use were just a little too little...








So I decided to open it up some. Actually, the larger size scales up to just over 3", and looks much better IMHO.








Bascially, I laid the side of a #11 along side the one strand, and pulled thru the part to cut. The closer you get, the less of a nub is left.








Probably going to cut a new one to cover the whole 'windshield' area as I saw on some of the local cars-- attatch the ends to the front of the roll cage.


----------



## Schwinnster

I've been working on the trailer from the 53 Ford pickup/Mod hauler kit, making it my own.....








Having been on an ergonomic team at the steel mill where I worked, there was just no way I was gonna wrench my back trying to get tires up/down with the 'stock' tire rack, so I designed a new one using the kits front wall parts.








I've since lopped the point off the top, and am working on some J-bolts system to hold the wheel/tires in place on the front of the front wall.








I've also got new fenders fabbed up and on, and will be fabbing up tool boxes in front of the fenders. Not much room to spare for the 'Boo, but I've got a couple modifieds that should fit much mo' better. 

More pix later


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking good John! I use black sewing thread to tie my screens in place and add a small drop of CA to the knot to keep it from coming undone.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Mo. I was wondering about how to attatch them


----------



## scottnkat

That's looking really sharp! I really like your trailer - that should be sweet when it's all done. Glad to see some work going on with this. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Diggin' the trailer BIG TIIME!!!!!!!


----------



## DOM-19

Absolutely fantastic, your thinking is above all,john did you ever try "zanac" it helps depression quite well ,i take it --dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys  Been doing a little better, and just enjoying any time at the bench. Also enjoying being here with my friends . Dom, I saw Sue, my counselor, the other day, and she thinks Doc may put me on Prozac......... we shall see. 

I'm diggin' fabbing up the trailer as well, and decided to use the wheels from the Malibu kit for the tire rack....








The one on top is from the 'Boo, after I removed the lug nuts and spindle cap, so it can be properly mounted to that front wall. Just shot that yellow on them to get some color on-- not sure what the final color will be just yet. After final paint they'll get valve stems too.








Here's where the trailer's at presently. Next up will be fabbing up tool boxes in front of the fenders. Top and sides of the boxes will be flush with the fenders. Got that cool '34 from another buddy a couple years ago. I plan on rebuilding it sometime.

Getting more done on the 'Boo as well....








Going with red wheels, and close to getting them mounted. I'm going to cut grooves in the Goodyears like the ones hanging on the trailer.

And...... finally got Bubble Butt's pesky driver under control 








Talk about being out of your comfort zone....... LOL! At least he knows who's boss now! While trying to get him painted up properly, I found some Ford Engine Blue lacquer-- perfect for his helmet. Won't be long now that he'll finally be in the driver's seat


----------



## Vegar

Looks great John


----------



## scottnkat

Really sharp looking stuff there, seriously. Too bad that silly bubble-butt driver wanted to wear a skirt instead of pants.


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> Too bad that silly bubble-butt driver wanted to wear a skirt instead of pants...


Yeah, what's up with that? 

I really like the way the 'Boo came out! You really captured the spirit of the kind of car that ran the dirt bull rings a couple decades back. Being the former owner of a 'colonnade' Chevelle, I've been following this build pretty closely. Now if they'll only come out with a STOCK version... Although I'm not holding my breath for a replica of the '73 Laguna station wagon I used to have!


----------



## Schwinnster

scottnkat said:


> Really sharp looking stuff there, seriously. Too bad that silly bubble-butt driver wanted to wear a skirt instead of pants.


 Yeah, no idea what they were thinking back in 1959 when they designed this kit. Surely they didn't drag race in skirts.... 

Glad you like the 'look' of the 'Boo Jim. I like the 'look' of the older stock car racers as well. Used to go to the 1/2 mile dirt track that's about 5 miles from my place here a couple decades ago also. Looking at reference pics of the 'cars' racing there now....... just aint the same-- pretty much all tube chassis with flat sheet metal coverings and they all look about the same That Laguna wagon would be an interesting build-- have you tried finding one in resin? 

Hoping to get some more final assembly done on the 'Boo and Bubble Butt today. Spent a couple good days scratchbuilding a dual glass pack exhaust system for the Weird-ohs/Lindy Junior's Lincoln build.....








It all started with the need for some way of mounting Junior's flattie in the frame/body, so trying to think the Weird-ohs way (which may be detrimental to me ) I fabbed up a oil pan/header flange plate thing to help matters. 








I had previously installed a crossmember for the 'tranny' to set on, with locater tabs on the tranny. I then drilled holes in the crossmember for the zoomie headers to pass thru. With the oil pan/header flange plate in place, I was able to start fabbing the system.....








..... and here it is. Should last a good long while, as it's all made from sprue from an AMT Klingon bird of prey kit. 

More WIP pics: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/odd-rods/juniors-hot-rod-lincoln/page4.html


----------



## scottnkat

Looks really great - I'm always amazed at your skill. I'm really looking forward to seeing this come together as I have always been a fan of the Weird-Ohs.


----------



## Vegar

Like Scott, im amazed at your skills, John:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

*BUBBLE BUTT is done!*

Well, while letting Junior's exhaust system set up, I got old Bubble Butt done and that pesky driver in the driver's seat finally!








Made up a 'wash' of Elmer's White glue, little water, and some water based brown paint, and gave the driver a 'bath' before I'd let him get in the Deuce.








It helped tone his skin down a bit, and shows the wrikles in his 'skirt' a bit better 








No real problems with the final assembly, but I was sweating it a bit....








Still hope to replace that grille insert someday with a 'real' louvred aluminum one...








Thanks for looking, and following along. Had fun with this, and am happy with how it turned out. 

All the pics: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/vintage-monogram-32/page13.html


----------



## DOM-19

Looks great john ,i like the red chassis hitting over to those red rim,s-dom


----------



## Vegar

:thumbsupn this build, John. Looks great


----------



## scottnkat

Looks wonderful, John! Fantastic improvement over the box kit! You, sir, are a master!


----------



## Rondo

Lovin' the Deuce! If anyone has ever done a better job on that kit, I'd like to see it. BTW, I'm not sure if the driver's wearing a skirt or those are one legged trousers. Looks like one really wide foot. :wave:


----------



## CorvairJim

Of course he's wearing a skirt! Why else would it be called DRAG racing???


----------



## Schwinnster

CorvairJim said:


> Of course he's wearing a skirt! Why else would it be called DRAG racing???


:lol::lol::lol: I never thought of that!


----------



## Vegar

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## s.moe

John,,,Your....O.O.T.B. build look's Great.....Glad you didn't do any Scratchbuilding work to it.....LOL..LOL....
Really great work on OL' Bubble Butt.....My Friend...The old girl would never have looked this good, Just built out of the Box.....:thumbsup:

MOE


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks everyone for all the kind words about the Deuce build. I got a couple cool display cases from Lindberg.......








....and it's sittin' pretty!








Love the cool reflections from the chrome diamond plate base. I couldn't come up with a way of displaying the box with the model-- just too hard to see the model with the box art behind it.

Been working on another vintage Monogram. Another one that I always wanted as a kid....








This one has the silvery/gray "chrome" in it...








... and a mounting plate for a CO2, or 'Jetex' engine so you can race it on a wire-- which I'm not planning on doing 








You just gotta love those header/heads & valve cover/ram intake tube one piece assemblies! This is really going to be a very simple OOB build--HONEST! --no plumbing of that Hemi, but I probably will open up the ends of the headers. Going flat black for the body parts, and will use the kit decals, and a pair of "Texas Pete" decals from a NASCAR sheet.


----------



## Vegar

Cool Slingshot Dragster John


----------



## DOM-19

Looks, great john, perfect as alway,s --dom


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, this is gonna be nice to watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

John, who has race drivers , need to get some--dom


----------



## Schwinnster

If I find a source for 1/25 drivers, I'll be sure and let you know Dom.......








"Pete" here is 1/24 scale, and a little tied up at the moment  









As I said, keeping this one very simple, but decided to try and add a bit of definition to the leather surround of Pete's seat, so I scraped away some of the body to give more of a definite line to the leather.









Got the body parts all sanded, primed, and then shot them with the final color--some flat black from Dollar General-- $2 a can, and works great!:thumbsup:









Probably going to leave the wheels the funky silver/gray "chrome", but just had to thin down those thick pancake like moon discs 

Going to put a coat of FUTURE on the body parts, then the decals, and then shoot it with some flat clear to get the flat black/primer kind of look to it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Cool old dragster, John!


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Cool old dragster, John!


Thanks Mo. Haven't done any more on it yet. Haven't been doing much on anything, but since I've been feeling kinda weird, I figured I might as well work on the Weird-Oh 








Started fabbing up the finned valve covers for Junior's Weird-Oh flattie.
Added water inlets so it won't be running hot all the time.








I should've just bought some square stock for fin materials --but what fun would that be-- so I had to cut some of the flat stock I have and started glueing 'em on, leaving openings for the bolts.








Did get a bunch of hex shaped styrene rod-- special delivery just for me at the LHS -- and sliced little 'bolt heads' off and torqued the valve covers down.








Wanted to give them a bit of a 'cast' look, so I got things ready.......


----------



## Schwinnster

To give those finned flattie valve covers a bit of a 'cast' look, I first apply a liberally slopped on heavy coat of silver paint.....








The heavy coat helps seal up the 'joints' at the base of the fins, as well as serving as a good base for.....








... the sprinkled paprika to adhere to. Cinnamon also works well. Both spices are a nice 'size', and cinnamon sprinkled on over a orange/brown paint can give a nice rusty effect. 








Liberal paint, and then liberal sprinkles of paprika-- for complete coverage-- and then.......








Shake, shake, shake-- to get all the loose stuff off....








Just shaking the loose stuff off left 'em looking a bit too rusty for Junior, so I used a stiff paint brush to brush a bit of it off, until I got the 'look' we were after. Plan is to paint over top of the paprika 'rust', and probably give the flattie's block the same treatment. More pics later


----------



## scottnkat

Well, heck, John!! That's just great!!! Now to go raid Kat's spices....


----------



## scottnkat

Seriously, though, that engine already looks better than it has a right to - you are doing a truly fantastic job on this.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I haven't been doing much either. Camping season is nigh and I'm looking forward to that but it pretty much means the end of the model car season for me.

I love the flattie, man, great work on that!


----------



## CorvairJim

I knew I could count on a "Seasoned" modeler like you for tips like this one! :lol:


----------



## scottnkat

ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## tapkoote

cool
this is new to me
I'll be watching
tap


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys. Yeah Jim, I'm very much 'seasoned'  Nice way of looking at it. 

Junior's trick flattie is pretty much done, altho if I get bored I'll probably have to make a Weird-ohs type beehive oil filter, and squeeze it in somewhere....








I did the same spicy paint job on the block & heads, altho I kinda wish I'd painted it a bit lighter green.








I've actually been trying to simplify things a bit, but just couldn't resist putting these throttle linkages in. These are two single barrel carbs from an 1/8 scale Big Deuce a friend gave me to rebuild (maybe make it a salt flats racer) Anyhow, the throttle plate arms are my good old straight pins, pushed thru and bent, then I just poked a couple holes in some of the hosing from the Big Deuce, and... *BROOOOOM BROOOOOOM!* LOL!








Still fits in there. Still not sure if I'll have room for stacks on top of the carbs-- depends on just where Daddio's nose winds up.








Like I said, the flattie is done. Had to run the throttle linkage, and fuel lines down thru the bell housing so it would still fit in the engine compartment 








Haven't thought too much about a front axle yet, but seeing those zoomie headers hanging down like that is giving me an idea


----------



## scottnkat

This is downright cool. It's looking great! Love the carbs and the throttle linkage you did


----------



## CorvairJim

I think I see where you're going with your plans for that front axle, but I'm not certain. Come on, give it to us STRAIGHT! (Straight axle, that is!)


----------



## Schwinnster

Ok Jim, here's the straight stuff.....[*Unofficially Weird-ohs approved]








Now this is Junior's "Conti" rear end, with oversized 'Klingon Sprue' axles mounted on heavy duty main 'leafs':lol:








From the parts box we also got the chrome 'Conti' differential housing, and the input/emergency brake housing....LOL!..... is from a Lindberg 1/32 scale 1925 T rod.








Machined openings in the differential housing for the axles......








.... and everything fits! Unfortunately during the machining, a lot of the chrome was removed from the 'Conti' housing....

Still have to work up the ideas for the wheels/tires, but they will be scratchbuilt as well. Simple discs [*Weird-ohs approved] for the rears, as they'll not be seen, since it's a taildragger, but the fronts will be layers of styrene to form some bias-plies with simple grooves for 'tread', and either red steelies or spinner full hub caps [again- *Weird-ohs approved] and wide whitewalls, of course. Front wheel/tires will be oval shaped to suggest speed & movement. Since Junior's flattie is pretty heavy, we'll probably be using the same heavy duty 'Klingon Sprue' for that straight front axle as well


----------



## scottnkat

Really great work, John. This is really fantastic. Love the springs and differential.


----------



## DOM-19

John, when you build you really build ,like that linkage, great mind--dom


----------



## CorvairJim

I can't help but smile when I look at this model! I tend to takwe my builds too seriously - I need to try something off-the-wall like this for a change some time. I've been thinking about a "Deal's Wheels"-style Corvair, built by kitbashing an AMT Corvair body with a "Deal's" Z-28, used for the tires, wheels, and body sides. I'd shorten the Corvair body to fit the proportions of the Z-28 sides, and maybe chop it's top...


----------



## Schwinnster

_A "Deals" Corvair!_ *Go for it Jim!*  It is very liberating to do cartoony builds like this, but sometimes I think I take it too far. When I first got inspired to mate these two rolleyes:) I planned on keeping it as _Weird-ohs-ly_ simple as possible. When I decided to make Junior's Lincoln a taildragger, I planned on simply having no chassis/rear wheels, etc-- just let the body/lower moulding sit right on the ground.......... 








but, it is _sooooooo _much fun making all the bits and pieces-- just for the sheer joy of doing so  The _"Hmmmm..... wonder how this would look?" _sort of thing. Just so much fun in the making something that once was just an idea in your head..... so get to cutting and sectioning that Corvair-- it'll look _great_ on those cool big fat "Deals" tires:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, you have great fun with our little hobby and you really make some cool things that keep others inspired.


----------



## CorvairJim

If I can find the "Deal's" Z-28 (or possibly the Trans Am) on the cheap somewhere, I'll grab it and give it a try. Even a glue bomb would be good for the project, since it's only going to be cut up anyway. The kits seem to be going in the $20+ range on eBay, which is more than I want to spend at the moment. This will probably (hopefully... ) be the sort of thing I can find at the next model swap meet I get to. I'll probably try to scratchbuild some sort of monster engine for it like you did for Junior's Lincoln, since the only alternative I see would be to but yet another parts kit, an old "Zinger", just for the engine.


----------



## scottnkat

Lookey there! Daddy's got a rear end on his car now!! Coming along great there, John!


----------



## Schwinnster

CorvairJim said:


> If I can find the "Deal's" Z-28 (or possibly the Trans Am) on the cheap somewhere, I'll grab it and give it a try. Even a glue bomb would be good for the project, since it's only going to be cut up anyway. The kits seem to be going in the $20+ range on eBay, which is more than I want to spend at the moment. This will probably (hopefully... ) be the sort of thing I can find at the next model swap meet I get to. I'll probably try to scratchbuild some sort of monster engine for it like you did for Junior's Lincoln, since the only alternative I see would be to but yet another parts kit, an old "Zinger", just for the engine.


Thanks guys, yeah, I'm having fun here-- first priority, right? I like to think I've been having fun ever since I got back into the model cars. 

If you do wind up trying a scratchbuild engine Jim, here's a supercharged VW 4 banger I scratched up for my SKWIRLY drag pickup.
Might give you some ideas......








Very loosely based on a VW engine 








Fabbing up intake tubes....... up to the blower.......








.......with a magic marker scoop, and mounted here to the 'transaxle' (the quick change rear end from the 1/8 Big Deuce)








And here's how it's been sitting the last couple years now.... I got stalled working on the 'bazooka' headers. Many, many more pics in my Fotki: 
http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/racer-types/skwirlydragpu/page17.html Feel free to go thru all 23 pages of WIP pics  

I really gotta get this one done too


----------



## DOM-19

HEY, JOHN GREAT ,YOU MUST HAVE A MACHINE SHOP ,ARE YOU WHY IAN, & Mc KAY ARE NOT ON NO MORE, HA,HA,--DOM


----------



## scottnkat

That looks great, man! That is so cool!!


----------



## CorvairJim

John, that V-Dub engine is OVER THE TOP! I love it! Not only is your work first-rate, but it gives me an idea of how I can handle something I've been tinkering with for a few months now - Mounting a 4-71 blower on a (model) Corvair engine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks guys  Yeah, Dom, machine shop-- in my head-- must be what that humming sound is....

I did mean to say as well, Jim, that I find a lot of usable stuff at Goodwill, Salvation Army, Dollar General, etc, in the form of toys for cheap, specifically wheels and tires....... for these types of builds, of course The body of this Vdub-up started out as a "Bratz" VW bus roadster (?) to which I added a chopped cab roof. The front wheel/tires came off a cheap diecast bicycle, and the big fat slicks off some other toy. I found the "Bratz" bus and a very cool, maybe 1/12 scale VW beetle, friction drive, at a local Goodwill store. 








I was originally going to build up the beetle........








but I didn't realize it was made out of resin. It had stickers all over it, and I thought the best way to get all the adhesive off would be to put it in some almost boiling water....








I tried to 'straighten' it out with my heat gun, but it was just too far gone-- even for this type of build. 'Twas with great sadness that I dug a hole in the back yard, and buried the poor thing.








So I did a mockup of the "Bratz" bus, seen here before the saws came out.... One of my first ideas was to sit the entire 1/8 scale Big Deuce engine in the back of the Bratty Bus with the headers exiting over top the tailgate, but I'm glad we went with a blown Vdub


----------



## DOM-19

Hey john, no question about it you could build some crazy stuff & it still looks good.


----------



## Schwinnster

*Here's Daddio!*

Getting Daddio ready for work, before he even gets in Junior's hot rod Linkin...









Daddio's wearing Junior's leather cap, since Junior left it sitting on the seat. 
I made the cap out of styrene from a FOR SALE sign, 
and may cover it up with masking tape to simulate leather.









I'm making an executive decision here--- 
_*NO GLASSES* Daddio! _ 
You're ugly enough without them









Ok, lets get back to work  

Anybody wanting to see the gory details of Daddio's dental work:
http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/odd-rods/juniors-hot-rod-lincoln/page8.html


----------



## scottnkat

He's looking great, man!! You're a master, John!


----------



## CorvairJim

This is awesome stuff, John! Gotta love Daddio - a guy that ugly with great car guy attitude like that... GO FOR IT DADDIO!

(Hmmm... I wonder how he'd look in the bus... )


----------



## Vegar

Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Hey.. John,,, How you doing man ???? I see you haven't been on in a few week's now......Sure hope everything's OK on your end.....It's been real Busy on mine, Thus the reason I haven't posted in on your's or anyone else's Thread's for the past month....I've been remodeling a double-wide trailer...Replacing the floor's, interior wall's, Electrical, Plumbing, ETC.....SOooo,, No time for any model building, Let alone checking in on everyone's Work....Heck, I'm not sure how far back my Thread has dropped by now....There's so many new builder's showing their work on here now....Which I'm glad of,, It's nice to see that the Forum is still going strong.....Funny that just 5 or 6 month's ago, There was just a handfull of us trying to keep it Flowing with some build's.....And alot of Chit-chat...LOL....

Anyway, John.....Like I said, Sure hope your doing OK, and just Busy....Like me........I'll check back Later....I can't wait to see Daddio, A Drivein' Junior's Hotrod Lincolin....LOL.


MOE


----------



## scottnkat

John, it's been almost a month since we've heard from you - I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## CorvairJim

Ditto...


----------



## s.moe

HEY,, SCHWINNSTER......Oh SCHWINNSTER.....Where you at, JOHN ????? 

It's been a month since you've posted anything, my friend.........

Oh well.....Hope everything's OK,,,,,,I'll keep checking in,, Just incase you get back on.....Later..........

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

I got a message from Schwinnster. He wanted me to let everyone know that he's doing okay. He had the following that he wanted me to pass on to everyone:

"please tell everyone I said 'HI'. I do miss hanging with you all, and hopefully I'll be back in a while."


----------



## s.moe

That sound's Great,, Scott.........:thumbsup:

John,, We'll be waiting on you,,Buddy.......

MOE


----------



## Rondo

Glad to hear the Schwinnster is OK. Sometimes life gets in the way. Hurry back!


----------



## Vegar

Looking forward to see you back here, John :thumbsup:

Vegar


----------

